# Sticky  [Competition] Slingshot Qualification Badge



## lightgeoduck

*WANT TO SHOW OFF YOUR SKILLS?
WANT TO PUSH YOURSELF TO GREATNESS?*








*If you answered "Yes"to the above questions , then you came to the right thread.*






Edit - Just draw right around the ouside edge of the can with a standard tip permenant marker. The marker width should be less then 1/8" or 3.175mm wide.
Object -
at 10m - 5 shots in a soda can size ring, which is 2-1/8" ID or 5.394cm ID (Inside Diameter)
at 20m or more use a 5oz tuna fish can sized ring, which is 3-3/8" ID or 8.572cm ID

Distance options:

10m
20m
25m

Qualifications::

5/5: 5 stars
4/5 4 stars
3/5 3 star
other: try again

Guidelines:

Slingshot: Any slingshot that projects ammo via rubber, NO crossbow type ammo guides
Ammo size: 1/2in (12.7mm) or below

Caught on tape.

1. Show un-punctured target with name and date
2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
3. Show measured distance
4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
5. Show target hits. ( if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )
6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5

Multiple entries for various distances or improvements with in a distance is permitted.

Once qualified: you can see how you can get your badge HERE

Post vid in this thread.

10m qualifiers

Rayshot. 5/5
Popedandy 5/5
M_J. 5/5

gaboxolo 5/5

Lightgeoduck. 4/5
Beanflips 4/5

Geko 4/5

Saderath 4/5

blue pocket rocket 4/5

Carbon. 3/5

20m qualifiers

Rayshot 5/5

Popedandy 4/5
M_J 3/5

25m qualifiers

Rayshot 3/5

XXm. Qualifiers

*FOR A COMPLETE LIST OF BADGE EARNERS PLEASE CLICK HERE THEN "VIEW AWARDED"*


----------



## lightgeoduck

As you have seen in my video I qualified for 4 stars @ 10m.... I can attempt for 5 starts @ 10m and/or attempt shooting @ 20m. You can skip distances if desired.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Badges will be generated in the near future, but to give an idea, they will be based off of this:

____________
10m I * * * I

____________
10m I * * 0 I

____________
10m I * 0 0 I


----------



## Imperial

i dont drink soda . beer can acceptable ? :drinkup:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Man, those houses look familiar. Great idea, and I hope to qualify for at least one star soon.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Imperial said:


> i dont drink soda . beer can acceptable ? :drinkup:


Yes, but you have to empty it on the video first.. 

LGD


----------



## M.J

You know I'm in!
Great work, Duck :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks for doing this Duck. The target made from something common is a great way to make participating easy and cheap. I'll definitely be taking part in this one,but it does remind me of something.......


----------



## Knoll

5th shot ... saw a blonde @ corner of eye, didn't ya!

Great idea! Am in if can get lazy a## into finding vid gear. Probably in one of the boxes we didn't unpack.


----------



## Knoll

Beanflip said:


> Thanks for doing this Duck. The target made from something common is a great way to make participating easy and cheap. I'll definitely be taking part in this one,but it does remind me of something.......


Oh no!! I'll be remembering Blazing Saddles scenes all evening!!! anic:


----------



## Beanflip

Knoll said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this Duck. The target made from something common is a great way to make participating easy and cheap. I'll definitely be taking part in this one,but it does remind me of something.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I'll be remembering Blazing Saddles scenes all evening!!! anic:
Click to expand...

Gotcha! :naughty:


----------



## Carbon

So are you setting up a thread for entries? When can I start? :headbang:


----------



## quarterinmynose

sounds fun!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Henry in Panama said:


> Man, those houses look familiar. Great idea, and I hope to qualify for at least one star soon.


Yup, gotta love government living. I am sure you will not only qualify, but qualify with speed 



M_J said:


> You know I'm in!
> Great work, Duck :thumbsup:


I have no doubt that you will be all badged up!



Beanflip said:


> Thanks for doing this Duck. The target made from something common is a great way to make participating easy and cheap. I'll definitely be taking part in this one,but it does remind me of something.......


HA, I think of that everytime the word badge comes up in conversation. I can't help myself from blurting it out. 



Knoll said:


> 5th shot ... saw a blonde @ corner of eye, didn't ya!
> 
> Great idea! Am in if can get lazy a## into finding vid gear. Probably in one of the boxes we didn't unpack.


Yup, a blonde and a brunnette.. of course not what you think. My 7 and 4 year old daughters playing to the side.. no bonus points for head shots so I had to make sure they were in check 



Carbon said:


> So are you setting up a thread for entries? When can I start? :headbang:


You can start now, and you will place them here. I will update first post with the qualifiers.. and soon there will be something for you to display in your signature block


----------



## Carbon

Very well. Practice shall begin tonight in the dark. Video tomorrow in the light. IT IS ON.


----------



## NoobShooter

This is gonna be pretty fun..


----------



## Rayshot

Knoll said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this Duck. The target made from something common is a great way to make participating easy and cheap. I'll definitely be taking part in this one,but it does remind me of something.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I'll be remembering Blazing Saddles scenes all evening!!! anic:
Click to expand...

Yeah, that was pretty funny. Tosses the badge and says; "we don't need any *stinkin'* badges!"


----------



## AJhunt

I'm gonna give this a go need to get a tape measure long enough first


----------



## rapidray

Video is funny, but was hoping for the original "we don't need no stinkin' badges" from the movie Sierra Madre.


----------



## lightgeoduck

sorry I removed my vid in the OP by mistake... its back up there...

LGD


----------



## M.J

Ok, here goes.
I apologize for the general lamness of this video but I had to get out there and shoot! Better results to follow, I hope.


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Ok, here goes.
> I apologize for the general lamness of this video but I had to get out there and shoot! Better results to follow, I hope.


Yes it is a good group! Not bad considering the weather and you feeling under the weather.


----------



## Carbon

Nice shooting mate. I can't wait to one up you


----------



## M.J

Carbon said:


> Nice shooting mate. I can't wait to one up you


Any time you're ready, tough guy!


----------



## lightgeoduck

MJ

I just knew I would wake up to see a vid from you! Sick, and in the snow, you sure did "man up" 

I have no doubt you will max out your badge @10m. In next.. Probably as I am typing 

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Carbon said:


> Nice shooting mate. I can't wait to one up you


Why not go for 2up?


----------



## Carbon

well turns out my bands broke on my scout 

so I'm putting on some new ones now. Will have a go before dark.


----------



## M.J

Carbon said:


> well turns out my bands broke on my scout
> so I'm putting on some new ones now. Will have a go before dark.


Excuses, excuses ...


----------



## Carbon

Hey MJ, I have a question. I have a bunch of this 1745 tubing, but I can't seem to get accuracy out of it.. I set it up single strand on my scout and the shots were everywhere! Do you have any tips for tubes?


----------



## M.J

I don't shoot well with single tubes, either. Here's what I know about looped tubes but for singles you're on your own.


----------



## Carbon

Perfect, I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## superman365

I'm in if I can find a cord to my camera.....where is it!!!!!


----------



## Carbon

Alright, I woke up early this morning and got to shooting. Using my Scout with looped 1745 tubes and 7/16" steel I managed to get 3 in the target. Not my best shooting, but I figured its a place to start. Please ignore shorts with boots and no socks, it was early.






BTW, it's 37F out, with a wind chill that makes it feel 28F


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job! I know that paper was getting to your head and the camera is added pressure. Remember this is on going and the purpose of this is not only to qualify, but also get you shooting with a goal, so don't beat yourself up 

Looking forward to seeing more

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

Nice starts M_J and Carbon.


----------



## NightKnight

Nice shooting guys!


----------



## NaturalFork

I love this idea. Need to get on this real soon.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Heck yeah


----------



## Beanflip

NaturalFork said:


> I love this idea. Need to get on this real soon.


Yes, It will be good to see you shooting again.


----------



## Imperial

NaturalFork said:


> I love this idea. Need to get on this real soon.


.

the return of the "paddle " !?


----------



## M.J

I gave it my best shot (pun intended) today but I can't shoot well when it's too cold to feel my fingers! I need to get everybody out of here and get the indoor range going.


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Duck, for getting me out and shooting. It's like falling in love again. (Is anyone else having trouble with posting videos?)


----------



## harson

Beanflip said:


> Thanks Duck, for getting me out and shooting. It's like falling in love again. (Is anyone else having trouble with posting videos?)


Yes me ,you see the problem is i don,t have a video camera ,i video,d one on my phone then the film would not upload onto youtube ,i need to get one ASAP , i have loads of ideas for videos ,like the telegraph pole 60m from my front door that i need to shoot across a road and over the top of a tree line to hit it ,man i would love you guy,s to see that shot ,don,t worry about the road there is only about 4 cars pass by every day , i live out of town.


----------



## Carbon

I shot terrible today. I was having a hard time even hitting the peice of paper the target was drawn on. I think I'm going to hang up the slingshot for a couple of days to see if it is just fatigue. I've been shooting around 500 shots a day for the last 4 days (winter break) and my hands are starting to hurt. So be back in a couple of days with 5 stars!


----------



## Rayshot

I have to hand it to you guys shooting in the cold. Cold is a distraction that has to be put out of the mind.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


>


Great job bean, and in the cold is an achievement in itself

LGD

I think I fixed it, you seem to have extra stuff in your post


----------



## Beanflip

Ok, where are the stinking badges?


----------



## lightgeoduck

its on its way


----------



## lightgeoduck

I tried 20m, but realized after looking and talking with a few members, that a change was needed.

Edit: 20m and above use a 5oz tuna can to make your ring.. I feel that is a fare assist and still makes it a chalange. as far as 10m the soda can remains,


----------



## Carbon

Good, It will be tough to get stinkin' badges with such a tiny target. As for now, I will be happy if I can get 4/5 on the 10m target <_<


----------



## lightgeoduck

Carbon said:


> Good, It will be tough to get stinkin' badges with such a tiny target. As for now, I will be happy if I can get 4/5 on the 10m target <_<


But you will be prouder when you do.. dont shake a stick at 3/5...but still try to fill those stars


----------



## Flatband

Great shootin Bean! I think that was a five Bud-it touched the line. Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck

Are Badges can be seen HERE


----------



## Rayshot




----------



## NightKnight

Congrats on getting 5 of 5 Ray!!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job Rayshot! You make it look soooo easy.

Lgd


----------



## M.J

Someday when I grow up I want to shoot like Rayshot!


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


>


 Great shooting Ray. Could you tell us your .04 band dimensions? They sound real good(snapping that 3/8 into the cardboard!). They look pretty small.


----------



## Rayshot

Thanks guys, and MJ we do shoot alike.

@ Beanflip, I like the .04 tie to tie at 7 inches. I use mm on the taper so it is 20mm at the fork tie and 13mm at the pouch tie.


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting Ray!!


----------



## GrayWolf

M_J said:


> Someday when I grow up I want to shoot like Rayshot!


Quit sandbagging and do it! :neener:


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> Thanks guys, and MJ we do shoot alike.
> 
> @ Beanflip, I like the .04 tie to tie at 7 inches. I use mm on the taper so it is 20mm at the fork tie and 13mm at the pouch tie.


Oh, I see now. I was observing them from the edge just before the shot. My mistake. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Beanflip

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting Ray!!


 Jedi Master Yoda he is.


----------



## flippinout

I would love to say I taught him everything he knows about shooting a slingshot....

But the dude was born a deadeye sniper!!


----------



## Rayshot

I don't ever feel any more than a decent shooter because of how often I miss when shooting. Here and there so far, I happen to shoot well when it counts.

I am not trying to make this a pat on the back session. But I have seen Nathan shoot some shots that make you stand there with your mouth open and shake your head. He has a talent for pulling back and shooting random things at near and far distances.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sweet shootin there Ray, congrats buddy...


----------



## flippinout

Rayshot said:


> ....I am not trying to make this a pat on the back session.


Too bad! That is what it be...

You da man Ray!


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> I tried 20m, but realized after looking and talking with a few members, that a change was needed.
> 
> Edit: 20m and above use a 5oz tuna can to make your ring.. I feel that is a fare assist and still makes it a chalange. as far as 10m the soda can remains,


Hey Duck, what's the spec on that tuna can? I didn't have one handy so I used a Tostito's salsa lid measuring 3 5/8". If that's too big then feel free to DQ this entry.

Otherwise I'll have a 3 star 20m badge.


----------



## NightKnight

Nice shooting! It looks like a tuna can is 8cm or 3.1".


----------



## lightgeoduck

Not sure,,, My wife used my tuna can before I could take measurements and make my video ... from interwebz search it may be as Aaron stated 8cm, but I am not sure if that's for an old 6oz can (apparently over time they downsized the tune by 1oz) of course I wouldnt image a 5oz can to be bigger.

I will get back with you on that, unless someone else Aaron actually measured it, or someone else has a can and makes a measurement

either way that's still some awesome shooting.


----------



## NightKnight

Ok, just measured the two different tuna cans I have in my pantry. One is 3 3/8", and the other is dead on 4".


----------



## NightKnight

Those are 5oz and 12oz, respectively.


----------



## M.J

Arrrg! Should've traced the circle tighter.


----------



## Rayshot

My tuna can outer edge of the circle is 3 7/16. That is awfully close in my estimation MJ unless you are whiskering the edge your entry ought to be good.

I watched the vid and it would appear to me that with the outer edge at any point only being reduced by 3/32, if i did my math correct in comparison to my circle, it would be a valid 3 hits.


----------



## Flatband

Great shooting Ray! Flatband


----------



## AZ Stinger

Some fine shootin, I say give em the badge....


----------



## Beanflip

At 25 degrees! Very nice M_J.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Good Deal..

here are links that you can add to your signature to simplify adding the badge to it

http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier10-3.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier10-4.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier10-5.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier20-3.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier20-4.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier20-5.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier25-3.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier25-4.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier25-5.png

just copy the appropriate link

click the image button when editing signature

past in block and you should be gold


----------



## M.J

Thanks for the support, guys!

The lid is exactaly the same size as a 5oz tuna (or chicken, it's cheaper and comes in the same size can) can. It's a 15oz slasa-con-queso lid if anybody wants to use one


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Thanks for the support, guys!
> 
> The lid is exactaly the same size as a 5oz tuna (or chicken, it's cheaper and comes in the same size can) can. It's a 15oz slasa-con-queso lid if anybody wants to use one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 108.JPG


No problem MJ.


----------



## Carbon

Well I've been indisposed for the last day but tomorrow I'm going to try to take a fresh crack at the 10m target. This time with the Wrench Hrawk sent me


----------



## PandaMan

I might give this a try... see if I can hit my backstop from 10m...


----------



## popedandy

Looks like I'm in with a 5/5. Since the circle was a bit sloppy, I redrew it later to make sure the shot that was low left was in. It was. I can add the photo if anyone wants to double check.
This was tougher than I expected. It was my first time shooting on camera and my first time ever shooting for a score. I forgot pretty much everything I knew about slingshot shooting except for point it at the target and let 'er fly.

Slingshot: homemade
ammo: 3/8" steel
bands: .030 latex, 1" to 3/4" taper, 7" from tie to tie.

Here's the video:


----------



## lightgeoduck

popedandy said:


> Looks like I'm in with a 5/5. Since the circle was a bit sloppy, I redrew it later to make sure the shot that was low left was in. It was. I can add the photo if anyone wants to double check.
> This was tougher than I expected. It was my first time shooting on camera and my first time ever shooting for a score. I forgot pretty much everything I knew about slingshot shooting except for point it at the target and let 'er fly.
> 
> Slingshot: homemade
> ammo: 3/8" steel
> bands: .030 latex, 1" to 3/4" taper, 7" from tie to tie.
> 
> Here's the video:


GREAT! Thanks for joining in, its always nice to see fresh blood in things like this.

I am sure you did a great job, but, unfortunately photobucket is blocked at work... I will scope it out after work..

LGD


----------



## M.J

Great shooting, PD!


----------



## NightKnight

Good shooting Popedandy!


----------



## NaturalFork

Imperial said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea. Need to get on this real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> the return of the "paddle " !?
Click to expand...

The paddle returns my friend.


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 20m, but realized after looking and talking with a few members, that a change was needed.
> 
> Edit: 20m and above use a 5oz tuna can to make your ring.. I feel that is a fare assist and still makes it a chalange. as far as 10m the soda can remains,
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Duck, what's the spec on that tuna can? I didn't have one handy so I used a Tostito's salsa lid measuring 3 5/8". If that's too big then feel free to DQ this entry.
> 
> Otherwise I'll have a 3 star 20m badge.
Click to expand...

20 meters ... good shooting. I am so out of practice it took me like 15 shots to hit a can at 20 the other day. Good shooting!!!


----------



## Imperial

NaturalFork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea. Need to get on this real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> the return of the "paddle " !?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The paddle returns my friend.
Click to expand...

spank them targets !


----------



## Geko

gona try the next days for 20m. target of 8cm is correct?

greetings geko


----------



## Rayshot

Here is my 20 meter qualifier. Correction to what I say in video; I was supposed to say 5 shots not 5 cans. What I say makes is seem like I already had 5 shots of something. If you know what I mean?


----------



## NightKnight

Nice shooting Ray and Geko!!


----------



## M.J

Great shooting, guys! :bowdown:


----------



## Rayshot

Here is my 25 meter qualifier. Took a number of tries at this distance. I infrequently shoot at this distance so it took some zeroing in. Made 3 in the circle and and was done after that. I may try again.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ray, ya need to get 5M closer....


----------



## Geko

woooooow!
sweeeet shooting rayshot. looks realy smoooooth.

geko


----------



## NightKnight

Holy cow!! Ray is on fire!!


----------



## AZ Stinger

He sure is....wow..


----------



## pop shot

Damn. I gotta get in on this


----------



## Carbon

Holy cow. This is putting me to shame. Nice shooting Ray!


----------



## Rayshot

pop shot said:


> Damn. I gotta get in on this


Yay!! You're a good shot. You need to. We may not be in Hawaii, but we are Hawaii in the spirit of things.


----------



## Rayshot

Carbon said:


> Holy cow. This is putting me to shame. Nice shooting Ray!


There is no shame. I am sure there are a number of shooters that aren't around the site and some that are that could fill the badges.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, you guys have been busy while I was asleep.. sweet deal Ray with your complete badge earning skills (If you do any further (increments of 5m) we will make more badges so shoot for 30m if you would like.

Geko, I am glad you joined the ranks, looking forward to seeing more

pop shot, I was waiting for you to "pop" in, I am anxious to see your vids.

LGD


----------



## NightKnight

30M Stinking Badges ready for their new owner, whoever that might be:
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-3.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-4.png
http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-5.png


----------



## Rayshot

AaronC said:


> 30M Stinking Badges ready for their new owner, whoever that might be:
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-3.png
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-4.png
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-5.png


I may be out of lawn after 30 meters unless I figure out a safe way on my property. Not looking promising.

This distance is where I would love to see Bill Hayes shoot and let us know how quickly (# of 5 shot targets) it takes him to score 3 or more.

Nathan can pull off some long distance shots. That can circle is a challenge to get three at 30m. I want to do it though.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rayshot said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30M Stinking Badges ready for their new owner, whoever that might be:
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-3.png
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-4.png
> http://slingshotforum.com/badges/Qualifier30-5.png
> 
> 
> 
> I may be out of lawn after 30 meters unless I figure out a safe way on my property. Not looking promising.
> 
> This distance is where I would love to see Bill Hayes shoot and let us know how quickly (# of 5 shot targets) it takes him to score 3 or more.
> 
> Nathan can pull off some long distance shots. That can circle is a challenge to get three at 30m. I want to do it though.
Click to expand...

I tell you what if you hit your neighbors lawn bell 5 times, you can get a special badge in itself


----------



## torsten

Great shooting Ray and Geko!


----------



## Rayshot

Oh yes and Torsten is a crack shot. Hopefully Torsten will find some time to join the fun.


----------



## torsten

Ray, 25 m is a real challenge and you did it great!!

It would get me a large number of trys to get 3 of 5 in a 8 cm target!


----------



## Rayshot

torsten said:


> Ray, 25 m is a real challenge and you did it great!!
> 
> It would get me a large number of trys to get 3 of 5 in a 8 cm target!


 Somehow I think you would do just fine. It took several tries for me. It is for fun and good for our practice at consistency.


----------



## flippinout

Nice shooting Ray!!

When I think of perfect form and follow through, I think of your shooting. You are a very, very solid shooter and can make it happen when it counts!


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations, Ray and Geko. Ray, that was some pretty impressive shooting.


----------



## Carbon

so you guys with the crazy accuracy, are you all aimers?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good shooting from everyone!! I stood outside today in 44 deg C heat, only to find that the full video is too large to upload VIA android phone... even trimmed the useless jibbajabba about shooting non round catch box lead etc and how I shouldnt be drinki% g warm stout in this weather...but the file is still too large...so I guess I could split the vid into 2 or just talk less in future.. either way I ain't going back outside today..


----------



## Saderath




----------



## Geko

great shooting guys.

@saderath

just the way i like it. olivetree´s and butterfly shooting.

greetings from kphth 9


----------



## B.P.R

Ive just made a video at 10m. Just uploading it to youtube. I used a can of peas as a target. It measures 7cm in diameter. Have pics to prove it. Will this be fine?


----------



## B.P.R

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=5&rdm=mfca6b4j0#/watch?v=hYqkU8m-e7M


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## lightgeoduck

Great shooting Saderath!

BPR* I have bad news, that circle is a bit bigger than a soda/beer can, BUT by looking at your picture and downsizing the ring evenly your shot group is well within a soda can sized ring. You qualify for 4/5 , but if you try for a perfect score PLEASE try to use a typical pop can.

Edit: Evenly meaning by leaving the center of the target the same point

Cheers

LGD


----------



## B.P.R

aw no. i thought the circle was to be the size of a can of tuna? i didnt have one so i read on here the size and you said it was 8cm? i then checked my circle and it was only 7cm.

oh well. i thank you for downsizing the circle and seeing that it would have been within the size if the centre point was still the same.

many thanks buddy.

p.s apologies for the bad video, dark night and the cats fighting haha.


----------



## lightgeoduck

blue pocket rocket said:


> aw no. i thought the circle was to be the size of a can of tuna? i didnt have one so i read on here the size and you said it was 8cm? i then checked my circle and it was only 7cm.
> 
> oh well. i thank you for downsizing the circle and seeing that it would have been within the size if the centre point was still the same.
> 
> many thanks buddy.
> 
> p.s apologies for the bad video, dark night and the cats fighting haha.


Ha, I think the magic was with the cats 

For future reference, the tuna can is for distances of 20m and more.

LGD


----------



## B.P.R

ahh i see now. i have mis read it on here. my apologies. cheers for benefit of the doubt.

my first video and in the dark! its freezing here too.

a little bit of light entertainment with the cats for your viewing pleasure. tha ks


----------



## Rayshot

Good shooting guys. These contests are really good for us. They make us work for it.


----------



## Danny0663

Urgh! i need to have a go ... now where was that darn camera? :hmm:


----------



## 1912

Hey guys!!! This contest really motivate me, im in.

I cant do my entry till next Saturday, but i promise i'll do it.

I will make my "entrys" at 10 and 20 m, i cant do it at 25m. I have a doubt, here in Spain we dont use (and i havent never seen a tula can)....so, *question for LGD*, how can I do it for show and "simulate" the tula can? Simply make 8.5 cm (3 3/8" more or less as AaronC said) paper targets and stick it?

Bye mates!


----------



## lightgeoduck

gaboxolo said:


> Hey guys!!! This contest really motivate me, im in.
> 
> I cant do my entry till next Saturday, but i promise i'll do it.
> 
> I will make my "entrys" at 10 and 20 m, i cant do it at 25m. I have a doubt, here in Spain we dont use (and i havent never seen a tula can)....so, *question for LGD*, how can I do it for show and "simulate" the tula can? Simply make 8.5 cm (3 3/8" more or less as AaronC said) paper targets and stick it?
> 
> Bye mates!


The measurement is 8cm.. if you make a circle you can either hold a ruler to the target... or measure what you used for the circle and take a pic.. then in the vid hold up that item to the circle so we can compare.... Simply do anything you can to let the viewers know that the target is no more than 8cm.

if you use a smaller object, that is fine too, but it will be treated as 8cm... for example a soda can.

I am anxious for you to join the ranks,, I am glad it motivated you, because that:s what this is all about. I am sure you will max out every distance you attempt.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Danny0663 said:


> Urgh! i need to have a go ... now where was that darn camera? :hmm:


Dude, it would be so cool if you joined in.

LGD


----------



## popedandy

4/5 at 20 meters

shooting 3/8" steel and .030 latex with a Sheffield Catapults Target Master - I think they are calling it the Six Circles Hybrid now.

Hopefully I copied the right link in photobucket:

http://s373.beta.photobucket.com/user/popedandy/media/slingshot/SAM_0264_zps20c74f9c.mp4.html


----------



## Flatband

Man Pope,that was a great group for 5 meters let alone 20! You nailed it Bud! Great shooting! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight

Edited your signature to add the 20M pope!


----------



## Rayshot

Flatband said:


> Man Pope,that was a great group for 5 meters let alone 20! You nailed it Bud! Great shooting! Flatband


No kidding on the grouping.

Good shooting Pope.


----------



## popedandy

Thanks, guys. That means a lot coming from such accomplished shooters. I have a lot to learn yet, but it looks like I'm headed in the right direction. Aaron, thanks for taking care of the signature block. I'm not particularly good with computers so not having to figure out how to do it myself is a relief.


----------



## Beanflip

popedandy said:


> 4/5 at 20 meters
> 
> shooting 3/8" steel and .030 latex with a Sheffield Catapults Target Master - I think they are calling it the Six Circles Hybrid now.
> 
> Hopefully I copied the right link in photobucket:
> 
> http://s373.beta.photobucket.com/user/popedandy/media/slingshot/SAM_0264_zps20c74f9c.mp4.html


Fantastic group!


----------



## Geko

now thats some sweet shooting!
great done.


----------



## Saderath

Well done pope! Excellent shooting!


----------



## Rayshot

30 meter try...

Been practicing at this distance because I need to know how to shoot better from this far 98.4 ft. Here is todays result. I shot 4 or 5 targets. If I miss three times on a target I stop shooting to perhaps use the target again. This is the penultimate target of today.


----------



## M.J

Man, that's a looooong way!

Good shooting from that distance, I'd be lucky to hit the paper that many times.


----------



## popedandy

That was some nice shooting.


----------



## torsten

"Only" one in the circle...

Ok, just kidding!

If I see it right you got 5/5 in a 10cm circle. That is an absolutely fantastic group at 30m!!!!!!

This is GREAT shooting Ray - one of the best slingshot shooting videos on youtube for me!

Regards

Torsten


----------



## Flatband

Ray, that was really something Bud! Great shooting! I would be lucky to hit the Catchbox! :king: Flatband


----------



## Geko

damn ray!
thats some realy good shooting. now i feel shame to show off my entry for 20m.




this was the best group out of 5 try´s.

greetings geko


----------



## Flatband

Very nice Geko! Love the dog too Bud! Flatband


----------



## torsten

That is some very good shooting too, Geko!!

And a very nice location... 

Best regards

Torsten


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations, Geko. You make it look easy.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Geko that's some nice shooting!

Ray, thanks for showing your 30m shots, I am also glad that comp is serving its purpose.. And that is not only to show off, but to push one to try for more... I feel it helps people to practice, when goals have been put to place.


----------



## Rayshot

lightgeoduck said:


> Geko that's some nice shooting!
> 
> Ray, thanks for showing your 30m shots, I am also glad that comp is serving its purpose.. And that is not only to show off, but to push one to try for more... I feel it helps people to practice, when goals have been put to place.


You are right about practice. I knew the longer distances would be a real challenge. I have been practicing the 30 meters to get my mind, hands, and body to fine tune what is needed to shoot consistently out to that distance. I am seeing some improvement. So it is making me feel better about actually being able to improve at those long distances.

By the commentary these targets aren't as easy to accomplish as I thought others would find them. Other guys I haven't seen shoot. It really shows that we are developing an earned skill.


----------



## M.J

Finally! 5/5 at 10m.

Sorry about the distance verification. See this video from the blowgun competition for the measurement.

Slingshot is my cherry Dymondwood Performance Catapults EPS with 1"x3/4" TBGs.


----------



## 1912

Hi mates! Finally I couldn't make my 20m video as I promised, but anyway, this is my tiny contribution to this thread. I'll try next Saturday to do my 20m video and try for 25m, who knows.


----------



## popedandy

Nice shooting, MJ and Gaboxolo.


----------



## M.J

Excellent grouping, G!


----------



## Geko

great shooting, guys!

greetings geko


----------



## Rayshot

MJ, impressed with the 5/5 when being talked to.

Gaboxolo, Yes, good shooting and good grouping.

To all others I haven't commented to, good shooting.


----------



## Geko

thats my friend 9gramm. he is not member of this forum because he dont speak english.

we talked the last day about this comp. and he liked the idea. so he made it just for fun.

i hope its ok if i post it here.






greetings geko / 9gramm


----------



## Knoll

The Wife deserted the homestead today to play some bingo. Football games didn't start for a couple hours. So it was perfect opportunity to give the 10m shoot a go.






4 of 5.

Sorry for the suspense re the results. Camera was getting the best of me :stupidcomp: !!


----------



## M.J

Great job, Knoll!

Fine looking slingshot, too :thumbsup:


----------



## popedandy

Nice shooting, Knoll.


----------



## Knoll

Thanks guys. Scoring 4 hits wasn't a shock, but gettin' all 4 completely inside the lines was nice surprise.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Knoll, that:s a great way to earn a stinking badge!! Thanks for participating, and sharing a vid that was a joy to watch.

your sig has been updated.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Geko, your buddy did a great job.. you should encourage them to join, even if their english isnt so good. Nothing wrong with posting in one:s native language.

LGD


----------



## Knoll

lightgeoduck said:


> your sig has been updated.
> 
> LGD


Thank you, sir.


----------



## leon13

i have 2 practice ,practice,practice,practice,practice


----------



## hickymick

I can hit the targets no prob ... I just don't know how to post video's or how to hold my camera while I shoot my catty :what: :banghead:


----------



## Rayshot

hickymick said:


> I can hit the targets no prob ... I just don't know how to post video's or how to hold my camera while I shoot my catty :what: :banghead:


At least tell us what you are scoring from the various distances.


----------



## hickymick

Rayshot said:


> hickymick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit the targets no prob ... I just don't know how to post video's or how to hold my camera while I shoot my catty :what: :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> At least tell us what you are scoring from the various distances.
Click to expand...

I will learn how to post video's , That way you can all be amazed ,,, That I learned how to work a camera and post a video lol


----------



## B.P.R

hickymick said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hickymick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit the targets no prob ... I just don't know how to post video's or how to hold my camera while I shoot my catty :what: :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> At least tell us what you are scoring from the various distances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will learn how to post video's , That way you can all be amazed ,,, That I learned how to work a camera and post a video lol
Click to expand...

Ill video it in may when we come down...and post it for you


----------



## Beanflip

What do you say to this Duck?


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1363450858.280251.jpg


Those look good but could get tricky if the ammo hits the string where the string and tab meet. I say this because it looks like you designed the target with the consideration if it hits the tab it essentially would be a hit on the line of a circle. Unless it hits the top of the tab.

Oh my bad I am not LGD. For today you can call me a butinski


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> What do you say to this Duck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1363450774.450797.jpg


Dude, i would love to say that is ok, but the word on the street is 3D and paper targets are apples and oranges.... well not really but i know it is a different perspective.

dont worry though, we will have more challenges to change things up in the future... but i think its best, for this case, to keep it paper.

i know some are killing trees to qualify, but but wee dont need them anyway


----------



## Beanflip

no problem.


----------



## Beanflip

I must have 5 stars @ 10 meters. As soon as I get the chance I'll make it happen. Then on to 20 meters. That one will be tough for me.


----------



## Btoon84

What Beantastic said.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> I must have 5 stars @ 10 meters. As soon as I get the chance I'll make it happen. Then on to 20 meters. That one will be tough for me.


Just waiting for the wife and kids to leave for visiting the Grandparents, then I am getting that final star filled with ya, and going for 20 too..

LGD


----------



## Rayshot

My latest try. I haven't tried this since my last post.

I am shooting 7/16 with .04 latex


----------



## Beanflip

Hey! Nicely done Ray! I always loose count too. So focused on the shooting it's easy to loose track. Are you shooting TTF ? Thought you were an OTT man.


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Hey! Nicely done Ray! I always loose count too. So focused on the shooting it's easy to loose track. Are you shooting TTF ? Thought you were an OTT man.


Yeah Mike, I primarily shoot gangster TTF with the bands pulled around the outside of the forks. Though I will shoot gangster with the bands OTT. The dankungesue, if you have seen it, I shoot gangster with the bands OTT.


----------



## Arturito

Well, I am not a competitive man but this is a fun challenge and believe that I am ready to go for at least for a 4/5 or luckily 5/5 at 10 meters ... It is decided now, so I hope next week to have the time, metric tape and the setup ready ... wish me luck guys ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck

Arturito said:


> Well, I am not a competitive man but this is a fun challenge and believe that I am ready to go for at least for a 4/5 or luckily 5/5 at 10 meters ... It is decided now, so I hope next week to have the time, metric tape and the setup ready ... wish me luck guys ...
> Cheers
> Arturo


Woohoo! Yeah, you can do it.. Just to let you know you are only competing with yourself. This here is just a means to recognize your accomplishments and a means to push your progress in the hobby/sport.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot

Arturito said:


> Well, I am not a competitive man but this is a fun challenge and believe that I am ready to go for at least for a 4/5 or luckily 5/5 at 10 meters ... It is decided now, so I hope next week to have the time, metric tape and the setup ready ... wish me luck guys ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


We want to see you you hit them. You seem to be shooting pretty good.

I think there are a few doing this for the personal challenge. What I like about these challenges it forces me to push myself to improve. I enjoy noticing myself progress through the years.


----------



## Arturito

Rayshot said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am not a competitive man but this is a fun challenge and believe that I am ready to go for at least for a 4/5 or luckily 5/5 at 10 meters ... It is decided now, so I hope next week to have the time, metric tape and the setup ready ... wish me luck guys ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo
> 
> 
> 
> We want to see you you hit them. You seem to be shooting pretty good.
> 
> I think there are a few doing this for the personal challenge. What I like about these challenges it forces me to push myself to improve. I enjoy noticing myself progress through the years.
Click to expand...

Thanks Rayshot, seen your great shooting and others here was what motivated me to do it, last week I have being shooting the 1.5" bottle caps at 12m hitting at 1st, 2nd and no more the 3rd shoot with very near misses ... would be a great outcome before my first slingshot birthday ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

Did the first 5 shoots practice with the target (first time I shoot paper targets ... lol) and I need to set the distance to 10m, this shoots were from 12m (I have a garden between 8-12 range) so I will need to move the target (don't have the measuring tape yet), besides it's better practice a bit more distance ... 2 questions, according the rules there are 3 good shoots and 2 bad (flyers) and as I don't drink soda I did this target that I guess is the approximate correct size. If someone can tell me the exact size in inches or centimeters I will be grateful ... don't want buy soda I will not drink, that will be for doing the video ... thanks in advance ...

















Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck

I believe the answer is 2.5 inches , if my memory serves me. I will check in the morning, if no one else confirms..

I can't wait! Good luck .

LGD

Oh Rayshot I missed your post... Great job!


----------



## Arturito

lightgeoduck said:


> I believe the answer is 2.5 inches , if my memory serves me. I will check in the morning, if no one else confirms..
> 
> I can't wait! Good luck .
> 
> LGD
> 
> Oh Rayshot I missed your post... Great job!


Thank you very much ... I hope to have good news next week ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito

And the last issue here, 4 shoots later inspecting the (SAME) target I found that where 2 additional hits in the same hole, I know that the challenge is only 5 shoots, but this situation may happen during the first 5 shoots either, the question is how the judges with rate 5 good hits if the target shows only 4 holes (or worst 3 holes), ... counting the balls trapped? ... it is important also to show an empty trap at the beginning ?









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck

Shots on arrow are good


----------



## Arturito

lightgeoduck said:


> Shots on arrow are good


thanks LGD, btw ... it's good to shoot paper targets, now I know I need to correct a bit to right !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Rayshot

Arturito said:


> And the last issue here, 4 shoots later inspecting the (SAME) target I found that where 2 additional hits in the same hole, I know that the challenge is only 5 shoots, but this situation may happen during the first 5 shoots either, the question is how the judges with rate 5 good hits if the target shows only 4 holes (or worst 3 holes), ... counting the balls trapped? ... it is important also to show an empty trap at the beginning ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> target3.jpg
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Good shooting!


----------



## Arturito

Thanks Rayshot, I am confident that I will put 5 inside if I can stay calm while recording ...


----------



## Arturito

Hello LGD ... apropos on your reply in your thread http://






slingshotforum.com/topic/22345-making-cans-look-like-barrels-with-dh-slingshot/ this post is to let you know that I am working hard for the badge, maybe on Wednesday I will start recording ... meanwhile working "consistency"









testing with a TTF not decided yet what ss I will use ???

I am a bit greedy with the cardboard lol

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Success! 5stars @ 10 meters


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters


Great JOB... I will get you set up in the near.. for a new badge

I like the idea of the practice shot target for zoning in.. I have this weekend to get my missing star...I will impliment that.

LGD


----------



## 1912

Beanflip said:


> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters


Congratulations Beanflip!!

BTW, i love your catch box set up, do you have more pics to view it?


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Duck. I decided to give 20 a go. Elevation will be key for me.


----------



## Beanflip

Hey Gabo! It's good to hear from you again. Hope all is well my friend. I will look for some photos or a link to my catch box info. Glad you like it.

And I hope someday I will get back to finishing that Spanish slingshot.


----------



## 1912

Beanflip said:


> Hey Gabo! It's good to hear from you again. Hope all is well my friend. I will look for some photos or a link to my catch box info. Glad you like it.
> 
> And I hope someday I will get back to finishing that Spanish slingshot.


I thought you finished it! Im looking forward to view it once finished. Ask me whatever you want (as you know) about spanish SS.

Ill be attentive to your catchbox pics.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters


Goooo... ******!!

Stop messing around and put the 5 in the 20 meter too!


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> Goooo... ******!!
> 
> Stop messing around and put the 5 in the 20 meter too!
Click to expand...

Haha!  Yes. One step at a time bud.


----------



## M.J

Great job, man!


----------



## Arturito

Good 10M 5 starts Beanflip! ... I guess I will need to put also a "warming" target because I never put the first hit after doing the intro ...


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your comments. I am starting to practice for 20 meters.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22499-my-20-meter-range-and-practice/


----------



## Beanflip

This is the minimum but, I just had to get that badge. It's a place to start.  I will continue to practice with my flip target until I can get more consistent. So easy to loose focus when the camera takes some of your attention and the excitement of having hit three or four shots.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Good Job, Bean.... One great thing is , this got you out to 20m..

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

lightgeoduck said:


> Good Job, Bean.... One great thing is , this got you out to 20m..
> 
> LGD


Yes it did! Thanks. We just had a rain shower. I have to see what condition the range is in. I think I'm gonna have to deal with some mud around the catch box. 
Did the weather cooperate for you today Duck?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulations bean. I have been stuck indoors slinging lately, but will get out this weekend to test a new way I am aiming my little ninja slingshot. I hope it increases my paper killing ability. Also will be trying some of the band dimentions you and Rayshot have mentioned.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job, Bean.... One great thing is , this got you out to 20m..
> 
> LGD
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did! Thanks. We just had a rain shower. I have to see what condition the range is in. I think I'm gonna have to deal with some mud around the catch box.
> Did the weather cooperate for you today Duck?
Click to expand...

Well today is Monday morning, so I am at work, But Sunday was real nice, but still a little windy. Of course I am addicted to my indoor shooting range 

I am also stuck at 4 of 5 hits @ 10m.. I mean seriously, how can a man try it so many times in a row, and get the same darn thing ... I had to stop, because I was afraid, that I was developing muscle memory to plink,plink,plink,plink, thud  (well not exactly that sound, but couldn't express that for paper  )

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

lightgeoduck said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job, Bean.... One great thing is , this got you out to 20m..
> 
> LGD
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did! Thanks. We just had a rain shower. I have to see what condition the range is in. I think I'm gonna have to deal with some mud around the catch box.
> Did the weather cooperate for you today Duck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well today is Monday morning, so I am at work, But Sunday was real nice, but still a little windy. Of course I am addicted to my indoor shooting range
> 
> I am also stuck at 4 of 5 hits @ 10m.. I mean seriously, how can a man try it so many times in a row, and get the same darn thing ... I had to stop, because I was afraid, that I was developing muscle memory to plink,plink,plink,plink, thud  (well not exactly that sound, but couldn't express that for paper  )
> 
> LGD
Click to expand...

It's good to take a break. Having a camera on tends to rush me. For me it's about being calm and forgetting the camera. We know you can do it.


----------



## Beanflip

gaboxolo said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beanflip!!
> 
> BTW, i love your catch box set up, do you have more pics to view it?
Click to expand...


----------



## 1912

Beanflip said:


> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beanflip!!
> 
> BTW, i love your catch box set up, do you have more pics to view it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Bean.

By the way, I have realised that in your videos you use a magnetic ring in your hand to hold the ammo, where have you picked it up?Where could I buy it?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well I decided to give the old 10M a go today. I am still getting used to the short draw and the little Mutant ninja slingshot. But thanks a lot to Beanflip and Rayshot who both gave me some solid advice on target bands. I would also like to say I really like the dog-bone pouch style that has been tossed around a bit as of late seems rock solid strong and very accurate. I got 3 stars today but will improve and take another go at it for sure.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot

BC-Slinger said:


> Well I decided to give the old 10M a go today. I am still getting used to the short draw and the little Mutant ninja slingshot. But thanks a lot to Beanflip and Rayshot who both gave me some solid advice on target bands. I would also like to say I really like the dog-bone pouch style that has been tossed around a bit as of late seems rock solid strong and very accurate. I got 3 stars today but will improve and take another go at it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


All right BC, you are on the way. Glad the suggestions were helpful.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great Job, BC! I am glad you joined the ranks

LGD


----------



## Arturito

Well done BC-Slinger, 3 stars, congratulations !!! and lovely "little ninja" !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks a lot guys I am gonna practice a bunch more and try to slow my pace down. When the camera is on I am always racing for some reason. :iono:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## lightgeoduck

BC-Slinger said:


> Thanks a lot guys I am gonna practice a bunch more and try to slow my pace down. When the camera is on I am always racing for some reason. :iono:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


You know, I have been making slingshot videos for quite sometime now, for youtube and personal review, and I still do to.. so don't feel bad 

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

BC-Slinger said:


> Thanks a lot guys I am gonna practice a bunch more and try to slow my pace down. When the camera is on I am always racing for some reason. :iono:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


I have the same problem. I think we all do. Keep at it bud.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys I am gonna practice a bunch more and try to slow my pace down. When the camera is on I am always racing for some reason. :iono:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I think we all do. Keep at it bud.
Click to expand...

Me, too!

But then again, sometimes I'm trying to be fast :what:


----------



## dgui

I really likes that MoHawk!



lightgeoduck said:


> *WANT TO SHOW OFF YOUR SKILLS?*
> *WANT TO PUSH YOURSELF TO GREATNESS?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bull.jpg
> 
> *If you answered "Yes"to the above questions , then you came to the right thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Object: 5 shots in a soda can size ring
> EDIT: 20m or more use a 5oz tuna fish can sized ring
> 
> Distance options:
> 
> 10m
> 20m
> 25m
> 
> Qualifications::
> 
> 5/5: 5 stars
> 4/5 4 stars
> 3/5 3 star
> other: try again
> 
> Guidelines:
> 
> Slingshot: Any slingshot that projects ammo via rubber, NO crossbow type ammo guides
> Ammo size: 1/2in (12.7mm) or below
> 
> Caught on tape.
> 
> 1. Show un-punctured target with name and date
> 2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
> 3. Show measured distance
> 4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
> 5. Show target hits. ( if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )
> 6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5
> 
> Multiple entries for various distances or improvements with in a distance is permitted.
> 
> Once qualified: you can see how you can get your badge HERE
> 
> Post vid in this thread.
> 
> 10m qualifiers
> 
> Rayshot. 5/5
> Popedandy 5/5
> M_J. 5/5
> 
> Lightgeoduck. 4/5
> Beanflips 4/5
> 
> Geko 4/5
> 
> Saderath 4/5
> 
> blue pocket rocket 4/5
> 
> Carbon. 3/5
> 
> 20m qualifiers
> 
> Rayshot 5/5
> 
> Popedandy 4/5
> M_J 3/5
> 
> 25m qualifiers
> 
> Rayshot 3/5
> 
> XXm. Qualifiers


----------



## Arturito

Well only a testimony that I've tried and the camera won! I quit! first shoot ugly down, second to the right, a dubious 3rth ... I will not persevere on camera any more, I shoot a way better just for fun but that here means nothing even I did many 5 good round out out of camera ... anyway I am very happy with my achievements ...






PS and the numbers in the tape were blurred ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Talk about close .. great job Art a few more goes at it and your stars are on the way. Very impressive you can butterfly that well my friend.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito

BC-Slinger said:


> Talk about close .. great job Art a few more goes at it and your stars are on the way. Very impressive you can butterfly that well my friend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC-Slinger but I quit ... to much pressure for me and don't have time for more attempts, I need to shoot relaxed, let the shooting flow and with that little sh...t behind me is impossible for me, besides I hate compete even myself ... anyway it is a good practice out of camera no doubts ...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Arturito said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about close .. great job Art a few more goes at it and your stars are on the way. Very impressive you can butterfly that well my friend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BC-Slinger but I quit ... to much pressure for me and don't have time for more attempts, I need to shoot relaxed, let the shooting flow and with that little sh...t behind me is impossible for me, besides I hate compete even myself ... anyway it is a good practice out of camera no doubts ...
Click to expand...

No worries,Art. You don't need to stress yourself with it... There is plenty of time, so you can get away from it, then try it again on the occation.


----------



## Arturito

Hello LGD I PMed you earlier ... yes I will not stress anymore, enough, yet I am not sure if someday I will try it again ... 5 failed live attempts got me pissed when I know that I have do it MANY times a WAY better out of camera ... welcome the new victims lol ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Arturito said:


> Hello LGD I PMed you earlier ... yes I will not stress anymore, enough, yet I am not sure if someday I will try it again ... 5 failed live attempts got me pissed when I know that I have do it MANY times a WAY better out of camera ... welcome the new victims lol ...
> Cheers
> Arturo


I couldn't tell you how many times I failed. At this and other goals like it. But when success comes, it feels great.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LGD I PMed you earlier ... yes I will not stress anymore, enough, yet I am not sure if someday I will try it again ... 5 failed live attempts got me pissed when I know that I have do it MANY times a WAY better out of camera ... welcome the new victims lol ...
> Cheers
> Arturo
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell you how many times I failed. At this and other goals like it. But when success comes, it feels great.
Click to expand...

Same here. Most of the videos I post aren't the first take.

Keep at it and have fun!


----------



## Arturito

Thanks my dear friends for your support, the pic I show explains what is going on with my shooting. The 5 first shoots (1-5 live) are so bad that any of them would hit even a can (I usually hit a can at first shoot), now out of camera 3 additional shoots after a while and relaxing (6-8) ... that's why maybe I will never do this and why I feel so pissed ... conclusion, I am good only shooting for fun ...









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Fun is the most important. I have enjoyed your participation.


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> Fun is the most important. I have enjoyed your participation.


Thanks Beanflip, as I said to LGD never say never, now I am working the first shoot (my weakness) and it's fun, so when I can put many "first shoots" I will do the video again, it will be quite longer, walking around between shoots lol !


----------



## AJhunt

im gonna have ago at a badge i think guys


----------



## Beanflip

AJhunt said:


> im gonna have ago at a badge i think guys


Please do. Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Arturito said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun is the most important. I have enjoyed your participation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beanflip, as I said to LGD never say never, now I am working the first shoot (my weakness) and it's fun, so when I can put many "first shoots" I will do the video again, it will be quite longer, walking around between shoots lol !
Click to expand...

HA, that's what I do for "first shots", but my issue is with last shots.. so what I try to do (which is hard for the paper comp) is have my mind set to shoot one more than goal. Like the BINGO comp, I planned to shoot at the can 6 times 

LGD


----------



## phil

Hi fellas my first go at 10m I managed to get three in but not sure if it counts I did not have a drinks can or a tuner fish can but used a lid of my goldfish food no probs if it don't count I can always try again when I get a can


----------



## Arturito

Good job phil, you are on the road!, the exact diameter (outer) is 2"1/8 or 5.4cm, maybe this pic can help (if you don't want to buy the soda can)









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## phil

Arturito said:


> Good job phil, you are on the road!, the exact diameter (outer) is 2"1/8 or 5.4cm, maybe this pic can help (if you don't want to buy the soda can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCI0973.JPG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


That's great i will use a can next time and hope to do much better


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting Phil. Glad to have you join in the fun. Keep it up.


----------



## phil

Cheers well fellas I had another go and this time I used a drinks can I think I got three two of my shots went in the same hole so not to sure what I got take a look and let me know thanks ATB Phil.


----------



## Rayshot

phil said:


> Cheers well fellas I had another go and this time I used a drinks can I think I got three two of my shots went in the same hole so not to sure what I got take a look and let me know thanks ATB Phil.


looks like an unquestionalble 3 but what hole did the one go through, a 3 of 4 chance. and 3 are in the ring.


----------



## Arturito

I think that is unquestionable 3, good job phil ! btw I don't like much the paper targets, the paper tend to rip too much, I shot the cardboard directly (without paper) and the hits looks much more distinguishable each other and when you do an "arrow in arrow" it's more easy to show it (prove) ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## phil

Rayshot said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers well fellas I had another go and this time I used a drinks can I think I got three two of my shots went in the same hole so not to sure what I got take a look and let me know thanks ATB Phil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like an unquestionalble 3 but what hole did the one go through, a 3 of 4 chance. and 3 are in the ring.
Click to expand...

Hi not sure what hole it went through so yes 3 is fine I got a badge I am pleased with that thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job Phil welcome to the club. remember you can make a new entry whenever you have some time. I am waiting for some sun and no wind myself been not the best spring thus far for target slinging.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## phil

BC-Slinger said:


> Great job Phil welcome to the club. remember you can make a new entry whenever you have some time. I am waiting for some sun and no wind myself been not the best spring thus far for target slinging.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Cheers buddy pritty pleased with that score not done much shooting with all the making going on so it was great to have a bash ATB Phil.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job, Phil! Welcome 

Thank you for yor participation

LGD


----------



## phil

lightgeoduck said:


> Great job, Phil! Welcome
> 
> Thank you for yor participation
> 
> LGD


Cheers when do I get me badge LOL


----------



## Beanflip

Success!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Absolutely excellent shooting mate.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## Beanflip

I am not going to post my fail videos but, I was thinking maybe seeing some of the targets would be encouraging for someone. If there was ever an illusion that I just went out and shot 5/5. These put that idea to rest. Here are a few from today.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Go bean! The ultimate slingshot all- rounder  the man of many slingshot talents!


----------



## Beanflip

Aussie.Allan said:


> Absolutely excellent shooting mate.
> 
> Cheers Aussie Al


Thank you


----------



## Arturito

SWEEEETTTTT !!! I liked when you restraint, ha you knew that was not time to shoot, instead better relaxing a while !!! congratulations !!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job bean. That grouping is Impressive. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot

Arturito said:


> SWEEEETTTTT !!! I liked when you restraint, ha you knew that was not time to shoot, instead better relaxing a while !!! congratulations !!!


I was going to post a similar response. Learning when to hold back is a skill too.

Good job ******!!!


----------



## Beanflip

Arturito said:


> SWEEEETTTTT !!! I liked when you restraint, ha you knew that was not time to shoot, instead better relaxing a while !!! congratulations !!!





BC-Slinger said:


> Great job bean. That grouping is Impressive. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger





Rayshot said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> 
> SWEEEETTTTT !!! I liked when you restraint, ha you knew that was not time to shoot, instead better relaxing a while !!! congratulations !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post a similar response. Learning when to hold back is a skill too.
> 
> Good job ******!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. The accomplishment feels good.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Goo Ja! Bean!

LGD

Your badge will be updated soon

LGDx2


----------



## Btoon84

Awesome Job Beanflip!!!!!! I knew you'd do it. Just a matter of time  Congratulations buddy!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip

Btoon84 said:


> Awesome Job Beanflip!!!!!! I knew you'd do it. Just a matter of time  Congratulations buddy!!!!!


Thanks Btoon!


----------



## Arturito

I used a prior target because it was the last piece of cardboard I had, so I marked (invalidate) all the prior shoots and I show that the target area itself is unpuncted and clean, another issue is that I was distracted by the noise of a neighbor tool and lost the count so I had walk to inspect the target and count the hits before the 5th, for me there are 4 of 5 (2 balls fall over the line contour 1mm inside) and the contour line is broken ... if there is no opposition I claim my 10M badge ...






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

Bravo my friend! I am so glad you have stayed with us. Looks like four out of five and one dead center!


----------



## Arturito

Beanflip said:


> Bravo my friend! I am so glad you have stayed with us. Looks like four out of five and one dead center!


Thanks Beanflip, yes I think I deserve the badge, I have worked hard for it, was my friend Saderath who said me "hey! Arturo don't give up, I know you can do it" ... I am so happy that finally could show it live, I did it several times, even better 5/5 during practice and never live, that's why I was so discouraged ...

PS was the second shoot the one dead center ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Btoon84

Nice shooting Artuito!! Congrats!


----------



## lightgeoduck

YEAH ART!!!!!

Congrats and welcome to the *club*.. you deserve it.. and earned it with pride 

Badge will be updated soon

Proud of you my friend

LGD


----------



## Arturito

Btoon84 said:


> Nice shooting Artuito!! Congrats!


Thanks Btoon84, it feels good to accomplish a hard goal ...



lightgeoduck said:


> YEAH ART!!!!!
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the *club*.. you deserve it.. and earned it with pride
> 
> Badge will be updated soon
> 
> Proud of you my friend
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD for your kind words, I know that you know how hard is this, it was a great experience and very productive, I recognize that I was discouraged but I persevered and the reward is great !!! ... the new release method I started to use few days ago enhanced the grouping, it is very promising so I think soon I will go for the 5/5 with the new 10mm load I bought ...

soon on May 3 I will be 63 and also 1 year since I started this sport, this is my most rewarding achievement, you are right I AM PROUD !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok some may know that i havent been making too many vids of late due to me shooting my camera on another competition on this forum, and when I have the focus has been bad to say the least...so I hadn't bothered too much on this topic / comp until I knew I could post a viewable video at a 33ft... so now I can,  
This is 4/5 @ 33ft, the lead (8.4mm) is catch box recovered, and not as round as it once was lol, & I blame that on my first high shot too lol..
ill be going for the 20m badge as soon as I refresh ammo.. thanks for looking all 
my distance verification vid can be seen on my channel, or I will edit it to this post if required, cheers Ben.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Sweet deal B!

I expect you will be getting more.. I need to get off my butt and get my 20... I am such a slacker

Cheers


----------



## bullseyeben!

lightgeoduck said:


> Sweet deal B! I expect you will be getting more.. I need to get off my butt and get my 20... I am such a slacker Cheers


Cheers lgd, yea ammo is certainly a must on the ss to do list... along with new bandsaw blade, new dremmel, more rubber..... lol maybe I need to getban afters hours job


----------



## Btoon84

bullseyeben! said:


> Ok some may know that i havent been making too many vids of late due to me shooting my camera on another competition on this forum, and when I have the focus has been bad to say the least...so I hadn't bothered too much on this topic / comp until I knew I could post a viewable video at a 33ft... so now I can,
> 
> This is 4/5 @ 33ft, the lead (8.4mm) is catch box recovered, and not as round as it once was lol, & I blame that on my first high shot too lol..
> 
> ill be going for the 20m badge as soon as I refresh ammo.. thanks for looking all
> 
> my distance verification vid can be seen on my channel, or I will edit it to this post if required, cheers Ben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben! Nice shootin mate! I congratulate you on knocking that out on your first try!! AND you lived up to your name! BullseyeBen.... Got a BULLSYE!


----------



## Beanflip

Nice group! You're making it look easy Ben.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Excellent shooting, and great video.

The dog clearly used to it, and did not move.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congrats Bullseye that was a great job. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thanks guys.. 
@ Btoon pm sent mate
@ Beanflip.. hope to get the 5/20 soon
@ Aussie al... yea he not worried. .
@ bc thanks mate


----------



## Arturito

Yeah, good 4/5 B. ! waiting for your 5/5 10M 20M , good job ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Rayshot

Glad to see guys still doing this comp and

Good shooting Men!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Took a stab at the 10 meter again today and managed to up my score. :banana: I might practice more to get my 5 stars but will take a stab at 20 meters soon.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot

BC-Slinger said:


> Took a stab at the 10 meter again today and managed to up my score. :banana: I might practice more to get my 5 stars but will take a stab at 20 meters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Good shooting.

It appears on the vid that you are getting some good FPS with those blacks. What are the width dimensions, length tie to tie and apprx draw. I realize measuring your draw may be tricky with the style you shoot but an appx will due.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Rayshot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a stab at the 10 meter again today and managed to up my score. :banana: I might practice more to get my 5 stars but will take a stab at 20 meters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting.
> 
> It appears on the vid that you are getting some good FPS with those blacks. What are the width dimensions, length tie to tie and apprx draw. I realize measuring your draw may be tricky with the style you shoot but an appx will due.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Ray. The bands are a single layers of black thera-band ,have a active length of 6 and a half inches and are a one inch straight cut.My draw was 34-36 inches and it was tied with a constrictor knot on the pouch of a random twine and a little thera-band black on the frame. They crony in at 161-175 fps and with a larger draw then I can easily get 180-190.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot

BC-Slinger said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a stab at the 10 meter again today and managed to up my score. :banana: I might practice more to get my 5 stars but will take a stab at 20 meters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting.
> 
> It appears on the vid that you are getting some good FPS with those blacks. What are the width dimensions, length tie to tie and apprx draw. I realize measuring your draw may be tricky with the style you shoot but an appx will due.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot Ray. The bands are a single layers of black thera-band ,have a active length of 6 and a half inches and are a one inch straight cut.My draw was 34-36 inches and it was tied with a constrictor knot on the pouch of a random twine and a little thera-band black on the frame. They crony in at 161-175 fps and with a larger draw then I can easily get 180-190.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Perhaps the vids make it seem faster because the .75 cal lead you were shooting in the recent vid seemed faster than what the chrony was saying.

Nonetheless, the ammo went into the circle!!


----------



## Beanflip

Your style is so different. I could never shoot that way consistently. Good job. You make it look easy.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks Bean my brother and I always have had a unique way of slinging. I am wondering what kind of setups you and Ray have been using for 20 meters.?

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ash

Well done!

And well done to the goats!


----------



## Beanflip

BC-Slinger said:


> Thanks Bean my brother and I always have had a unique way of slinging. I am wondering what kind of setups you and Ray have been using for 20 meters.?
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


I used .030 latex. My usual cut, witch is 1" to 3/4" taper in 8". I use cuffs at the pouch so when a tear starts I can roll the cuff onto the pouch,pull the band thru past the tear,roll the cuff back on, and keep on shoot'in. 
Ray shared with me his band details. .040 latex, 7" from tie to tie, cut 3/4" to 3/8" taper. He and I are both shooting TTF.


----------



## phil

Well done fellas some nice shooting there


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bean my brother and I always have had a unique way of slinging. I am wondering what kind of setups you and Ray have been using for 20 meters.? Cheers BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> I used .030 latex. My usual cut, witch is 1" to 3/4" taper in 8". I use cuffs at the pouch so when a tear starts I can roll the cuff onto the pouch,pull the band thru past the tear,roll the cuff back on, and keep on shoot'in. Ray shared with me his band details. .040 latex, 7" from tie to tie, cut 3/4" to 3/8" taper. He and I are both shooting TTF.
Click to expand...

 The 3/4 to 3/8 was the original usage dimension.

I erred in the dimensions because the taper is from a longer template of the above. So with a 7 inch tie to tie, at the pouch it is 1/2 not 3/8.

Recently I have tried an .03 7/8 to 5/8 x 6.5 inches tie to tie and like it.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good shooting there!


----------



## Arturito

Congrats BC-Slinger !! keep on going !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Beanflip

gaboxolo said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboxolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beanflip!!
> 
> BTW, i love your catch box set up, do you have more pics to view it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much Bean.
> 
> By the way, I have realised that in your videos you use a magnetic ring in your hand to hold the ammo, where have you picked it up?Where could I buy it?
Click to expand...

I remembered you asking about this, so here is a link.

http://www.harborfreight.com/magnetic-ring-65535.html

If this does not work for you I could send you one. 
Let me know. I tried to PM you but it didn't work.


----------



## BC-Slinger

LGD were is the love(cough cough my star) for the BC-Slinger. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

Tonight I took a stab at 20 M and just got into the mix. First try so I was stoked and called it a night. Will have a few more cracks at it tomorrow.






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip

First try! Wow! Nice job.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey - I haven't shot a video verifying this distance yet, but if it's deemed to be a 5/5, I will create a new video measuring that distance.

Either way, it was fun. Not a big paper shooting fan, but it was fun.


----------



## Beanflip

Great shooting ABG!


----------



## ash

Well done and CHECK OUT THE SIZE OF THAT FORK GROWING IN YOUR BACK YARD!!!!!


----------



## M.J

Nice job, Buns.

Do a measurement video from the box to that post you had your ammo on and you should be good to go for at least a 4/5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

Yep ... do the distance verification, and as MJ said, you are good for at least 4/5.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalACE

Hello all, I have looked through the competition and am game! I thought I would make some targets for myself, but also realized they may be of use for all. I am open to some feedback regarding size, but here it goes:

The first is for the 10m using a soda can. I believe the measument is 2.5" (6.4mm)

View attachment 39484


The next is for 20m and up using a tuna can. I found that the measurement was 3.375" (8.6mm)

View attachment Distance target.pdf


This next one I am calling the "Double Duty Target" The outer black ring is for 20m and greater, while the white ring represents the 10m challenge.

View attachment 39486


I hope they are helpfull. All I have to do is get better :hmm:

:slap: To any Moderators, if there is a better place for this post...feel free to move it


----------



## Arturito

NaturalACE, The exact 10m target diameter is 2 1/8 according LGD rules









maybe this helps

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles

Arturito said:


> NaturalACE, The exact 10m target diameter is 2 1/8 according LGD rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10mtarget.jpg
> 
> maybe this helps
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


I believe they have been using the diameter of the can itself, rather than the diameter of the top. It is annoying that the target sizes were not specified in standard units (inches, cm) rather than ambiguously referring to a can.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalACE

Charles and Arturo, I would be happy to adjust either way. This would also provide a reference to standardize


----------



## Charles

I stand corrected! Arturo is right. I looked at LGD's original post, and he says to use that inner ring on the top of the soda can:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754

So the "official" target should be adjusted to 2 1/8 inches in diameter.

Having said that, it is hard to tell in some of the videos whether folks were using that inside ring or the diameter of the can itself. But what the heck ... it ain't brain surgery ... no one is going to die if one target is a wee bit bigger than another.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash

Bah! I was just about to upload a 3 point claim when I noticed that I had taken six shots!!!

Maybe next time...


----------



## NaturalACE

Charles said:


> I stand corrected! Arturo is right. I looked at LGD's original post, and he says to use that inner ring on the top of the soda can:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754
> 
> So the "official" target should be adjusted to 2 1/8 inches in diameter.
> 
> Having said that, it is hard to tell in some of the videos whether folks were using that inside ring or the diameter of the can itself. But what the heck ... it ain't brain surgery ... no one is going to die if one target is a wee bit bigger than another.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I will get my target sizes adjust Monday morning and post the correct sizes. Thanks for the correction Arturo! And the confirmation Charles. My challenge just got 3/8" tighter on my groupings!


----------



## Arturito

NaturalACE said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected! Arturo is right. I looked at LGD's original post, and he says to use that inner ring on the top of the soda can:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754
> 
> So the "official" target should be adjusted to 2 1/8 inches in diameter.
> 
> Having said that, it is hard to tell in some of the videos whether folks were using that inside ring or the diameter of the can itself. But what the heck ... it ain't brain surgery ... no one is going to die if one target is a wee bit bigger than another.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my target sizes adjust Monday morning and post the correct sizes. Thanks for the correction Arturo! And the confirmation Charles. My challenge just got 3/8" tighter on my groupings!
Click to expand...

Maybe it worth to point that I did the grouping practice for the badge with a 1" (2.5cm) paper target (remember aim small to miss small), the challenge of this badge is consistence, 5 consecutive shoots inside ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Right. I'm going for it. Got a few targets printed and I'm getting that 5/5 with a distance verification!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

4 out of 5. Dang! That's going to irritate me, I almost always miss the first shot and nail the subsequent shots! Walking, talking, shooting video or anything puts me off - I'd make a terrible hunter!

Youtube is currently applying the anti-shake feature on the video, so it will be extremely poor quality for a few minutes. When it's HD, it's ready.

My distance verficiation video is here.


----------



## Rayshot

ABG, with this shooting, I think the pot is well stocked for a stew. And maybe some for the freezer.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Oooh you.


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Buns! I see you already have your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I just noticed, Charles.  w00t!


----------



## NaturalACE

Just finished updating the practice targets.

The 10m target is now 2 1/8" (54mm) with a 1" (25mm) inside Bullseye to concentrate on for precision (Thanks Arturo for this recommendation!)

View attachment 10m Target.pdf


The "Double Duty" Target has the adjustment for the inside ring based on the above correction

View attachment Double Duty Target.pdf


When you print them make sure the page scaling is set to "none" otherwise the target will be smaller than actual size. Print and enjoy!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Nice one, Natural!

Sorry bud, I didn't see you'd reposted these when I also uploaded the one I have been using to the templates area. I checked there first, but hadn't seen yours.

Anyway, for what it's worth, I've added the template I use to the templates section here and a 3 ring practice version here.

[sharedmedia=downloads:files:95]
[sharedmedia=downloads:files:96]


----------



## NaturalACE

No problem ABG! I should have posted them to the templates, and linked here. A typical knob mistake... Nice targets though!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I hope that was a typo of "noob" ROFL



NaturalACE said:


> A typical knob mistake...


----------



## steveh6883

Is there one for 5m for newbies/beginners?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Not really. There used to be a competition which had beginner/novice levels though. Perhaps we could get another SSF comp running. There seems to be so many competitions around at the moment, I'm wondering if another one would be overkill!

Get your practice on and you'll qualify 3/5 before you know it!


----------



## steveh6883

All Buns Glazing said:


> Not really. There used to be a competition which had beginner/novice levels though. Perhaps we could get another SSF comp running. There seems to be so many competitions around at the moment, I'm wondering if another one would be overkill!
> 
> Get your practice on and you'll qualify 3/5 before you know it!


Ok cheers!


----------



## ash

You can start out by shooting playing cards face-on in the current Pocket Predator contest. That's a lot easier than the soda can sized circle used here.


----------



## Guest

LGD;

The attached PDF file will always print out the same size on any system.

Check it out and if you approve it will make it easier for folks to get targets from their printer.

If you decide you like this idea, I will do another for the tuna tin.

OS


----------



## NaturalFork

Now that I have a yard again I will try this. Although I am very rusty from lack of shooting.


----------



## Beanflip

It will be like riding a bike. It's good to see you back NF.


----------



## Jaximus

Took a shot at this.






Of course I threw a shot almost completely off the paper. That's pretty typical, so I think this is a good representation of my current abilities.

When I was looking at the target in the video it was really hard to tell exactly where my projectiles were in relation to the edge of the line, but I snapped this quick pic afterwards to give a better view of where my rounds hit and if they were actually in the circle or not.









That's with the projectiles placed on what I determined to be the center of each impact point.Turns out it wasn't quite as close as I was thinking. The holes just seemed really small. Still not exactly thrilling, but 4 outta 5 ain't bad.


----------



## Arturito

Congrats Jax ... another badge for you ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Jaximus

Thanks, Arturo. It was kinda weird shooting at paper after shooting at matches and cards and pennies. I had a hard time actually aiming for the circle. Probably would have done better if I glued a penny in the center, haha.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.

Myself, I do not bother with quals.
Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.
Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.

But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.

Cheers Allan


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, this place has grown.. Great job all, and for our recent badge qualifier Jax. Keep it up

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.Myself, I do not bother with quals.Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.Cheers Allan


You have every right to make your own choices, however you might not be getting the whole point of these comps a d qualifiers.

Yes, it has some bragging rights to it, but its more than that. It is another avenue for us in the slingshot community to bond.. Wher most of us shoot by ourselves in the backyard, sharing our accomplishments via video is a way we can " shoot together ".

So I hope you change your mind in the future, because I know that I would enjoy watching you shoot.... And it isn't proving anything g to me other than someone somewhere is shooting and I was able to experience it with them

Lgd


----------



## treefork

lightgeoduck said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.Myself, I do not bother with quals.Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to make your own choices, however you might not be getting the whole point of these comps a d qualifiers.
> 
> Yes, it has some bragging rights to it, but its more than that. It is another avenue for us in the slingshot community to bond.. Wher most of us shoot by ourselves in the backyard, sharing our accomplishments via video is a way we can " shoot together ".
> 
> So I hope you change your mind in the future, because I know that I would enjoy watching you shoot.... And it isn't proving anything g to me other than someone somewhere is shooting and I was able to experience it with them
> 
> Lgd
Click to expand...

Yes! That's it. Well said. I will do these badges soon.


----------



## lightgeoduck

treefork said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.Myself, I do not bother with quals.Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to make your own choices, however you might not be getting the whole point of these comps a d qualifiers.
> Yes, it has some bragging rights to it, but its more than that. It is another avenue for us in the slingshot community to bond.. Wher most of us shoot by ourselves in the backyard, sharing our accomplishments via video is a way we can " shoot together ".
> So I hope you change your mind in the future, because I know that I would enjoy watching you shoot.... And it isn't proving anything g to me other than someone somewhere is shooting and I was able to experience it with them
> Lgd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That's it. Well said. I will do these badges soon.
Click to expand...

Well once you get out of your attic again.. I hope you are able to try for 30+. Because, from what I have seen, it would be a good watch

Lgd


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cool lgd and treefork; it just my own choice.

It is just number 1 my own choice; and number 2 getting my wife to take a video is something as next to impossible, most of the time.

Also I am yet to devise a clamp for my mobile phone or tablet; to video myself shooting; short of putting our (my wife's mostly as I walk, or use my electric assist bicycle; motorbike on the main stand; then sort of wedging up the tablets angled stand to vertical.

Also given the rather dense living standards, even in a large rural ish town like Kanchanaburi (site of the bridge on the river Kwaii); and video would have to be from 6 meters only. As the max. I can shoot within my property is 8.5 meters, and on a very slight angle, just outside my gate, I can get 10 meters. So I guess without going to a calculator, 10 meters about equals your 33 feet ?...

Although time may change things, one never says never.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork

lightgeoduck said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.Myself, I do not bother with quals.Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to make your own choices, however you might not be getting the whole point of these comps a d qualifiers.
> Yes, it has some bragging rights to it, but its more than that. It is another avenue for us in the slingshot community to bond.. Wher most of us shoot by ourselves in the backyard, sharing our accomplishments via video is a way we can " shoot together ".
> So I hope you change your mind in the future, because I know that I would enjoy watching you shoot.... And it isn't proving anything g to me other than someone somewhere is shooting and I was able to experience it with them
> Lgd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That's it. Well said. I will do these badges soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well once you get out of your attic again.. I hope you are able to try for 30+. Because, from what I have seen, it would be a good watch
> 
> Lgd
Click to expand...

I have a 33 foot range in my attic.


----------



## lightgeoduck

treefork said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good shooting Jax, keep up the good work.Myself, I do not bother with quals.Given as long I know what I can do, who else knows, bothers me not one whoot.Also at my age, my days of competition, and being dang good at it in several areas, are long behind me now.But each to their own, and I respect all for their choices.Cheers Allan
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to make your own choices, however you might not be getting the whole point of these comps a d qualifiers.
> Yes, it has some bragging rights to it, but its more than that. It is another avenue for us in the slingshot community to bond.. Wher most of us shoot by ourselves in the backyard, sharing our accomplishments via video is a way we can " shoot together ".
> So I hope you change your mind in the future, because I know that I would enjoy watching you shoot.... And it isn't proving anything g to me other than someone somewhere is shooting and I was able to experience it with them
> Lgd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! That's it. Well said. I will do these badges soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well once you get out of your attic again.. I hope you are able to try for 30+. Because, from what I have seen, it would be a good watch
> Lgd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 33 foot range in my attic.
Click to expand...

I meant meters silly


----------



## Jaximus

Treefork needs a 10 meter handicap for all further competitions.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah, might you be a little bit jealous Jax ?.....

Lord knows, at my age, I am perfectly happy being pinpoint accurate to 20 meters only.

Also able to hit a standing coke/soda can 100% of the time at 30 meters, and the base lying down about 85% of the time.

Beyond, I can't be bothered practicing.

Therefore the 2 or 3 times a year a King Cobra at the local fresh food markets, the rare times I go with my wife, where they all know I always carry a slingshot.
After clearing dangerous space, at my chosen 6 to 8 meters, it has never taken more than a one shot to kill.

Oh, and you will never get a video of that, ha ha ha.
Although it might make a whole new comp. qual.

Cheers Allan


----------



## lightgeoduck

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah, might you be a little bit jealous Jax ?.....Lord knows, at my age, I am perfectly happy being pinpoint accurate to 20 meters only.Also able to hit a standing coke/soda can 100% of the time at 30 meters, and the base lying down about 85% of the time.Beyond, I can't be bothered practicing.Therefore the 2 or 3 times a year a King Cobra at the local fresh food markets, the rare times I go with my wife, where they all know I always carry a slingshot.After clearing dangerous space, at my chosen 6 to 8 meters, it has never taken more than a one shot to kill.Oh, and you will never get a video of that, ha ha ha.Although it might make a whole new comp. qual.Cheers Allan


Please dont get me wrong because I enjoy reading about people's slingshot shooting experiences, and I don't mind ( in fact encourage ) conversations going on in this thread ... However, people have either worked hard to display their achievements or worked hard to make that achievement and enjoy hearing feed back... That I prefer to keep this thread along the lines of showing what one can do, not telling... IMO I feel that would be a discredit to their efforts ( I know some are naturals, but at the same time I would imagine there were multiple tries behind some posted videos.)

I hope you understand, and don't take this the wrong way...

Now, with that being said ,, I hope you make an effort to get a video up, because I would not only commend your shooting, but also the efforts of overcoming your obsticals for making the video, because I know that can be an effort in itself

LGD


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cool LGD,

No offence taken.

Although on the short side at 5'6".
I have broad enough shoulders, and lived enough, to take constructive criticism as it is meant.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging Jax. :thumbsup: After I am done with the Pocket Predator competition I will give this target slinging another go. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf

Jax, well done!! I know if you set your mind to it, that the 5/5 will come...I know you will do it. I might have to invest in a case of paper...it will take that many tries to get to a badge...paper hates me .

I hope to see you going after the longer ones soon.

Todd


----------



## Charles

Jaximus said:


> Treefork needs a 10 meter handicap for all further competitions.


Make TF, Bean, TF, and Jax shoot with one hand!!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus

I plan on going for the 20 meter for sure, GW. Just gotta get my distances marked out and practice a little. I'll often eyeball 20 meters and shoot at soda cans, so I think I can get 3/5 on a tuna can.



Charles said:


> Make TF, Bean, TF, and Jax shoot with one hand!!!! :wave:


So, holding the pouch in my teeth? Time to resurrect the exhibition shooting thread!


----------



## GrayWolf

Charles said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treefork needs a 10 meter handicap for all further competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Make TF, Bean, TF, and Jax shoot with one hand!!!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

I agree... :rofl:


----------



## treefork

Here is my 10 meter submission.


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork...that's some great shooting!!! It looked like they were in about the size of a penny :naughty:.

Congrats on the badge.

Todd

p.s. see the ball...be the ball.......if I'd of wanted to be a piece of sports equipment, I'd of been a ladies bicycle seat (caddy shack 2) :neener:.


----------



## treefork

:rofl: Thanks Todd. Its good to see someone get my sense of humor.


----------



## Jaximus

Well done, treefork. Go shoot some pennies, man. I'm ready for you to put up a 20/20. If anybody can do it, it's you.


----------



## treefork

Jax

Thanks buddy. I expecting some big things from you with the coins. Get that fire back you had in match light and early on in the card shoot and you'll do well.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job , tree!! It was nothing for you I am sure


----------



## ash

I love the taped up mirror, TF. A sign that you are a human after all? :rofl:


----------



## treefork

ash said:


> I love the taped up mirror, TF. A sign that you are a human after all? :rofl:


Oh I'm human. But the mirror cracked when the catch box blew over in the wind outside. :rofl:


----------



## NaturalACE

That is some sweet shooting Treefork. Steady and calm. I need more practice to be that lucky :bowdown:

Now I understand the need for a handicap... :rofl:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ummm , I think luck had nothing to with it, maybe hours of practice.

Funny that, the more one practices, the luckier they get, hey.

Cheers Allan


----------



## NaturalACE

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ummm , I think luck had nothing to with it, maybe hours of practice.
> 
> Funny that, the more one practices, the luckier they get, hey.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Allan,

No doubt practice is the source of this skill. And hence my need to proctice so my luck improves 

Cheers Croft (AKA NaturalACE)


----------



## GrayWolf

Here is my 10 meter badge qualifier. 4 of the shots are in for sure, and the 5th I'll leave up to the judges. I took a couple of pictures to help make the call.




















As you can see, the 3/8" ball is right on the line. I tried to zoom in more but with my crappy camera, it was all blurry and couldn't even tell there was a steel ball there...hard enough to see it here.

Give me your opinions.. And I want honesty....or I wouldn't have asked. Give it to me straight.

Thanks everyone.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great Job TODD!!!

I am sorry to say that you are wrong about "4 for sure" I see 5 with out a doubt.

LGD


----------



## Arturito

lightgeoduck said:


> Great Job TODD!!!
> 
> I am sorry to say that you are wrong about "4 for sure" I see 5 with out a doubt.
> 
> LGD


me too, 5/5, a new badge for you Todd ! ... congrats ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf

LGD....Thank you! I should be used to being wrong....at least that's what my wife says . I didn't want to make that call....to close to the line for me.

Arturo...Thank you, my friend.

Todd.


----------



## treefork

Looks good Todd!


----------



## Jaximus

Great shooting, GW. Definite 5/5. I can't let this stand. I've got some work to do...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Absolutely great shooting.

Congrats, GreyWolf, or others been calling you Todd; although I hardly know you well enough to use your name.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, thank you, I couldn't let you pass me too far :neener:.

Jax, thanks, I know you will get the 5/5 soon, but shouldn't you be shooting some pennies???

Allan, thank you. And I sign my name (to most posts) so you are more than welcome to use it.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Todd

I'm looking at that 25 m. 5/5 would be sweet. Nobody has 5/5 yet.


----------



## Arturito

Great accuracy consistency TreeFork ... I guess a 10/10 badge would be no problem to you ... congrats for your badge !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## treefork




----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


>


Good shooting they were all close.

Isn't it surprising how much a few yards reveals the accumulated "error", if you will, from a dead on bullseye.

It looks like you were shooting marbles. Why not 3/8? I don't shoot marbles but I thought they would be more affected by wind.


----------



## treefork

I do really well usually with marbles for long distance. Cheap throw away ammo with high visibility. The wind was to much today. I switched to 7/16 later as you will see in next video.


----------



## treefork

I had to move the show back to my yard. I really wanted to do the 25 m today but the wind was to much and I was using 5/8 marbles in the previous video. Switched to 7/16 " steel .It was so windy the catch box blew off the table breaking yet another mirror. I hope this isn't true about the seven years bad luck.lol


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job tree

You are really popping them out

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> Todd
> 
> I'm looking at that 25 m. 5/5 would be sweet. Nobody has 5/5 yet.


Treefork, Great shooting!! Congrats on the 4/5. The 5/5 will be there, I'd bet on it.

I know that if you set your mind to it, you will have that 25 meter badge. I don't have the area for more than 10 meters at home. I'm building a portable range, but might not be able to get out much more this year.

Marbles are a lot of fun....I got my supply in this summer....5000 of the all yellow (easy to see with bad eyes).

I can't wait to see the results of the 25 and 30 meters.

Todd


----------



## treefork

Thanks Todd. I really want the 5/5 on the 25 meter.


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> I had to move the show back to my yard. I really wanted to do the 25 m today but the wind was to much and I was using 5/8 marbles in the previous video. Switched to 7/16 " steel .It was so windy the catch box blew off the table breaking yet another mirror. I hope this isn't true about the seven years bad luck.lol


Good shooting Marty!


----------



## Guest

treefork said:


> I had to move the show back to my yard. I really wanted to do the 25 m today but the wind was to much and I was using 5/8 marbles in the previous video. Switched to 7/16 " steel .It was so windy the catch box blew off the table breaking yet another mirror. I hope this isn't true about the seven years bad luck.lol


I was going to try this challenge but I thought 5/8 inch marbles were larger than .5 inch as specified in the initial rules. Did I miss something? Good shooting.


----------



## Guest

So that is a fair question, are 5/8 inch marbles allowed in this competition? I actually shot a round, taped it and then reviewed the rules and pitched the video I made because GeoDuck said half inch.... So what is the rule?


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys,
here is my first entry. I shot several threes and fours but alas no five yet for me. I will keep at it though. Tree Fork you make a tough act to follow. Keep up the great shooting. For the rules I was shooting 1/2" steel.
Duckman you are right about not shooting alone playing these games. Lots of fun thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf

Can-Opener, that is some nice shooting! The first and last shot always seem to be the toughest. The 5/5 is there for ya, I know it is.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Not sure I will ever go in this comp. as I hate shooting paper.

Is it okay to tape the paper to a flattened steel can for the noise factor ?....

Oh and it would be on an ever so slight angle outside my front gate, through about a 6 inch gap between a row of front fences, and a power pole.

The video having to be done by wife; who is about as getting to do a video, as getting a cow to lay an egg, by the way.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great slinging guys.

Allan please stop mentioning your wife as the problem a lot of us film our self and do it with a smart phone (if there is a will there is a way). This is like your 15 post mentioning this.. we get it .... :imslow:

I will be trying for 10 M 5 stars then will give the 20 m a crack again. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jaximus

A pole jammed in the ground with a phone/camera taped to it should work just fine. Doesn't have to be anything complicated.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Col all about my wife; was just meant in a bit of sort of humour.
As how could a cow lay an egg ?...

But I guess Aussie humour not to everyones taste, which is fine.

Cheers Allan


----------



## lightgeoduck

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys,here is my first entry. I shot several threes and fours but alas no five yet for me. I will keep at it though. Tree Fork you make a tough act to follow. Keep up the great shooting. For the rules I was shooting 1/2" steel.Duckman you are right about not shooting alone playing these games. Lots of fun thanks!


Good Job, Can. It was cool to watch.. I know what you mean about that 5th darn shot.. I have about 20 archived videos that show that 5 is an unlucky number for me  maybe if my 3 legged dog holds the camera I will have better luck.

Oh and loved the sad face 
LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

OldSpookASA said:


> So that is a fair question, are 5/8 inch marbles allowed in this competition? I actually shot a round, taped it and then reviewed the rules and pitched the video I made because GeoDuck said half inch.... So what is the rule?


That is a fair question.. I don't see any issue if someone uses 5/8 marbles.. It's been so long since I made the rules I forgot what I wrote  however, the main reason was to prevent people from shooting something ridiculous like a 1 incher and making the paper unrecognizable to see what's what. Just guidelines.

So shoot away, my friend

Lgd


----------



## treefork

For clarification.I used 5/8 inch marbles on the 20 meter 3/8. I showed them at the end doing a hole comparison. I switched to 7/16 steel in the 20 m 4/5 video. I use marbles quite often when plinking and long balling. Good source of throw away ammo.Most of the time I usually don't use a catch box.


----------



## treefork

Got home from work and gave it a go.Moving on to 25 meter. I can't do that one in the yard though.


----------



## Charles

treefork said:


> Got home from work and gave it a go.Moving on to 25 meter. I can't do that one in the yard though.


Holy Zeus, TF!!! That was great shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Thanks Charles. You can do it also! Like Rayshot said : the distance will really amplify your errors. But the more your aware of them the better you can fix them.


----------



## Jaximus

Easy for you to say, buddy.

Great shooting, man. I plan on trying for 20 when the rain stops.


----------



## treefork

Thanks Jax. You can do it to. Stay with it. Learn as you go. Have fun.


----------



## NaturalACE

That was great shooting TF!


----------



## lightgeoduck

You are unstoppable TF. Would love to shoot with you face to face

Lgd


----------



## treefork

ECST 2014 Duckman! Good time.


----------



## treefork

Alright. Took a little ride to have 25 Meters. These are not the same videos. The second has a tighter group.


----------



## Charles

Dern, TF ... you are BRUTAL!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck

I would hate to be in your path...rolling like a freight train...

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf

Treefork, that's some awesome shooting!! Looking forward to seeing you at 30 meters +.

Todd


----------



## Jaximus

You're going to have to go for that 150 meter shot for ash's competition. In one shot.


----------



## GrayWolf

treefork said:


> ECST 2014 Duckman! Good time.


I'm looking forward to this....I'll put in for vacation as soon as I find out the dates. I'm skipping pool league and the state tourney for it. I want to see the top guns in action (I'll be investing in memory cards for the camera....not going to miss a thing).

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> Alright. Took a little ride to have 25 Meters. These are not the same videos. The second has a tighter group.


With your camo shirt and and the dappled shade of the leaves I almost couldn't see you shooting.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Just imagine IF he'd been in a real Yowie/Ghillie suit; you'd of never seen him.

Say an ex special forces sniper.....grin.

Although a slingshot to 1200 meters; I think NOT.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork

View attachment 41452


This was me later that day.


----------



## Carbon

Wow, everyone has come such a long ways since I first entered this thing.

Looks like I'll have to brush up on my shooting skills


----------



## TSM

When's the next 10,20,25 competition? I want to know how much time I have to practice before I make a fool of myself.


----------



## Jaximus

It's ongoing, TSM. Go out and shoot a few videos at your desired range, post the best one, get a badge. Oh, and have fun!


----------



## TSM

Jaximus said:


> It's ongoing, TSM. Go out and shoot a few videos at your desired range, post the best one, get a badge. Oh, and have fun!


well, there's my plans for the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## TSM

Is it the same for the card cutting and match lighting comps? just film it whenever and submit?


----------



## TSM

WIN ALL THE BADGES!!!


----------



## Jaximus

The badges for card cutting and match lighting you can earn at anytime. You just need the appropriate video evidence.

The actual competitions were hosted by Bill Hays. Those are over, at least for now. There is discussion of some indoor comps for the winter months, though. Keep checking back in the pocket predator competition thread for details on that.


----------



## lightgeoduck

TSM , yes this is an on going badge earning shoot. As far as the card cutting and match lighting, I am sure if you follow the guidelines for those, I don't see why you can't get a badge for those... Of course I have to do more research on those two

LGD


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting everyone.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting ray! I'd say you did excellent in my books.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Everyone is doing excellent! I'm watching all the vids. Great job!


----------



## treefork

All the talk about badges lately has got me thinking . With out a contest I need a goal or purpose to shoot. Maybe the 30 m and finish 5/5 on 25 m . Might have a hard time keeping the pattern tight in freezing temps.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hey man! 8K posts...congrats! What's the best chrony out there, & where does one best obtain the device?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...also, does one's face have to be visible in "qualifying" videos posted? I've got a thing about my image on the internet; no failbook, or MySpace, or any of that nonsense, & my employer hates this, but I don't even allow my photo taken for the website or corporate events...


----------



## Jaximus

Try not to make it so obvious that you're in witsec, TT.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jaximus said:


> Try not to make it so obvious that you're in witsec, TT.


...I haven't the foggiest idea as to what you could be referring...LoL
I'd take my lickins in the pen before I'd spill the beans 
Probably safer...


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's my qualifying video for the 5 for 5 at 10 meters:


----------



## Can-Opener

Here's my video to get my 5 stars also.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great to see the visits here.. It's been such a long time since I was doing a comp, I was afraid this thread was collecting dust 

Bill, you know you don't really need any praise from me, but I have to say that angle of video made it awesome to see each shot blow through that small area of the paper... I will work on getting that badge added to your wall . Thanks for joining in!

Can, great job as well, nice to see you come back !

TT, your face doesn't need to be in view, you can easily set up the camera behind you, and do all of the required recording without anyone identifying you... Go for it...

LGD


----------



## SquirrelMaster

Nice, congrats Bill and can opener.


----------



## TSM

Yep, I need to practice more. Great shootin', guys!


----------



## f00by

A mask and a voice changer TT. "The Masked Slinger"


----------



## lightgeoduck

TSM said:


> Yep, I need to practice more. Great shootin', guys!


You can do it! Remember you only need to get 3/5 to qualify for a badge.. and that is an acheivement in itself..

practice with the target and record your sessions.. who knows.. you might get it sooner than you expect

Good luck,, and most importantly ENJOY

LGD


----------



## Charles

O.K. LGD ... this was my video for the PFS accuracy challenge. I claim a score of 3 ... not great, but what do you expect with a PFS??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck

Charles, Goo Ja! Great is all relative, but I would say that if one can shoot 3/5 that one is a handy shooter. After watching that video, I would say you should record all of your sessions that way, not necessarily for comps, but it really shows your position during each shot.. Great for self review.

LGD


----------



## Charles

Thanks, LGD. The clarity of my set up depends on having a mirror that is about 2 x 3 feet!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

5 out of 5 10 meter qual.





 Rear camera.





 close to target camera.


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice work SS Slinger!! 5/5 awesome. Congrats bro.

SF


----------



## lightgeoduck

Good Job SS... You will get your badge in the near future

I think this isn't the first time you did this.. thanks for spending the time making it "clean" 

LGD


----------



## M.J

Good shooting, man! :woot:


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, SS. Glad you got the videos up!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

Congrats SS slinger. Nice shooting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thanks gents


----------



## GrayWolf

Great shooting!

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Nice!


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go SS!!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

My apologies if this question has already been asked, but would it be acceptable to use a spinner target that is the same size as a pop can diameter instead of a paper target for the badge qualification?

Tom


----------



## treefork

SamuraiSamoht said:


> My apologies if this question has already been asked, but would it be acceptable to use a spinner target that is the same size as a pop can diameter instead of a paper target for the badge qualification?
> 
> Tom


It's been asked before and was determined it would have to be paper . It was at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

treefork said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies if this question has already been asked, but would it be acceptable to use a spinner target that is the same size as a pop can diameter instead of a paper target for the badge qualification?
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> It's been asked before and was determined it would have to be paper . It was at the beginning of this thread.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks.


----------



## CanH8r

I swear I was consitantly hitting 4/5 before I filmed lol. Gonna have to settle for 3/5 till I can shoot again at 10 meters or 33 feet. Here you go.

Thanks,

CanH8r


----------



## GrayWolf

CanH8r....nice shooting! There is something about turning on a camera that makes the target harder to hit. The good news is, that the more you film, the less you will think about it and soon you won't notice it at all. The first time you don't turn it on, that will be the time you hit that perfect score or light the match. Anymore, if I'm shooting at a new shot, the camera is running. It also helps with the concentration.

Keep shooting and keep the camera rolling!

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting canh8r!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great job CanHeightEr! Like they say the cam adds to the challenge. Don't be so hard on yourself, 3/5 is an accomplishment in itself, and you are on a direct path of greatness.

Thanks for the vid

LGD


----------



## Charles

Good job!!! Glad to see you doing the qualification ... it will sharpen your eye.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice shooting CanH8r! You will be at 5/5 in no time. I look forward to joining you hopefully. Congrats on your 3/5!

SF


----------



## CanH8r

Thank you everyone... This is not over lol! I'll get back to it soon!


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go CanH8r! You are hooked now you will not be able to stop! Good job!


----------



## CanH8r

Sooo... SmilingFury gave me a tip to calm me down when the camera is rolling. Your gonna have to ask him if you wanna know lol. I did do better, but DARN my fourth shot... SOOO CLOSE lol. Well here is my second attempt:


----------



## Charles

Nice group! Way to keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> Sooo... SmilingFury gave me a tip to calm me down when the camera is rolling. Your gonna have to ask him if you wanna know lol. I did do better, but DARN my fourth shot... SOOO CLOSE lol. Well here is my second attempt:


Hahaha!! 4/5 dude!! You are gonna get the 5/5 in no time man. Congrats on the 4/5 and I can't wait to get to work on this myself!! 
I am stoked that the tip worked for you. Good shooting.

Be well,
SF


----------



## GrayWolf

That is some great shooting!! That 5/5 badge will be yours in no time.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Charles

LGD seems to be busy at the moment. I will pass along the qualification.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> LGD seems to be busy at the moment. I will pass along the qualification.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles... I'm sure it will get sorted out soon.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks Charles, sorry, I couldn't see the video to confirm it at the time... Great job. And keep at it!


----------



## Beanflip

Good shooting CanH8r! It's great to have another shooter join in. I can tell you'll be putting it all together very soon.


----------



## Charles

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks Charles, sorry, I couldn't see the video to confirm it at the time... Great job. And keep at it!


No problem, LGD. I know you have been very busy lately.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Beanflip said:


> Good shooting CanH8r! It's great to have another shooter join in. I can tell you'll be putting it all together very soon.


Thanks Beanflip, these challenges are just that... challenging lol. It's fun to be able to progress and try for the next badge lol,


----------



## lightgeoduck

CanH8r said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting CanH8r! It's great to have another shooter join in. I can tell you'll be putting it all together very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beanflip, these challenges are just that... challenging lol. It's fun to be able to progress and try for the next badge lol,
Click to expand...

That's what it's all about..

I am glad you are not only improving,but enjoying it too


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go CanH8r!!!!! Keep at it you can do it!!!  5/5 in no time


----------



## CanH8r

Thanks LGD & Can-Opener! This is tremendous fun. I will see about 5/5 this weekend lol!


----------



## Slingashot

Hi Guys, here's my 10 mtr qualifier video. if you look closely. the shot in the bottom right has broken the paper into to the target but I'll leave it up to you if you want it to count or not. It's the middle of winter down here, so I'll leave it until Spring gets here before I go outside and have a go at the further distances. By the way, new to this video thing so hope it's ok.


----------



## Charles

That is very fine shooting! LGD has been absent from the forum for quite a while, so I will put you in for your badge. I agree that the one shot was a bit squiffy, but I am happy to take your word for it ... I will call that 5/5 at 10 meters. Congratulations!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Slingashot

Hey Charles, thanks for that. Been acting like a big kid all day, the wife can't understand what's so special about it !! Can't wait to have a shot at the longer distances when the weather warms up down here. Might have to wear specs for them, the old eyes are not what they used to be !! Will concentrate on card and thread cutting for the moment. Would love to try and light a match but unable to source strike anywhere matches here at the moment - everyone thinks I want to be arsonist !! All the best.


----------



## Charles

Drop a PM to Ash. He had a problem finding strike anywhere matches in NZ, so he made his own and used them to get a match lighter badge. He might be able to give you some tips.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingashot

My entry for the 10mtr card cutter badge. Hope the video is ok.


----------



## Slingashot

Charles said:


> Drop a PM to Ash. He had a problem finding strike anywhere matches in NZ, so he made his own and used them to get a match lighter badge. He might be able to give you some tips.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hey Charles - been checking it out on the internet - doesn't too to hard to make the matches, so will be experimenting shortly. Also, I have been trying to search the forum for "match holders" that many of you seem to use - it seems to be wire or rubber tubing - whatever it is, probably will not be able to get in Oz, LOL !! Do you know of anywhere in the forums that could point me in the right direction. Kind regards.


----------



## Charles

Slingashot said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop a PM to Ash. He had a problem finding strike anywhere matches in NZ, so he made his own and used them to get a match lighter badge. He might be able to give you some tips.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charles - been checking it out on the internet - doesn't too to hard to make the matches, so will be experimenting shortly. Also, I have been trying to search the forum for "match holders" that many of you seem to use - it seems to be wire or rubber tubing - whatever it is, probably will not be able to get in Oz, LOL !! Do you know of anywhere in the forums that could point me in the right direction. Kind regards.
Click to expand...

I think most of the guys use very small diameter tubing ... available from Dankung in China. The 1745 size works very well. The match is stuck into one end of the tube and the other end of the tube is stuck on a wire. That gives the match a bit of spring so it is not as likely to just break. You could use most any sort of rubber tubing by just wrapping some tape around one end of the match before inserting it in the tube. I have used larger tubing, but the match gets knocked out pretty easily unless you wrap the match stick with tape. You might also try just a free hanging spring clamp to hold the match ... but I tend to hit the dern clamp!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingashot

Thanks for the advice Charles, I must have some Dankung tubing lying around somewhere. I presume LGD is still busy - just waiting to see if I qualify for the card cutting badge. Kind regards.


----------



## Charles

LGD has been in charge of the paper target badges, but when he does not respond, I have been covering it. I am in charge of the badges that originated with the Pocket Predator contests. I have put you up for the card cutter badge ... Aaron (NightKnight) is the only one who can actually make the badge show up for you, and he is a busy man. You will get the badge before long ... just need to be patient. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Slingashot said:


> My entry for the 10mtr card cutter badge. Hope the video is ok.


Hey Slingashot,

Sorry I managed to miss your card cutter video. I have just put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Slingashot

Thanks Charles - no worries.


----------



## CanH8r

I've been meaning to get that 5 out of 5 monkey off my back for a while now. Today a spent some time on it and got it! I guess I need to stretch the tap out to 20 meters now lol.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting!!


----------



## treefork

CanH8r said:


> I've been meaning to get that 5 out of 5 monkey off my back for a while now. Today a spent some time on it and got it! I guess I need to stretch the tap out to 20 meters now lol.


Congratulations !


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats man !!!! Sweet shooting. One 5/5er badge , coming up...

Be well,
SF


----------



## CanH8r

Thanks guys... I'm REALLY liking TTF at the moment. Especially for target shooting.


----------



## Charles

Good job!!! I am back from my camping trip, and I will put in for your badge right away.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> Good job!!! I am back from my camping trip, and I will put in for your badge right away.Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles. Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## CanH8r

Having fun with these challenges.... 3 out of 5 at 20 meters. I'll keep striving to do better.


----------



## TSM

CanH8r said:


> Having fun with these challenges.... 3 out of 5 at 20 meters. I'll keep striving to do better.


Slow down a little, man. You're making the rest of us look bad...or maybe I just need to get it in gear. Great shooting, BTW.


----------



## GrayWolf

Not bad.....not bad at all!!! In fact, I'd say excellent!

Great shooting.

Todd


----------



## Charles

CanH8r said:


> Having fun with these challenges.... 3 out of 5 at 20 meters. I'll keep striving to do better.


Hey there, me lad ... slow down!!! I am having trouble keeping up with your badges ... :rofl:

I will put in for your 3/5 at 20 meters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> Having fun with these challenges.... 3 out of 5 at 20 meters. I'll keep striving to do better.


sweet bro!! you are inspiring me to try my hand at these badges too.


----------



## Pilgrim

Nice Shooting!


----------



## CanH8r

Sorry Charles... I'm a teacher and have to start working soon. I've just been enjoying shooting during the rest of my vacation. I got 5/5 at 20 meters. Thank you to Rayshot for spending some time with me on the phone giving me tips on how to shoot TTF.


----------



## TSM

A canh8in' machine. That's what you are.


----------



## Charles

Wait a minute, wait just a minute!!! I just notice your backstop ... sorry, but turned spindles on a backstop are cause for immediate disqualification !!!! :neener:

Oh, all right ... that was very fine shooting ... extremely nice group at that distance. :wave:

I will put in for your badge. Aaron seems to be away for the time being ... maybe he is off on vacation with the family. But I am sure he will get to it before too long.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Awsome shooting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Ray is an awesome dude. We talk often about slingshots and I can say he is a great friend and a awesome ambassador of the sport. Nice shooting once again canh8r!


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> Sorry Charles... I'm a teacher and have to start working soon. I've just been enjoying shooting during the rest of my vacation. I got 5/5 at 20 meters. Thank you to Rayshot for spending some time with me on the phone giving me tips on how to shoot TTF.


Sick string of vids you have here.It is cool to see the whole thing unfold from the series of videos you have here. Congrats on some really impressive shooting bro.

Be well,

SF


----------



## oldmiser

WoW Awesome shooting..I can just see the cardboard is all....I can't do it..But glad you did...

I am lucky to see soda cans at 33 feet...But try to have a good time just shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## CanH8r

Thanks everyone... I really aprieciate it. I'm enjoying learning to shoot the different styles. TTF is now starting to become my favorite second to my beloved pfs'. Slingshots are fricken awesome!


----------



## GrayWolf

CanH8r...excellent shooting!! Looks like there's no stopping you're badge collection....time to get the matches out and go for the gambler!

Keep up the great shooting!

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Congratulations! Nice shooting!


----------



## CanH8r

GrayWolf said:


> CanH8r...excellent shooting!! Looks like there's no stopping you're badge collection....time to get the matches out and go for the gambler!
> 
> Keep up the great shooting!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd. I have yet to get a match light from 10 meters.... That's definitely on my list. Gambler seems like it would be impossible. I'll have to watch your vid to see how it's set up and done lol.


----------



## GrayWolf

CanH8r said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> CanH8r...excellent shooting!! Looks like there's no stopping you're badge collection....time to get the matches out and go for the gambler!
> 
> Keep up the great shooting!
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd. I have yet to get a match light from 10 meters.... That's definitely on my list. Gambler seems like it would be impossible. I'll have to watch your vid to see how it's set up and done lol.
Click to expand...

Just set up the match in front of the card and start shooting. Play with different angles for the match to see what works for you. I've had luck with several different angles on the match, but straight up and down is probably toughest to get the light.

I'm sure that if you decide you want to get that shot, you will get it done :thumbsup:.

Keep after it!!

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

CanH8r said:


> Sorry Charles... I'm a teacher and have to start working soon. I've just been enjoying shooting during the rest of my vacation. I got 5/5 at 20 meters. Thank you to Rayshot for spending some time with me on the phone giving me tips on how to shoot TTF.


Great shooting. Your grouping was good too. Glad I was able to be a help in some way.

Do I hear 25 meters?


----------



## CanH8r

Rayshot said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Charles... I'm a teacher and have to start working soon. I've just been enjoying shooting during the rest of my vacation. I got 5/5 at 20 meters. Thank you to Rayshot for spending some time with me on the phone giving me tips on how to shoot TTF.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting. Your grouping was good too. Glad I was able to be a help in some way.
> 
> Do I hear 25 meters?
Click to expand...

Well... I do have a 100 foot tape measure... Mine as well keep stretching it out huh lol? Thanks again Ray


----------



## Charles

Hey CanH8r ... I see those badges have appeared ... looking very good indeed. Just keep stretching that tape.

You are going to have to try some matches soon ... And what about a card cut with a pfs ... no more badges for that, but you will get $40 for it.

Cheers ..... Charles

REVISION .... Forget my comments about the pfs card cut ... I see you already did that. I have an excellent memory ... it is just short!!!


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> Hey CanH8r ... I see those badges have appeared ... looking very good indeed. Just keep stretching that tape. You are going to have to try some matches soon ... And what about a card cut with a pfs ... no more badges for that, but you will get $40 for it. Cheers ..... CharlesREVISION .... Forget my comments about the pfs card cut ... I see you already did that. I have an excellent memory ... it is just short!!!


Haha... Thanks Charles, just so happends I got a box of Penley matches sitting right here. It's a bit windy and humid right now, it's on my list.


----------



## CanH8r

I did manage to get a 3/5 qualifier at 25 meters... Here it is:


----------



## Charles

HEAVY SIGH!!!! You are driving me crazy ... All right, all right ... I will put in for your dern badge 3/5 at 25 meters. anic:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r: ^^^^ninja(shhhhh) h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r:

Nice work Canzapper

be well,

SF


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> HEAVY SIGH!!!! You are driving me crazy ... All right, all right ... I will put in for your dern badge 3/5 at 25 meters. anic:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Lol... Thanks Charles... It's just that I came late to the badge party. 25 meters is difficult... I definitely happy with that effort. Gonna switch to the matches for a bit.


----------



## Btoon84

Props to CanH8r!!!!! :bowdown: you're killin it bro! News of your madskillz has spread far and wide. Giggidy.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I've been on here to long to not have a badge It's time! lol. So yeah I got 4/5 I'm really happy with it other than the fact that I could've gotten 5/5 sigh..... Sorry for the drama  here's some pics and the vid hope it's up to specs! Thanks Josh


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats, nice shooting bro.

Be well,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Real nice shooting!


----------



## CanH8r

sharpshooterJD said:


> I've been on here to long to not have a badge It's time! lol. So yeah I got 4/5 I'm really happy with it other than the fact that I could've gotten 5/5 sigh..... Sorry for the drama  here's some pics and the vid hope it's up to specs! Thanks Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0816141430.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0816141430b.jpg


Great shooting Josh. Congrats!

Jeff


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Thanks guys! It means a lot to be on this awesome forum and have all of your guys support anyway this took me a couple of tries but maybe tomorrow ill go after 5/5 and then try my hand at 20m ill just ask my mom to make tuna so I can get the can


----------



## Charles

Looks good, Josh! Nice shooting. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Thanks!


----------



## Slingashot

Nice shooting and nice video !!


----------



## Slingashot

Been trying to make strike anywhere matches for a while now because I am unable to purchase them down here. Shot so many match heads off trying to get my Match Lighter badge it's untrue. Decided to give it up as a bad job !! That is, until I saw Treeforks video on match lighting at night and saw what angle at which he had the match. Decided to give it one more go and the result is in the video. Hope this qualifies for the badge (by the way - thanks Treefork)


----------



## Charles

Slingashot said:


> Been trying to make strike anywhere matches for a while now because I am unable to purchase them down here. Shot so many match heads off trying to get my Match Lighter badge it's untrue. Decided to give it up as a bad job !! That is, until I saw Treeforks video on match lighting at night and saw what angle at which he had the match. Decided to give it one more go and the result is in the video. Hope this qualifies for the badge (by the way - thanks Treefork)


O.K. ... confession time ... It was the cat that did the shooting, wasn't it? :headbang:

I will put in for your badge ... Good job!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Nice shooting man!


----------



## Beanflip

Slingashot said:


> Been trying to make strike anywhere matches for a while now because I am unable to purchase them down here. Shot so many match heads off trying to get my Match Lighter badge it's untrue. Decided to give it up as a bad job !! That is, until I saw Treeforks video on match lighting at night and saw what angle at which he had the match. Decided to give it one more go and the result is in the video. Hope this qualifies for the badge (by the way - thanks Treefork)


Well done Slingashot! Impressive shooting and you made your own matches! Great job.


----------



## HP Slingshots

will be giving 10m a go tomorrow, Hoping for 4/5

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Charles

HP Slingshots said:


> will be giving 10m a go tomorrow, Hoping for 4/5
> 
> -HP Slingshots


Looking forward to seeing your video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD

When I get lazy butt off the computer I might go for a 5/5 and then I will probably stop there cause I hardly ever shoot at 20.


----------



## Slingashot

Thanks for the praise guys - Do like these challenges !! Like the amazing shooting skills of the other members and the recent badges they are getting. Great work all of you.


----------



## CanH8r

Slingashot said:


> Thanks for the praise guys - Do like these challenges !! Like the amazing shooting skills of the other members and the recent badges they are getting. Great work all of you.


Love your vids... I don't live near anyone who shoots, so the challenges are the closest thing I've got to shooting with people. It's certainly fun to watch the progression and encourage it. As well to be watched and encouraged. Love these challenges!!!


----------



## Slingashot

CanH8r said:


> Slingashot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the praise guys - Do like these challenges !! Like the amazing shooting skills of the other members and the recent badges they are getting. Great work all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your vids... I don't live near anyone who shoots, so the challenges are the closest thing I've got to shooting with people. It's certainly fun to watch the progression and encourage it. As well to be watched and encouraged. Love these challenges!!!
Click to expand...

I'm the same as you, I live in the middle of nowhere, so this is the only place I can show off my skills and improvement !! As for the videos, yours knocks spots off mine. To be honest, I am a little shy of the camera but I will get better eventually !! I do get excited about the challenges and it is great to see the badges appear under our names !! Love it !!!!


----------



## Slingashot

Here's my entry for the 20 mtr badge - was aiming for the black spot and didn't hit it once !!

Had to leave the confines of my shed for 20 mtrs !!

Have fun.


----------



## CanH8r

Slingashot said:


> Here's my entry for the 20 mtr badge - was aiming for the black spot and didn't hit it once !!
> Had to leave the confines of my shed for 20 mtrs !!
> Have fun.


BOOM! You killed that distance! Very nice grouping. Congrats my friend. Your ourtside range still looks comfy as it is sheltered lol. Very nice shooting!

Jeff


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Wow amazing you guys killed it!


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, Slingashot. Now that was impressive!!! VERY few on this forum have been able to get 5/5 at 20 meters. I will put in for your badge right away.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

Well done slingashot. Congrats


----------



## Pilgrim

Nice shooting slingashot!


----------



## Beanflip

Pilgrim said:


> Nice shooting slingashot!


 You need to get in on this Pilgrim. Show off that 24/50 starship.


----------



## Slingashot

Thanks again guys - love watching all of your qualifier videos and hope they give others the motivation to join in the fun !!


----------



## Pilgrim

Beanflip said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting slingashot!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get in on this Pilgrim. Show off that 24/50 starship.
Click to expand...

Beanflip,

Yes, I have numerous targets set up, and I shoot pretty consistent, but I haven't yet taken the time to get the video camera, mirror and all of that set up. I really just like shooting, and not so much being on camera. I'm sure, in time, I will get on it. Peace!


----------



## Volp

I joined the forum yesterday and in the same day I did a small video for the 10mt contest, I hope that everything is ok!

Thanks guys


----------



## CanH8r

Volp, welcome and nice shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf

Now THAT is a way to make an introduction!!! Welcome to the forum...and keep up the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## Volp

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Rayshot

Volp said:


> Thanks Guys!!


Good shooting Volp! Even your dog was excited with every shot you made the bullseye.


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp

Thank you Charles......and with a barking dog in the background!


----------



## Slingashot

Well done and welcome Volp !!

Have fun.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting!!


----------



## SmilingFury

Well done! 
Congrats,
SF


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Welcome to the forum it seems you have already learned A LOT  Nicely done!


----------



## slingshooterPT

Are starships accepted?


----------



## Charles

slingshooterPT said:


> Are starships accepted?


Sure they are ... go for it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HP Slingshots

FINALLY!  got my card cut, hope it counts, did have to do the distance verification in a separate video because camera cut out but hope this is still ok. Only took me half a year 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Charles

That was a very good effort. However, I cannot award you the card cutter badge based on that video. I strongly urge you to pay close attention to the following:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/?p=369821

1. For the card cut, it is important that the card be undamaged. You fired a lot of ammo down the range, and there was no way to verify, shot to shot, that the card remained undamaged. You used setup #3 ... which is the least preferred setup for your camera position. This setup makes it impossible to tell clearly what is going on at the target. Note this quote: "If you insist on placing the camera behind the shooter and you take more than one shot, then after each shot you must walk the camera up to the card to show that the card has not been damaged."

2. The card and backstop did not remain in view throughout the video. Note this quote: "The card must remain clearly in the view of the camera during the entire process."

3. Your card was not cut through the full width of the card. Note this quote: "The cut must be the full width of the card, not just a portion (for example, not just the top corner)."

Please do not feel that I am just being nitpicking here. I have previously had to turn down a badge because of similar concerns. I draw your attention to the following quote.

"If you can do the shot legitimately, then there is no good reason not to document it appropriately. Out of respect to those who have already accomplished these feats, please do not consider yourself to be exempt from these criteria. It is not that we are questioning YOUR personal integrity ... but if we accept one questionable video from you, then we have no grounds for not accepting every questionable video from anyone."

So, I want to encourage you to continue. Please do make an appropriate setup and pay special attention to the criteria for the award of the badge. I am sure you can do it, and do it properly.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork

HP Slingshots said:


> FINALLY!  got my card cut, hope it counts, did have to do the distance verification in a separate video because camera cut out but hope this is still ok. Only took me half a year
> 
> -HP Slingshots


Now you know its possible. Stay with it. Feels good . Doesn't it ? A couple of tips. Use a different clamp. Use single bands. Doubles are for heavy ammo/hunting. Raise your card up a bit in height. Slow down a bit. Don't rush the shot. Your goal is not to be the guy that cut a card but the guy who can cut cards.


----------



## HP Slingshots

completely understand, sorry, will get back at it tomorrow. 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Creakyboy

Here is my attempt at a 10 mtr badge






Not sure if it qualifies, but I'll let the judges decide and if not I'll just give it another crack, which I'll probably be doing any way to try an get more stars before going out to 20 mtrs.

cheers an thanks for watching.


----------



## Charles

Looks like a 3/5 to me! Nice shooting. You have a nice long draw length. ... and I see you have some more targets there ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Charles, yep more targets more practice, more fun


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great shooting!


----------



## CanH8r

Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters in the worst conditions.... Sorry about getting so excited on the vid lol.


----------



## Beanflip

Awesome man! I love the enthusiasm! Be excited! Now it's just something you'll do all the time, but it's exciting every time.

Could you show a pic of how/where you placed your camera?


----------



## CanH8r

Beanflip said:


> Awesome man! I love the enthusiasm! Be excited! Now it's just something you'll do all the time, but it's exciting every time. Could you show a pic of how/where you placed your camera?


Thanks Beanflip! Here are pictures of how I film. I cut out a thick piece of clear acrylic plastic the shape of my phone and rubber band it to the front of my iphone... Then I use one of those cheap phone tripod mounts (I ripped off the legs) and zip tie it to a post. I have hit the acrylic plastic before with no harm to my phone lol.


----------



## Beanflip

CanH8r said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man! I love the enthusiasm! Be excited! Now it's just something you'll do all the time, but it's exciting every time. Could you show a pic of how/where you placed your camera?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beanflip! Here are pictures of how I film. I cut out a thick piece of clear acrylic plastic the shape of my phone and rubber band it to the front of my iphone... Then I use one of those cheap phone tripod mounts (I ripped off the legs) and zip tie it to a post. I have hit the acrylic plastic before with no harm to my phone lol.
Click to expand...

 Thanks. I know others have done it that way many times but I've always been hesitant to put mine in harms way. I loved the shot in the video. The shooter and the target in frame is really great to watch. Once again, congratulations, "Fire Starter!"


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats!!! It doesn't matter how many more matches you light....the first one will always be the best. The bad thing about it....it's one of those things that makes you want to do more....to call it addictive is an understatement. You will want to do it will different frames and shooting styles. Don't fight it....just give in to it and have a blast.

Keep up the great shooting!!

Todd


----------



## Slingashot

Well done CanH8r - What a great feeling when you see that flame and even better when you get it on camera !! Congratulations.

Have fun.


----------



## Beanflip

Creakyboy said:


> Here is my attempt at a 10 mtr badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it qualifies, but I'll let the judges decide and if not I'll just give it another crack, which I'll probably be doing any way to try an get more stars before going out to 20 mtrs.
> 
> cheers an thanks for watching.


 Well done Creakboy!


----------



## Pilgrim

Great shot/shooting CanH8r! You have really done quite the job in building your badge collection lately!!! Peace!


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters in the worst conditions.... Sorry about getting so excited on the vid lol.


You are en fuego with the badge thing lately! good stuff man. congrats!

Be well,

SF


----------



## stinger

I'm in


----------



## Slingashot

Creakyboy said:


> Here is my attempt at a 10 mtr badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it qualifies, but I'll let the judges decide and if not I'll just give it another crack, which I'll probably be doing any way to try an get more stars before going out to 20 mtrs.
> 
> cheers an thanks for watching.


Nice shooting Creakyboy.

Keep having fun.


----------



## Charles

CanH8r said:


> Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters in the worst conditions.... Sorry about getting so excited on the vid lol.


OK, CanH8r !!! That looks good to me. Congratulations ... I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters in the worst conditions.... Sorry about getting so excited on the vid lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, CanH8r !!! That looks good to me. Congratulations ... I will put in for your badge.Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Thank you Charles.


----------



## Volp

Hi guys, I was really busy this last month and I could only shoot with my "travel Box" but finally I am home and I built a new slingshot. A very simple design but I angled the forks in my direction to reduce the contact space between the band and the fork. Well I wanted to test it, so today I tried the matches!

This is my video from 33ft. 




Thanks Guys!!

Volp


----------



## CanH8r

Volp said:


> Hi guys, I was really busy this last month and I could only shoot with my "travel Box" but finally I am home and I built a new slingshot. A very simple design but I angled the forks in my direction to reduce the contact space between the band and the fork. Well I wanted to test it, so today I tried the matches!
> This is my video from 33ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> Volp


Nice one Volp!! Awesome shot. Cool slingshot and indoor set up too.


----------



## Volp

Hi CanH8r! Thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf

Volp....congrats!! Not many shots compare to getting that first match light. The good news is that you will never get tired of lighting them up.

Sweet shooter as well.

Todd


----------



## Volp

Thanks..............Yes Todd, I was excited and I Iit two more matches after that but the first fire is the best!


----------



## Beanflip

Volp said:


> Hi guys, I was really busy this last month and I could only shoot with my "travel Box" but finally I am home and I built a new slingshot. A very simple design but I angled the forks in my direction to reduce the contact space between the band and the fork. Well I wanted to test it, so today I tried the matches!
> This is my video from 33ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> Volp


 Congratulations ! Well done!


----------



## Charles

Volp said:


> Hi guys, I was really busy this last month and I could only shoot with my "travel Box" but finally I am home and I built a new slingshot. A very simple design but I angled the forks in my direction to reduce the contact space between the band and the fork. Well I wanted to test it, so today I tried the matches!
> This is my video from 33ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> Volp


Nice shooting, Volp!!! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Congratulations Volp.  Great to see the excitement of the first fire!  Way to go!


----------



## Can-Opener

CanH8r said:


> Okay SSF... After about 10 matches where I either smashed the tip off or just smashed the match. I was loosing day light and it was sprinkling on and off, when I finally got a match light from 10 meters in the worst conditions.... Sorry about getting so excited on the vid lol.


Way to go CanH8r!!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting volp!


----------



## CanH8r

I had another go at 25 meters... Got 3/5 again lol... Still had fun.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great shooting! You will have your 5/5 soon!


----------



## Charles

CanH8r said:


> I had another go at 25 meters... Got 3/5 again lol... Still had fun.


That is very fine shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

Awesome....hoping to get my first match light soon!


----------



## Richard Peake

It's been 30 years since I picked up a ss. So not going to post a video of my comp. entry as there are no holes in the paper.lol ????????????


----------



## Charles

Richard Peake said:


> It's been 30 years since I picked up a ss. So not going to post a video of my comp. entry as there are no holes in the paper.lol


The secret is practice, practice, practice. Just keep at it, and you will get there.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp

Hi guys! It was not easy I had to do several tries to figure out height.....anchor point....because rarely I shoot from 20mt.

But this morning I woke up early before work to do another try and it was good the first time!

I hope everything is good and sorry if I talked a lot with my "strange" english! :looney:


----------



## Charles

Very, very nice shooting. I will put in for your badge 5/5 at 20 meters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp

Thanks Charles!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## CanH8r

Volp said:


> Hi guys! It was not easy I had to do several tries to figure out height.....anchor point....because rarely I shoot from 20mt.
> But this morning I woke up early before work to do another try and it was good the first time!
> I hope everything is good and sorry if I talked a lot with my "strange" english! :looney:


Great vid... Awesome shooting!!! Congratulations on 5 stars at 20 meters.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great shooting!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

Top shooting...well deserved badge!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Man you guys rock I still need to get my 5/5 at 10 meters and you guys are rocking 20! Maybe I'll have to give it another go you guys inspired me!


----------



## Charles

DO IT!!!!

We at the Competitions thread are open to your entries 24/7, 365 days a year!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp

I tried for 5 days now, every single morning for almost 2 hours at 25mt. It is hard to believe how 5 mt can change everything!! The 2 first days just free shots (hundreds) and the last 3 with the camera and today after 9 attempts I had a super result! It was a personal competition but super fun in the same time!! the Fortune was in my side......I know! 

I think one shot went partial in the same hole of an other and It broker the paper to the side, you will tell me the result, but I think are 5.

Guys thanks for this forum and for the nice moments.

Take care everybody!!

Volp


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Awesome shooting!!!


----------



## Volp

S.S. sLinGeR!!!! Thank you! I am really happy! It was a very hard week with family problems and this results gives me some nice moments!

Volp


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Volp said:


> S.S. sLinGeR!!!! Thank you! I am really happy! It was a very hard week with family problems and this results gives me some nice moments!
> 
> Volp


Great! Thats what it's all about bud


----------



## Charles

Excellent shooting ... I will call that 5/5 at 25 meters. Your form was superb ... that left hand holding the frame was rock solid. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser

Very well done my friend..excellent shooting...As for my self I just seen a white blob at 66ft...I am just happy to hit a soda can at 20 feet

Thank you for sharing~May your ammo fly straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp

Charles said:


> Excellent shooting ... I will call that 5/5 at 25 meters. Your form was superb ... that left hand holding the frame was rock solid. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!! I like to hold strong my slingshot but in the same time with kindness 

Thanks again

Volp


----------



## Volp

oldmiser said:


> Very well done my friend..excellent shooting...As for my self I just seen a white blob at 66ft...I am just happy to hit a soda can at 20 feet
> 
> Thank you for sharing~May your ammo fly straight~~AKAOldmiser


Oldmiser thanks.......I am happy to be able to shoot small things or far but right now i will shot my favorite target "a soda can in close range!  "

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## CanH8r

Volp said:


> I tried for 5 days now, every single morning for almost 2 hours at 25mt. It is hard to believe how 5 mt can change everything!! The 2 first days just free shots (hundreds) and the last 3 with the camera and today after 9 attempts I had a super result! It was a personal competition but super fun in the same time!! the Fortune was in my side......I know!
> I think one shot went partial in the same hole of an other and It broker the paper to the side, you will tell me the result, but I think are 5.
> 
> Guys thanks for this forum and for the nice moments.
> 
> Take care everybody!!
> 
> Volp


Your dedication payed off! Congrats! Mighty fine shooting.


----------



## HMIB

Congratulations; great shooting!

Is that TB black you are using?

Felix


----------



## Volp

Thanks HMIB, yes it is TB black.

Volp


----------



## Volp

CanH8r said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried for 5 days now, every single morning for almost 2 hours at 25mt. It is hard to believe how 5 mt can change everything!! The 2 first days just free shots (hundreds) and the last 3 with the camera and today after 9 attempts I had a super result! It was a personal competition but super fun in the same time!! the Fortune was in my side......I know!
> I think one shot went partial in the same hole of an other and It broker the paper to the side, you will tell me the result, but I think are 5.
> 
> Guys thanks for this forum and for the nice moments.
> 
> Take care everybody!!
> 
> Volp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dedication payed off! Congrats! Mighty fine shooting.
Click to expand...

Thanks CanH8r!

Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13

Congratulation 25 # WOW !
Cheers


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Holy cow great shooting volp! I need to get back out there and try to get a 5/5!


----------



## Volp

Sharpshooter Go for it!

take care

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener

Congatulations Volp!!!!!!!! Way to go!


----------



## treefork

Nice shooting Volp. Dead on with the windage and a nice group.


----------



## CanH8r

Doc said:


> Does it have to be a paper target, or can you use the bottom of a drinks can?


Everyone I've seen used a paper target... Here's the link. Charge up that camera and get shooting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754


----------



## TSM

Right, so I got everything set up, shot for a few hours, went through 50 or so paper targets and the best I could come up with was 3/5. Decided to call it quits for the day and found out that the battery on my phone died long ago and had nothing significant recorded to show for my troubles. Paper targets, man...for some reason I just can't hit 'em. Any tips for shooting paper?


----------



## Volp

TSM said:


> Right, so I got everything set up, shot for a few hours, went through 50 or so paper targets and the best I could come up with was 3/5. Decided to call it quits for the day and found out that the battery on my phone died long ago and had nothing significant recorded to show for my troubles. Paper targets, man...for some reason I just can't hit 'em. Any tips for shooting paper?


Perhaps the paper target is harder to hit because it's not your normal target and because you had everything set up for the video, which is more stressful. Try shooting for a while at paper targets from different distances and different sized circles on the paper. You'll see that it will become the same as any other target!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tremoside

Hi Mates,

Tought it's a good idea to measure myself. Excuse me for the video, I do understand if you have problems with quality because of low lights. There's no electricity at my shooting place so collected all my potential flashlights but still relatively dark. Anyway worth a try 

10meters, 10mm steel balls, 1" straight cut TBGsingle at 10". Leon13 pouch, 90cm draw length no bony anchor point. Was 10°C at the basement so that's the reason for the beanie. The catty I used is still a work in progress frame but basically a 4" width OTT with 1, 3/8" forktips.






Not my best group, what Volp said above is particularly true with me.

Thanks for the chance,

Tremo


----------



## Charles

Looks like pretty fine shooting to me. You should get extra points for shooting a: in the cold, and b: in the dark!!!! I confess I am not certain how to score it. It looks to me like you have two at the bottom, two at the mid left, and one high right. That would be 5/5 at 10 meters. Is that the way you score it?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Charles said:


> Looks like pretty fine shooting to me. You should get extra points for shooting a: in the cold, and b: in the dark!!!! I confess I am not certain how to score it. It looks to me like you have two at the bottom, two at the mid left, and one high right. That would be 5/5 at 10 meters. Is that the way you score it?
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hi Charles!

Thank you very much for the quick response and your kindness!

I've checked again and counted five hits. As I see the bottom one is a single tear, but it ripped a larger piece. Probably when the target turned away it was angled and hit was made an angled way.

Made a snapshot:










At larger distances I will practice with a smaller ammo and make some experiments to make marks more clean.

Let me know what you think!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## stinger

Always fun to watch you shoot Volp!


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the clarification, Tremo. I think I just looked at the wrong frame when I stopped your video. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Thank you very much Charles!



Charles said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Tremo. I think I just looked at the wrong frame when I stopped your video. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Hey Tremo,

Aaron was quick today, and I see you have your badge. Congratulations.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Thanks a lot to you and Aaron!

Greetings from Hungary


----------



## Volp

Tremoside said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Tought it's a good idea to measure myself. Excuse me for the video, I do understand if you have problems with quality because of low lights. There's no electricity at my shooting place so collected all my potential flashlights but still relatively dark. Anyway worth a try
> 
> 10meters, 10mm steel balls, 1" straight cut TBGsingle at 10". Leon13 pouch, 90cm draw length no bony anchor point. Was 10°C at the basement so that's the reason for the beanie. The catty I used is still a work in progress frame but basically a 4" width OTT with 1, 3/8" forktips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my best group, what Volp said above is particularly true with me.
> 
> Thanks for the chance,
> 
> Tremo


Well done Tremoside!!!!!

Take care!

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go Tremo!!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva

Tremoside said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Tought it's a good idea to measure myself. Excuse me for the video, I do understand if you have problems with quality because of low lights. There's no electricity at my shooting place so collected all my potential flashlights but still relatively dark. Anyway worth a try
> 
> 10meters, 10mm steel balls, 1" straight cut TBGsingle at 10". Leon13 pouch, 90cm draw length no bony anchor point. Was 10°C at the basement so that's the reason for the beanie. The catty I used is still a work in progress frame but basically a 4" width OTT with 1, 3/8" forktips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my best group, what Volp said above is particularly true with me.
> 
> Thanks for the chance,
> 
> Tremo


That's not Tremo!!!!! That's *BATMAN!!!!! * Fine shooting, BATMAN!!! hehehehe


----------



## TSM

For your consideration.... I spent most of a beautiful Sunday morning trying to get this and the this is the best I could come out with. I'm shooting with my Boxer Elder shooter, 3/4"x1/2" TBG tapers on about 7" active length and 3/8" steel. I can see now that I'm going to have to rig up one of those mirror setups to get a better view of the target while shooting, but until then I've got some practicing to do.




















EDIT: on second look, my circle was a little bigger than the bottom of the can. I don't think that the one on the line would count. 3/5...for now.


----------



## CanH8r

Nice shooting Shane! Great grouping, to bad for that flyer.


----------



## TSM

Thanks man. That flyer can suck it...I'll be back.


----------



## Tremoside

TSM said:


> For your consideration.... I spent most of a beautiful Sunday morning trying to get this and the this is the best I could come out with. I'm shooting with my Boxer Elder shooter, 3/4"x1/2" TBG tapers on about 7" active length and 3/8" steel. I can see now that I'm going to have to rig up one of those mirror setups to get a better view of the target while shooting, but until then I've got some practicing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150118_130637400_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150118_130650601_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: on second look, my circle was a little bigger than the bottom of the can. I don't think that the one on the line would count. 3/5...for now.


Hi TSM,

Wish you the best on the go for the badge! Your grouping is absolutely promising so just a little more time is needed I think. Shooting on camera needs some time to get used to.

Have a nice day my friend,

Tremo


----------



## Byudzai

Holy cow, this really brings reality into the question of "how good am I?" Last week I drilled a hole in a quarter and I've been Dinging That Repeatedly From 11 Yards. So.... getting five in a tuna can no sweat, right? I was all "yeah I can NAIL that, I bet I can do it from 20 meters!"

orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... I can be completely owned by it. how about all five shots 3" to the right? how's that sound? I got FOUR OUT OF FIVE hits on a 1.5" washer, but something about that stupid circle just ruins me!

Mostly it made me realize the difference between hitting tiny targets sometimes and true consistency. I can get all cocky about hitting that quarter, but unless I can hit it reliably I got nothing to brag about.

Makes me grateful to this community for the reality-injecting challenge. I won't pat myself on the back anymore until I can reliably get 5/5 hits on that washer. Or.... you know.... something twice as big...


----------



## TSM

Byudzai said:


> Holy cow, this really brings reality into the question of "how good am I?" Last week I drilled a hole in a quarter and I've been Dinging That Repeatedly From 11 Yards. So.... getting five in a tuna can no sweat, right? I was all "yeah I can NAIL that, I bet I can do it from 20 meters!"
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... I can be completely owned by it. how about all five shots 3" to the right? how's that sound? I got FOUR OUT OF FIVE hits on a 1.5" washer, but something about that stupid circle just ruins me!
> 
> Mostly it made me realize the difference between hitting tiny targets sometimes and true consistency. I can get all cocky about hitting that quarter, but unless I can hit it reliably I got nothing to brag about.
> 
> Makes me grateful to this community for the reality-injecting challenge. I won't pat myself on the back anymore until I can reliably get 5/5 hits on that washer. Or.... you know.... something twice as big...


All the feels, bro. I can hit cans all day long from 20'-50', I can shoot Hickory nuts out of the tree pretty consistently, but a circle on a piece of paper just gets in my head somehow. It's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Byudzai

I assume it's the "aim small miss small" thing -- I can tell myself to aim for the center of the circle all day long, but unless there's a vulnerable ring of metal hanging there that will reward me with a "klank!" I just can't focus mah brain.

I actually drew a dot instead of a circle, and lined up five shots in a tidy group 3" to the right. ARGH!!


----------



## Charles

TSM said:


> For your consideration.... I spent most of a beautiful Sunday morning trying to get this and the this is the best I could come out with. I'm shooting with my Boxer Elder shooter, 3/4"x1/2" TBG tapers on about 7" active length and 3/8" steel. I can see now that I'm going to have to rig up one of those mirror setups to get a better view of the target while shooting, but until then I've got some practicing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150118_130637400_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150118_130650601_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: on second look, my circle was a little bigger than the bottom of the can. I don't think that the one on the line would count. 3/5...for now.


Hey TSM,

That was a very good effort. I really appreciate your honesty about the size of the circle. Since you said your circle was a little large, I will not count that one just outside. But I will happily give you a 3/5.

Good idea to get a cheap mirror for your next attempt. If you are going to set the camera up behind you as in this video, then you need to show a close up of the target before you begin, just to verify that it is a fresh target. Then back away to your camera position, keeping the target in view the whole time. I repeat ... it is not that I do not trust YOU, but we do not want to encourage those who would be less than honest.

Looking forward to seeing you up your score!

Sorry I was not on this faster ... been busy with the Altoids thread.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Byudzai

you'd think this guy:










with all those hits from 11 yards, could TOOOOOTALLY wreck a 3.5" circle 5 times in a row.










I did finally get 5 hits on this leather circle, cut from the size of a tuna can. Really had to focus on clean pouch release so keep my fliers from going right. I think I can do this.......


----------



## Charles

Byudzai said:


> you'd think this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all those hits from 11 yards, could TOOOOOTALLY wreck a 3.5" circle 5 times in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did finally get 5 hits on this leather circle, cut from the size of a tuna can. Really had to focus on clean pouch release so keep my fliers from going right. I think I can do this.......


You keep referring to "tuna can". Please carefully read the requirements on the first page. For 10 meters, the size of the target is the small circle at the top of a soda can ... I believe it is 2 1/8 inches = 5.4 cm in diameter. The "tuna can" target is for much longer distances ... 20 and 25 meters.

Cheers .... Charles

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=244754

The "tuna can" measurement is 8 cm = 3.14 inches.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=247539


----------



## Byudzai

> Object: 5 shots in a soda can size ring
> EDIT: 20m or more use a 5oz tuna fish can sized ring


OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......... misread this from the opening page. Well.... even better then 

okay haven't proven it yet but I DID make this look like a scary Halloween face


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hey Guys,

Finally took the time to try and get it on camera. Here is my effort for the 10M Card Cut using the Shuttlecraft. 




Tom


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Nice job man!


----------



## GrayWolf

Excellent shooting! Cool set up as well.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip

Great!


----------



## Volp

Very nice shooting, and with a starship extra power!!

Where were you shooting??  "job"

Take care

Volp


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Volp said:


> Very nice shooting, and with a starship extra power!!
> 
> Where were you shooting??  "job"
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


Thanks Volp. Yes I manage a warehouse and came in after hours.  Very lucky to have access to a large indoor range.

Cheers.


----------



## Charles

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Hey Guys,
> Finally took the time to try and get it on camera. Here is my effort for the 10M Card Cut using the Shuttlecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


The poor old queen was sure quivering!

I will put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go SamuraiSamoht!


----------



## Wingshooter

Excellent shooting Tom.


----------



## leon13

Really cool congrats 
Cheers


----------



## treefork

Congratulations Tom


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Thanks very much guys! Next on the list is the 5 shot 10M qualifier.


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats card slicer samurai! Nice shooting.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

SmilingFury said:


> Congrats card slicer samurai! Nice shooting.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Nobodo

Excellent shooting, Tom, and a great indoor range! That queen would have fared better as one of Henry VIII's wives!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hey Guys,

Me again! I am hoping that this video submission will qualify for the 5 shot 10M badge but I will leave that up to the judges.  Gotta say though, this felt pretty good! I'm loving the 12-50 Shuttlecraft.






Tom


----------



## Beanflip

Great! Nice tight group.


----------



## Nobodo

Great job, Tom, and all 5 on the same diagonal!


----------



## stinger

Well done. Bet you do great at the fair with that annoying red dot and the tommy gun. You just cut the dot OUT! Congratulations!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Thanks guys! Wish I could say all of my shooting always stayed inside that nice little circle but I'm pretty stoked that I was able to at least get this attempt on camera.  I might need to start practicing at a greater distance now!

Tom


----------



## Charles

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Hey Guys,
> Me again! I am hoping that this video submission will qualify for the 5 shot 10M badge but I will leave that up to the judges.  Gotta say though, this felt pretty good! I'm loving the 12-50 Shuttlecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Gee whiz!!! That sure was brilliant shooting! But I am not sure we want to allow that funky slingshot you were using .... JUST KIDDING!!!! I am delighted to put in for your 5/5 badge. Very well done indeed. And another toast to the Shuttle Craft.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Charles said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Me again! I am hoping that this video submission will qualify for the 5 shot 10M badge but I will leave that up to the judges.  Gotta say though, this felt pretty good! I'm loving the 12-50 Shuttlecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz!!! That sure was brilliant shooting! But I am not sure we want to allow that funky slingshot you were using .... JUST KIDDING!!!! I am delighted to put in for your 5/5 badge. Very well done indeed. And another toast to the Shuttle Craft.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Charles! 

Tom


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats samurai!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Great job man!


----------



## Beanflip

I got it.


----------



## Wingshooter

That is some impressive shooting my friend.


----------



## Charles

Bean, you old rascal!!! That was some dern fine shooting! Congratulations. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nobodo

Excellent shooting beanman! Soon you'll be going for the illusive 30m!


----------



## stinger

Excellent shooting! That's a long way! Well done man.


----------



## Aras

Here's my attempt at 10 m target shooting. I'll do some more entries and see if I can get to 5/5


----------



## CanH8r

Awesome Tom! Get on that 10 meter badge.


----------



## Nobodo

Great shooting, Aras, and you live in a beautiful area too!


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, Aras! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## 8thsinner

I like the idea of doing this so during this summer I am going to aim to include vids suitable for this in my training. Hope to get some stars by winter.

Love the concept of this being a global recognition system without directly interacting with each other.


----------



## Aras

Hey Charles, I wanted to ask if I cut the card with my fifth shot and catch it on tape does it still count? Or does it have to be the first shot that is successful?


----------



## Aras

Sorry for the audio, my brother took the camera with him to USA so I have to use my phone


----------



## Charles

Aras said:


> Hey Charles, I wanted to ask if I cut the card with my fifth shot and catch it on tape does it still count? Or does it have to be the first shot that is successful?


As far as the badge is concerned, you can take as many shots as you like. BUT, your video must clearly show that the card remains undamaged by any previous shots. So, for example, if you get a partial cut with one shot, you cannot keep shooting at that card with subsequent shots. As long as the card remains undamaged, you can shoot at it as many times as you like until you get that cutting shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aras

Charles said:


> Aras said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, I wanted to ask if I cut the card with my fifth shot and catch it on tape does it still count? Or does it have to be the first shot that is successful?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the badge is concerned, you can take as many shots as you like. BUT, your video must clearly show that the card remains undamaged by any previous shots. So, for example, if you get a partial cut with one shot, you cannot keep shooting at that card with subsequent shots. As long as the card remains undamaged, you can shoot at it as many times as you like until you get that cutting shot.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks, I already posted the video, check it out!


----------



## Charles

Aras said:


> Sorry for the audio, my brother took the camera with him to USA so I have to use my phone


Aras, that was a lovely shot. I will put in for your badge. Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nobodo

Excellent card cut, Aras! Great use of a sawhorse for a base too; I hadn't thought to use one before.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

10 meters, 3/8th steel, fugetaboutit with flat bands.


----------



## Beanflip

Aras said:


> Sorry for the audio, my brother took the camera with him to USA so I have to use my phone


Nice! A clean cut.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> 10 meters, 3/8th steel, fugetaboutit with flat bands.


Nice Shooting!!


----------



## Nobodo

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> 10 meters, 3/8th steel, fugetaboutit with flat bands.
> 
> ...video...


Excellent shooting, ysyeo!

but.....

"Puncha yo buns" ???


----------



## CanH8r

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> 10 meters, 3/8th steel, fugetaboutit with flat bands.


Fine shooting Matt. Congrats bro.


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> 10 meters, 3/8th steel, fugetaboutit with flat bands.


Extremely nice shooting!!! I will put in for your 5/5 badge at 10 meters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT

Card cut from 10 meters 






Cheers guys!


----------



## Charles

Good shooting, SSPT ... Way to keep after it. Congratulations! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Heres my video of My attempt at a 20 mtr badge couple right on the line so if it doesn't qualify I'll have another go.






Cheers


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> Heres my video of My attempt at a 20 mtr badge couple right on the line so if it doesn't qualify I'll have another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


OH, NOOOO!!!!! CB, you did it again ... Guess I will have to nag the powers on high to give you another badge. Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Charles, well we gotta keep ya on ya toes


----------



## gonene1

I think i am quite close to attempting for 10m

With luck i might just get three inside .

I wanted to ask if this was my target (in the photo) would the upper hit be counted in or out ?

it clearly did not hit inside , but the line did get torn.

If it is considered in then i think I'll start video taping all of my target shootings to be within the guidelines for getting the badge.

Thanks.


----------



## Underachiever

Beanflip said:


> Success! 5stars @ 10 meters


Oh my goodness, I´m Lightyears away from such an impressive success. Take my hat off to you mate :bowdown:

All the best,

Luke


----------



## Beanflip

You can do it Luke!


----------



## Charles

gonene1 said:


> I think i am quite close to attempting for 10m
> 
> With luck i might just get three inside .
> 
> I wanted to ask if this was my target (in the photo) would the upper hit be counted in or out ?
> 
> it clearly did not hit inside , but the line did get torn.
> 
> If it is considered in then i think I'll start video taping all of my target shootings to be within the guidelines for getting the badge.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you will find that if you actually lay a piece of your ammo on that spot that the ball actually does touch the line. I would count that one.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wickerman

Hi SSF thought i would give the 10m qualification badge a try today,So I drew up few targets (54mm circle) and here is the best i could manage

Got to say i feel pretty good with what looks like 4 out of 5 and not that far away from 5 out of 5

Please forgive my poor camera work trying to learn how to use this go pro

Cheers Sandy.






Hope The Video Uploads have never uploaded a video before.


----------



## calinb

Shot number 4 was the flier at 11 o'clock, which ruined my nice group between 6:30 and 7:30. I'll have a 10 meter 5/5 video for submission shortly, I'm sure, but I would like to at least "get on the board." 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9lpbwkyBVRnMkFUVGpuTV9BSm8/view?usp=sharing

or the lower quality version on YouTube (YouTube recompresses the vid yet again!):






I'll work on improving my video quality for the next one. It's clear that I need to make some kind of mount for the mirror on my catchbox to move the mirror closer to the target and maybe increase the camera's mp4 bitrate for higher fidelity.


----------



## calinb

I just watched my YouTube video above again and my target hits sure are hard to see, particularly with YouTube's additional compression and processing. So, for what it's worth, here's what to look for:

Shots 1-3 went into the same hole, You can see the splash in the outer black ring at 6:30 for shot #1 but #2 is not discernible--well maybe a little in the downloadable video. The splash from shot #3 opens up the outer black ring a bit more.

Shot number 4 is the flier.

Shot number 5 is almost in the same hole as 1-3 (at the 7:30 position) with a splash in the 2nd ring and the outer ring opens up a bit more again.

Grade is as you see fit. I'll have another one coming soon with 5/5, but I have to figure out how to improve the fidelity of my video first. Also, these 1/2 steel balls sure aren't wad cutters! Maybe I'll try some 38 cal. handgun wadcutters in fact. From what Chuck says, they should fly straight.


----------



## gonene1

i just uploaded a video that i think, qualifies me for 4 stars at 10m

Please have a look and let me know.

if it does not show just wait for 10 min untill it is converted by youtube

Thanks


----------



## Charles

wickerman said:


> Hi SSF thought i would give the 10m qualification badge a try today,So I drew up few targets (54mm circle) and here is the best i could manage
> 
> Got to say i feel pretty good with what looks like 4 out of 5 and not that far away from 5 out of 5
> 
> Please forgive my poor camera work trying to learn how to use this go pro
> 
> Cheers Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope The Video Uploads have never uploaded a video before.


Hey there, Wickerman .... That was a fine bit of shooting. I will put in for your badge for 4/5 at 10 meters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

gonene1 said:


> i just uploaded a video that i think, qualifies me for 4 stars at 10m
> 
> Please have a look and let me know.
> 
> if it does not show just wait for 10 min untill it is converted by youtube
> 
> Thanks


Hello Gonene1,

Well that sure looks like 4/5 to me ... Those two shots were on the line, clearly cutting the line, so they count. Congratulations ... I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

calinb said:


> I just watched my YouTube video above again and my target hits sure are hard to see, particularly with YouTube's additional compression and processing. So, for what it's worth, here's what to look for:
> 
> Shots 1-3 went into the same hole, You can see the splash in the outer black ring at 6:30 for shot #1 but #2 is not discernible--well maybe a little in the downloadable video. The splash from shot #3 opens up the outer black ring a bit more.
> 
> Shot number 4 is the flier.
> 
> Shot number 5 is almost in the same hole as 1-3 (at the 7:30 position) with a splash in the 2nd ring and the outer ring opens up a bit more again.
> 
> Grade is as you see fit. I'll have another one coming soon with 5/5, but I have to figure out how to improve the fidelity of my video first. Also, these 1/2 steel balls sure aren't wad cutters! Maybe I'll try some 38 cal. handgun wadcutters in fact. From what Chuck says, they should fly straight.


Calinb, that was a good effort. But I am sorry to say that I just cannot see those shots. Please note that I am NOT accusing you of being dishonest. But if I accept a questionable video from one person, I will have to accept every questionable video that is submitted. You have indicated that you are going to give it another try, so I will wait for your next attempt before awarding a badge.

As a strong suggestion, please put your target paper directly onto a cardboard backing. That way the holes will be more easily discernible. Just keep at it, and I am sure you will qualify.

Cheers .... Charles

EDIT: I looked at the video several more times on full screen. I believe I can see three shots hitting the paper in the circle. So I will put in for your 3/5 badge. I just cannot justify 4/5. But I do urge you to try again, and please back your target paper with some cardboard to make scoring less of a problem.


----------



## calinb

No problem, Charles. I have the shooting part figured out but need to figure out the video part of the challenge and submit a higher video quality 5/5 video anyway. The cardboard should help and shooting right after my morning coffee will also just about guarantee that none of the shots go into the same hole! 

Oh...and thanks for taking the extra time to look hard to "get me on the board!" (I just saw your revision.) I agree that the 2nd shot is not really visible.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for understanding, Canlib. I am looking forward to your next attempt.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## gonene1

Charles said:


> gonene1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just uploaded a video that i think, qualifies me for 4 stars at 10m
> 
> Please have a look and let me know.
> 
> if it does not show just wait for 10 min untill it is converted by youtube
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gonene1,
> 
> Well that sure looks like 4/5 to me ... Those two shots were on the line, clearly cutting the line, so they count. Congratulations ... I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

hehe thanks Charles

I guess what it takes is about 4000 shots to get to 4 stars at 10 meters.

just look at my finger how grooved and Scarred it got , intensified by some ink stain that i could not wash out. (I am a painter\drawing teacher)


----------



## Charles

gonene1 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonene1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just uploaded a video that i think, qualifies me for 4 stars at 10m
> 
> Please have a look and let me know.
> 
> if it does not show just wait for 10 min untill it is converted by youtube
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Gonene1,
> 
> Well that sure looks like 4/5 to me ... Those two shots were on the line, clearly cutting the line, so they count. Congratulations ... I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe thanks Charles
> 
> I guess what it takes is about 4000 shots to get to 4 stars at 10 meters.
> 
> just look at my finger how grooved and Scarred it got , intensified by some ink stain that i could not wash out. (I am a painter\drawing teacher)
Click to expand...

We have all been through that! Various estimates suggest that it takes 10,000 hours of practice to become really good at something. With slingshots, I would guess it takes at least 10,000 SHOTS to become good at it. Just keep at it ... you can get 5/5!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## calinb

Charles said:


> Thanks for understanding, Canlib. I am looking forward to your next attempt.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Of course, Charles! 5/5 was my goal and 5/5 will be my next video submission. I tried cardboard (hanging freely with a steel weight taped on the bottom edge), and it helps except when the shots go into the same hole. I moved the mirror closer to the target which enabled me to zoom-in on the target. Changing my video camera to HD mode at the highest bit rate setting makes all shots easy to see, but the weather is in the high 90s today and my video camera overheats quickly in HD mode and shuts down. It doesn't do this in SD mode and the battery charge lasts far longer in SD so obviously the CPU is working hard to compress the HD mp4 in realtime. Thus my next submission will be when I find some cooler weather to attempt to record 5/5!

I'll keep practicing, regardless of the heat, because I've noticed that this skill is perishable (like most skills, I guess) and it goes stale very quickly! In the meantime, I added the 3/5 banner to my signature (thanks again for your careful study of my crappy video) and I guess the 3 star icon will appear automagically below my atvatar.


----------



## Charles

Yep ... the Big Cheese has to actually put those badges up with your avatar. He will get to it eventually.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gonene1

calinb dont compress the video .
Sand it raw and let youtube do the work.
i sent a 1gb video file.


----------



## calinb

Thanks gonene1. I don't have that option. Actually few cameras do, because of the extreme memory requirement. Even YUV color space (which is a sort of compression in and of itself) uses tons of space. If your video was 1gb, it was still compressed in some manner, regardless of what the manual or manufacturer may say. RGB is totally insane, even at today's memory prices. My camera only does an AVC mpeg 4 profile at several different resolutions, frame rates, and bit rates. It's certainly not the best for quality but my HD 1280x720x30 fps video will be much better than the last one..

When I was kid in grad school many years ago, I worked on "fixing" the Hubble telescope images in the UC Davis digital image processing lab and I'm still fairly up to date with the engineering in consumer video cameras.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

10 Metre Matchlight


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting! And that looks like a pretty serious garden ....

I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Suffolkslingshots

Thank you very much Charles...and yes I have just moved house and have a great garden!


----------



## wickerman

Hey SSF am back with another badge qualification video, After getting 4/5 a few days ago i've been itching to get back at it.

Having managed to get most of the afternoon to myself i was ready to go.

My only real concern with the video is i dropped the darn target when i was taking of the pegs,Hope you dont think i was trying to do a sneaky switch or something.

I will of course accept whatever judgement you see fit and i hope you enjoy the video

Cheers Sandy.


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting ... I will put in for you 5/5 badge at 10 meters.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wickerman

Thanks charles and thanks to all the other members on the forum,I could never have gotten 5/5 without all the knowledge and expertise you have poured into this forum and for that i am truly gratefull.

All the best Sandy


----------



## calinb

I have another 10 meter entry for you to grade, Charles. 5/5 good shots, but I understand that you have to grade 'em like you see 'em (and what you cannot see you cannot grade)! I taped cardboard to the back of the heavy brown paper (reduce, reuse, recycle of old shotgun patterning heavy paper targets >> painting drop cloths >> SS target backing ) but the holes (50 cal.) are still not always utterly obvious. This time my shots landed on approximately the 1 o'clock line, from just outside the inner black bull delineating marks to bisecting the outer ring.

I ran my video camera in its highest quality HD mode and at least it's better than last time. However, given that it remains less than stellar in quality still, I uploaded the mp4 video to an old out of date webpage of mine and I'm sure you will be able to see a lot more, sans YouTube recompression and processing, if you download it (and keep or delete as you please, after judging it):
http://home.comcast.net/~calinb/images/10m_5-5_entry.mp4

Alternatively, here's the YouTube link:





Closing on a personal note, here's my old home page (just post-9/11, which ended my airline career and put 11,000 pilots on the street), where I uploaded my 10 meter video link:
http://home.comcast.net/~calinb/

The dog (Riley) died about six year ago. He was a lab/Newf mix and a lifelong favorite dog of both my wife and mine.

Thanks!


----------



## gonene1

very very very nice cal.

I'll attempt 5/5 as well , soon, but first I'd like to make my first homemade slingshot .

I Got rasps and files and a jigsaw , and a template for a HTS mod for tube fork tip.

When i finish it I'll start practicing once more on targets, now i just do some plinking around for fun.

Best thing will be to do the 5/5 from my homemade slingshot.


----------



## calinb

Thanks, gonene1!

In watching my video again, I still have some problems. Hopefully Charles will be able to discern the location of my five shots anyway. Even though I have cardboard behind the target and heavy paper, there is still a lot of paper tearing. Shooting directly on cardboard works the best, making quite nice and well-defined holes, but then I don't have the convenience of printed targets. Also, the camera is not precisely focused on the target during my shooting. It is focused on the middle of the heavy paper sheet. I need to lock the focus on the target.

I also see that I did not pause long on the target itself, when comparing the target size to the soda can rim, but pausing the video around 2 min: 06 sec reveals this frame:









Unfortunately there are a lot of tears. In single stepping the video though all five shots, I see that they all fell pretty much where I called them; they either touch the bull or lie within about the 12:30 to 1:30 o'clock zone from the bull.

I hope this helps but I'll try to continue to improve the clarity of my entry videos in the future.


----------



## Charles

calinb said:


> Thanks, gonene1!
> 
> In watching my video again, I still have some problems. Hopefully Charles will be able to discern the location of my five shots anyway. Even though I have cardboard behind the target and heavy paper, there is still a lot of paper tearing. Shooting directly on cardboard works the best, making quite nice and well-defined holes, but then I don't have the convenience of printed targets. Also, the camera is not precisely focused on the target during my shooting. It is focused on the middle of the heavy paper sheet. I need to lock the focus on the target.
> 
> I also see that I did not pause long on the target itself, when comparing the target size to the soda can rim, but pausing the video around 2 min: 06 sec reveals this frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10m_5-5_entry.jpg
> 
> Unfortunately there are a lot of tears. In single stepping the video though all five shots, I see that they all fell pretty much where I called them; they either touch the bull or lie within about the 12:30 to 1:30 o'clock zone from the bull.
> 
> I hope this helps but I'll try to continue to improve the clarity of my entry videos in the future.


Hey there, Calinb ... That sure looks like 5/5 to me! Congratulations !!! I will put in for your badge.

Way to keep at it ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## calinb

Charles said:


> Hey there, Calinb ... That sure looks like 5/5 to me! Congratulations !!! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Way to keep at it ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks, Charles!

I'll definitely keep at it and both my shooting and videos will continue to improve, I promise! I'll have more room to shoot the longer range competitions once I get our city house on the market and my family and I get back to our country home in N. Washington state. In the meantime, I might be able to find time between packing boxes (with far too much household junk we left in the city) to shoot some cards, strings, or matches. I haven't tried any of that fun stuff yet.


----------



## Charles

calinb said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Calinb ... That sure looks like 5/5 to me! Congratulations !!! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Way to keep at it ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Charles!
> 
> I'll definitely keep at it and both my shooting and videos will continue to improve, I promise! I'll have more room to shoot the longer range competitions once I get our city house on the market and my family and I get back to our country home in N. Washington state. In the meantime, I might be able to find time between packing boxes (with far too much household junk we left in the city) to shoot some cards, strings, or matches. I haven't tried any of that fun stuff yet.
Click to expand...

I am looking forward to seeing your progress!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Hi Charles, Hi Mates,

Made a couple 20m shots a while ago. I thought I have more time during summer, but it seems to me my outdoor shooting will be limited in the next months. So decided to upload it for a 4/5 at 20meters. Both video is 4/5 (as I see). Mixed up the thumbnails (U2B made a joke with me) but works anyway.

It's not perfect but with OTT it's not that bad and I'm satisfied for now.

Let me know your thoughts!

First attempt






Second attempt






Thanks for your time and wish a fine weekend!

Bests,

Mark


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting, Tremoside! And nice to hear those doves in the background ... I will put in for your badge 4/5 at 20 meters.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## calinb

Tremoside said:


> So decided to upload it for a 4/5 at 20meters. Both video is 4/5 (as I see). Mixed up the thumbnails (U2B made a joke with me) but works anyway.
> 
> It's not perfect but with OTT it's not that bad and I'm satisfied for now.


Yes--very nice shooting, Mark. It's interesting how the tuna tan target has almost exactly twice the surface area of the soda pop can target yet, at twice the distance, it sure seems more difficult to hit than the 10 meter target! 

I used looped bands with The Torque and found that I shot it about the same accuracy as I get shooting my Predator Pro SideShooter or my very similar 3D printed Boy Scouts. (I just recently banded The Torque up with TBG but still need to try it out on the 10 m target.) I could have used The Torque with tubes or any of those SSs for my 4/[email protected] qualification and been successful. I tuned their bands / band lengths so they all shoot to the same point of impact using my ammo, sight picture, and anchor point. I used my Milbro HTS Small for my 5/[email protected], mostly because was my newest SS acquisition and it shoots great too.

Did you shoot TTF for your 10 meter video? Based on your comment, I get the impression that you usually shoot better with TTF.

Again, congrats on your latest achievement!


----------



## Tremoside

Charles said:


> Nice shooting, Tremoside! And nice to hear those doves in the background ... I will put in for your badge 4/5 at 20 meters.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you very much Charles! Yes, we have a strong tradition of doves countryside.

Have a nice weekend!

Tremo


----------



## Tremoside

calinb said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> 
> So decided to upload it for a 4/5 at 20meters. Both video is 4/5 (as I see). Mixed up the thumbnails (U2B made a joke with me) but works anyway.
> 
> It's not perfect but with OTT it's not that bad and I'm satisfied for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes--very nice shooting, Mark. It's interesting how the tuna tan target has almost exactly twice the surface area of the soda pop can target yet, at twice the distance, it sure seems more difficult to hit than the 10 meter target!
> 
> I used looped bands with The Torque and found that I shot it about the same accuracy as I get shooting my Predator Pro SideShooter or my very similar 3D printed Boy Scouts. (I just recently banded The Torque up with TBG but still need to try it out on the 10 m target.) I could have used The Torque with tubes or any of those SSs for my 4/[email protected] qualification and been successful. I tuned their bands / band lengths so they all shoot to the same point of impact using my ammo, sight picture, and anchor point. I used my Milbro HTS Small for my 5/[email protected], mostly because was my newest SS acquisition and it shoots great too.
> 
> Did you shoot TTF for your 10 meter video? Based on your comment, I get the impression that you usually shoot better with TTF.
> 
> Again, congrats on your latest achievement!
Click to expand...

Hey Cal,

Yes, 20m is different to shoot. Lot of walk if you spend a hole day shooting that range 

I do not tune bands for specific distance. Since I change my anchor point time to time. Not practical or effective for target shooting but I like it this way. Don't ask me the reason . But it's useful when you have one slingshot and various distances or angles for shooting.

Shoot TTF also, but mostly for testing. 10m was also OTT with the same band setup.

All in all thanks for your thughts! Always enjoy a disussion with you.

Tremo


----------



## Volp

Tremoside said:


> Hi Charles, Hi Mates,
> 
> Made a couple 20m shots a while ago. I thought I have more time during summer, but it seems to me my outdoor shooting will be limited in the next months. So decided to upload it for a 4/5 at 20meters. Both video is 4/5 (as I see). Mixed up the thumbnails (U2B made a joke with me) but works anyway.
> 
> It's not perfect but with OTT it's not that bad and I'm satisfied for now.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> First attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time and wish a fine weekend!
> 
> Bests,
> 
> Mark


Great shooting Tremoside! I loved to see your face when the paper moved 

Next time I am sure without moving papers It will be 5/5!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tremoside

*Thank you Charles & Aaron for the badge!*



Volp said:


> Great shooting Tremoside! I loved to see your face when the paper moved
> 
> Next time I am sure without moving papers It will be 5/5!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Volp


Thanks Volp!

I have to consider using lighter bands and smaller ammo next time. It was 10mm steel with TBG 30mm to 25mm as I remember. Maybe switching to TTF. Till that practice practice practice .

:wave:

Tremo


----------



## derandy

Hi Guys. I want to show you my first try to get some stars????



The last one was close....next time 
Cheers


----------



## calinb

Wow, derandy! Floating "anchor" on your first qualification attempt too! It should be a simple matter for you to just keep extending that hand toward full butterfly and obtain both accuracy AND power from your shots. I envy the guys who can do that. (I'm still working on it.)

I'm not the judge here, but I don't remember seeing you compare your target circle against a soda pop can or a measure. It looks about the right size, if the paper is standard letter size, but one shot of the four was somewhat close and another one was darn close. There's no doubt in my mind that you are at least a 4/5 @ 10 shooter, however. Great shooting!



derandy said:


> Hi Guys. I want to show you my first try to get some stars
> 
> 
> 
> The last one was close....next time
> Cheers


----------



## derandy

Thanks calinb. I 'm shooting full butterfly to. But not with constant accuracy. 
And you right. I forgot my can to show that the ring is cansize. But i kerp thr target. Would a picture of the can and target help ?
Or have to make the hole vid new?


----------



## calinb

Charles will let you know if that'll work for him. I'm not the judge.

My accuracy degrades whenever some point on my hand (usually thumb) can no longer touch some point on my head--even under or slightly behind my ear lobe works. I'm getting better with partial butterfly, but still have long ways to go. That's why I was impressed with your first submission!



derandy said:


> Thanks calinb. I 'm shooting full butterfly to. But not with constant accuracy.
> And you right. I forgot my can to show that the ring is cansize. But i kerp thr target. Would a picture of the can and target help ?
> Or have to make the hole vid new?


----------



## Charles

derandy said:


> Hi Guys. I want to show you my first try to get some stars
> 
> 
> 
> The last one was close....next time
> Cheers


Hello Derandy,

Sorry to take a while to get back to you, but I was out camping.

I have reviewed your video, and that is some fine shooting. You definitely have a 4/5 there, and your distance measurement seems fine. However, I am going to have to ask you to do it over. The problem is that you did not verify the size of your target. You must actually hold a soda can up to the target, or alternatively use a ruler to verify the diameter of the target. And all that must be done with no editing. In fact except for the target size verification, the video was well done, clearly showing you shooting and the target, and as I said, your distance verification was fine.

Please understand ... I am NOT accusing you of cheating. However, if I let one questionable video go by, I will find it hard to reject any questionable video that is submitted. You seem to be a fine shot. So please do your shoot again. Remember ... verify the distance and verify the size of the target as well.

By the way, I noted the bank of solar panels on the roof of the building in the background. What sort of battery bank are they charging, and what is the system being used to power?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## derandy

Oh okay. That was what i thought. I try to get 5/5 anyway
The solar panels are from ouer neighbour. So i dont know anything about it. Sorry.


----------



## Tremoside

Derandy - You will make it for sure! It was nice to see you in action and I'm sure we will enjoy your upcoming video just as we did this time.

Have fun


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my entry for a card cutting badge. Hope all my ducks are in a row.


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is my entry for a card cutting badge. Hope all my ducks are in a row.


Nice shooting! That looked pretty good to me. I will put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## derandy

Nice shooting YSYEO. Here is my 2nd try to get some stars. I count 4


----------



## calinb

derandy said:


> Nice shooting YSYEO. Here is my 2nd try to get some stars. I count 4


The link is broken for me. I get

"An error occurred during validation.

and

"This video does not exist.
Sorry about that."

Can you please check it and check its permissions (at least shared for those who have the link).


----------



## derandy

Sorry for that. Try this. Hope it works.


----------



## calinb

derandy said:


> Sorry for that. Try this. Hope it works.


That worked and nice shooting!


----------



## kupis

Good shooting @derandy!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

derandy said:


> Sorry for that. Try this. Hope it works.


Sorry to be so long getting back to you ... I just got back from a trip.

That looks like fine shooting to me. I will put it for your badge 4/5 at 10 meters.

Way to keep at it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

If someone hit the gambler before they got the card cut and the match light would they get credit for all three?


----------



## Beanflip

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> If someone hit the gambler before they got the card cut and the match light would they get credit for all three?


That would make sense to me. Are you going for it?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Well, I wish I would have thought of that before I spent the time to get a card cutting badge!! I think I'll prob try it.


----------



## Beanflip

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Well, I wish I would have thought of that before I spent the time to get a card cutting badge!! I think I'll prob try it.


I don't make the rules.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

It won't matter in the end as I want all three badges.


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> If someone hit the gambler before they got the card cut and the match light would they get credit for all three?


Nahhhh ... we would just ban them ..... :neener:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## derandy

Woho..i got 4...Thanks Charles...now i will go out to hunt more stars...and may be some cartds?
Thanks Calinb. Thanks kubis.


----------



## pult421

This still goin on?


----------



## Charles

pult421 said:


> This still goin on?


You bet!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## calinb

Charles said:


> This still goin on?
> 
> You bet!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I sure hope so!!! I still have 20 and 25 meter badges to bag :battle: :target: (been too busy designing and 3D printing SSs lately) but I need to finish my family move to our new place with much larger backyard (and range). I want to attempt to qualify for some of the "trick" shooting badges too!


----------



## Byudzai

Hi guys. Here's my 4/5 video. Thanks!


----------



## calinb

Nice shootin' Alex! Did the wine help? :drinkup:


----------



## Charles

Good shooting! I will count that as 4/5 and put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Nice shooting Alex!!!


----------



## Revs

I need to get practicing and find my long tape measure again.


----------



## Tremoside

Revs said:


> I need to get practicing and find my long tape measure again.


It's always fun to test these skills  do not hesitate, I'm sure you will enjoy!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

This is my try for the 10m badge:






Perhaps there are 5 stars. For help your judgement I also post the pic of the target.
Cheers


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> This is my try for the 10m badge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are 5 stars. For help your judgement I also post the pic of the target.
> Cheers


I cannot view the video ... it is marked "private". You need to go on to Youtube and change it to "public".

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Charles said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my try for the 10m badge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are 5 stars. For help your judgement I also post the pic of the target.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot view the video ... it is marked "private". You need to go on to Youtube and change it to "public".
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Sorry...I've done, try now


----------



## Volp

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my try for the 10m badge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are 5 stars. For help your judgement I also post the pic of the target.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot view the video ... it is marked "private". You need to go on to Youtube and change it to "public".
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...I've done, try now
Click to expand...

Great shooting socio!! and in the end someone was calling 

Bravo!!


----------



## slingshotnew

Bravo!!!!!! Eccezionale progresso in pochissimo tempo!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thanks my friends
Yes, somebody called me and I was afraid of cut the video so I didn't recieve the call


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> This is my try for the 10m badge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are 5 stars. For help your judgement I also post the pic of the target.
> Cheers


I can see the video just fine now. That sure looks like 5/5 to me. Congratulations!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## grappo73

Great shooting session man!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well guys and gals I took a stab at a improvement to get 5 stars on my 10M target slinging and did it.!!






Then after viewing the vid I noticed I didn't Show my can to the size of the target I hope this can be forgiven as I have shown my skills in the past and do not BS my scores. I also took a 2nd vid showing the target and a can together I know that breaks the rules but I hope this can be looked past as it is my first video back in a while and was excited, and would like to move onto 20M to improve my score.






Please forgive me. I will await Charles to view and see if it counts.

Thanks everyone

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

All right Matt. The video was fine as far as the distance and the shooting was concerned. As you noted, the only hiccup was the verification of the target size. It is obvious to me, and should be to anyone who watched the two videos, that the target you measured in the second video is the same target from the first video. So, I am willing to count this one as a 5/5 at 10 meters. Congratulations!

By the way, you seem to have lost some weight since I saw you last, and I like the beard.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> All right Matt. The video was fine as far as the distance and the shooting was concerned. As you noted, the only hiccup was the verification of the target size. It is obvious to me, and should be to anyone who watched the two videos, that the target you measured in the second video is the same target from the first video. So, I am willing to count this one as a 5/5 at 10 meters. Congratulations!
> 
> By the way, you seem to have lost some weight since I saw you last, and I like the beard.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thank you kindly my freind. I have lost 40 pounds(went from 195 to like 155), and decided to change my look a little. Bushcraft has me hiking miles a week and taking Goliath out for a walk for over 30 + mins a day I usually walk at least 10+ K a day. I wanna start lifting some weights now and get ready to take a stab at some power slinging this summer(but I am a small guy compared to Tobias and Jorg) but will give it my best. For future posts for the comps I will make sure to leave my excitement until the end and make sure I cover all bases 100%.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork

BC-Slinger said:


> Well guys and gals I took a stab at a improvement to get 5 stars on my 10M target slinging and did it.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after viewing the vid I noticed I didn't Show my can to the size of the target I hope this can be forgiven as I have shown my skills in the past and do not BS my scores. I also took a 2nd vid showing the target and a can together I know that breaks the rules but I hope this can be looked past as it is my first video back in a while and was excited, and would like to move onto 20M to improve my score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me. I will await Charles to view and see if it counts.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


Alright Matt ! Now that's the way to return to the forum . Tight group and got those shots off quick .


----------



## BC-Slinger

treefork said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys and gals I took a stab at a improvement to get 5 stars on my 10M target slinging and did it.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after viewing the vid I noticed I didn't Show my can to the size of the target I hope this can be forgiven as I have shown my skills in the past and do not BS my scores. I also took a 2nd vid showing the target and a can together I know that breaks the rules but I hope this can be looked past as it is my first video back in a while and was excited, and would like to move onto 20M to improve my score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me. I will await Charles to view and see if it counts.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Matt ! Now that's the way to return to the forum . Tight group and got those shots off quick .
Click to expand...

Thank you Tf. Having positive feedback from a master slinger like you. makes me keep getting out there to get better.

Means a lot my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Very nice shooting Matt!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice shooting Matt!!!


Thank you my freind next in line is some 20 M slinging. I think I will have to beef my current band set up as it is very light for 10 M slinging.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

Took a few stabs at the 20 m today and I just got in a score improvement. 4 stars :headbang: just barley as I hit the edge and it tore in. Wish I didn't get the jitters on my dang 5th shot always I possibly could have pulled off my 5 stars. Always room for improvement though.






Waiting approval of the powers that be.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> Took a few stabs at the 20 m today and I just got in a score improvement. 4 stars :headbang: just barley as I hit the edge and it tore in. Wish I didn't get the jitters on my dang 5th shot always I possibly could have pulled off my 5 stars. Always room for improvement though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting approval of the powers that be.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


Looks good, Matt. I have put in for your badge for 4/5 at 20 meters.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thanks Charles. Gonna give my right arm a rest a few days as I have been having series pain in my elbow/ area were my bicep connects to my forearm. Then back at it to get that 5 stars. My slightly thicker bandset allows me to have adequate power and only have to worry about elevation. Kind of the way I watch Bill Hays and TF sling.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## derandy

Hey i got it. My first Card cut at 10 meters, and the best i make a video of it.
Hope this is the right place to get the curdcuttingbadge ? If not let me know.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

derandy said:


> Hey i got it. My first Card cut at 10 meters, and the best i make a video of it.
> Hope this is the right place to get the curdcuttingbadge ? If not let me know.


Yeah! Great shot! I like your slingshot


----------



## BC-Slinger

derandy said:


> Hey i got it. My first Card cut at 10 meters, and the best i make a video of it.
> Hope this is the right place to get the curdcuttingbadge ? If not let me know.


Congratulations my freind. The pocket predator badges is were it should be posted . This is the target section for 10M,20M,25M ect. But I am sure Charles or one of the other good old boys will fix it and award you your badge.

Great slinging. :target: :headbang:

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Kalevala

Time to get my SSF 10 m Badge.

Not a perfect performance, but need to improve later.

4/5 ?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Looks like a 4 to me great job man.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Kalevala

Thanks BC-Slinger.

What a pity, that all five did not hit the same target.

I'm not sure, what happened.


----------



## BC-Slinger

It happens man we all get those jitters when slinging, and being human we dont hit 100% of the targets. Unless your one of those guys that take 100 takes and only post the best one.  Again man great slinging the 5 is not far off you seem to have a solid style.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Nice 4/5 Kal!


----------



## Kalevala

BC-Slinger said:


> It happens man we all get those jitters when slinging, and being human we dont hit 100% of the targets. Unless your one of those guys that take 100 takes and only post the best one.  Again man great slinging the 5 is not far off you seem to have a solid style.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


If I just would have enough time... 



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Nice 4/5 Kal!


Thanks, have to try again next week.


----------



## Charles

I am just back from several days out in the bush with a friend and our dogs ... even did a bit of slinging! Kalevala, that looks like a good 4/5 at 10 meters to me. I will put in for your badge. Congratulations!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Charles said:


> Kalevala, that looks like a good 4/5 at 10 meters to me. I will put in for your badge. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles, I'm so happy :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well after practicing 20 meters for a day or so. I decided to say screw it and give 25 meters a go. After a bit of practice and some four letter words exchanged I managed to qualify and I am very happy with that. :naughty: :aahhhh: :headbang:. 82 feet is no joke and much respect for the people who have qualified. I am usually a 33 feet kinda guy, and pushing myself for longer distance has made my stance,pouch control and keeping that frame more steady much better. Due to if you move much at all in any way your shot is way off. I was watching a Bill hays video and something clicked ,OMG I am not holding the ammo I am holding in front of the ammo (Duh my moment of weakness). So I believe my quality of slinging should just get better now. With practicing this method.

I will await the powers that be before I get anymore excited lol. 




Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Lookin' good, Matt !!!! I will put in for your badge. I would be lucky to hit the backstop at 25 meters ... color me green with jealousy ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thank you Charles. Had to practice with the leather spinner a whole bunch before i had the courage to even try some paper targets lol.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Great shooting Matt!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shooting Matt!!!


Thank you so much my friend this was pushing my limits. As I do not shoot this distance ever. I need to get my skill up before I will be getting a better score then this. I really want to get a 5/5 at 20 M then I would like to be the first Canadian to get a Gambler shot.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

BC-Slinger said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting Matt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my friend this was pushing my limits. As I do not shoot this distance ever. I need to get my skill up before I will be getting a better score then this. I really want to get a 5/5 at 20 M then I would like to be the first Canadian to get a Gambler shot.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger
Click to expand...

I wish you to do it!!! i would like to earn 20m and more badge, but now the gambler shot appears impossible to me!!! .

Few weeks ago appeared impossible match lignt too....


----------



## BC-Slinger

Genoa Slingshot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting Matt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my friend this was pushing my limits. As I do not shoot this distance ever. I need to get my skill up before I will be getting a better score then this. I really want to get a 5/5 at 20 M then I would like to be the first Canadian to get a Gambler shot.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you to do it!!! i would like to earn 20m and more badge, but now the gambler shot appears impossible to me!!! .
> 
> Few weeks ago appeared impossible match lignt too....
Click to expand...

Anything is possible if you put your mind to it my friend. Hard work and dedication always pays off.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

A fun afternoon of shooting and we decided to get Kyle (my brother and partner in crime aka slinging) slinging on camera. He scored a 4/5 for fun. We had a bunch of 5/5 +. But when we pulled the camera out it was towards the end of the day of slinging and only had 3 attempts before the battery crapped out on us.






Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger

Heya everyone today I decided to film myself alone again  Starting to feel like Les Stroud a little I film myself alone so much now.

I got my score improvement on my 20 M after a lot of practice. My 3rd shot in the vid just sneaked in over the line for my 5/5. I say in the video it was on the line due to being incredibly excited to get a 5/5 at 66 feet. But at the end of the video you can clearly see it is just broke into the circle a little bit. After reviewing the video because I wanted to make sure it was legit. It is for sure my 5/5. I will wait for the powers that be to check it out, and when I am cleared. I want to start getting after a gambler shot. Going to get some card and match cut/lighting going on to spice life up a bit.






Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Charles

Looks good to me, Matt. I will put in for your upgrade. Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Awesome Charles I just squeaked in on that 3rd shot. Getting a tight grouping at that distance is fairly intense lol.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

BC-Slinger said:


> A fun afternoon of shooting and we decided to get Kyle (my brother and partner in crime aka slinging) slinging on camera. He scored a 4/5 for fun. We had a bunch of 5/5 +. But when we pulled the camera out it was towards the end of the day of slinging and only had 3 attempts before the battery crapped out on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Nice to see Kyle out shooting ... give him my best regards and congratulations.

For future reference, it is the top of the soda can that defines the size of the circle.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Will do Charles. We will be getting more of him filmed as he does more shooting with me this season.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Tell that young lout to sign up for the forum and we will get him some badges!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Tell that young lout to sign up for the forum and we will get him some badges!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Lol will do. I think he wants his 5/5 then I know I can convince him to make a profile.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## CanH8r

After many hours of debate, promises and good behavior; I finally got permission to shoot in the house again! I know I already have the badge, but here's another match light. Really fun challenging target.


----------



## Tremoside

Amazing Jeff! Thanks for sharing! I like the Ocularis for TTF too. The round shape helps to find the center a bit faster and covers less of the environment while aiming.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

CanH8r said:


> After many hours of debate, promises and good behavior; I finally got permission to shoot in the house again! I know I already have the badge, but here's another match light. Really fun challenging target.


Very nice!!!
Don't forget promises and good behavior! Hahahahaha 
We have the same problems all around the world!


----------



## Charles

Lookin' great, CH!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CanH8r

Tremoside said:


> Amazing Jeff! Thanks for sharing! I like the Ocularis for TTF too. The round shape helps to find the center a bit faster and covers less of the environment while aiming.


I never thought about the round tips that way. I just knew I liked it. You are right, It helps with target acquisition. I can get focused on on the target quicker.


----------



## BC-Slinger

This video is just for fun. But I got 3/5 with a pickle fork at 10 M. Is there anyone else that has posted a PFS qualifier ? Thought I would do it as a lot of other PFS shooters have had a long time to post one and never have.






Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

My only attempts at the target badge were done with a pfs:











I think CanOpener, Graywolf, and Treefork have also done qualifying scores with a pfs.

And several folks participated in my pfs card cutting challenge:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34815-another-pfs-accuracy-challenge-for/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Neat i missed that thred. I had no idea that others tried that I must go back and check the footage out. Thanks for clearing that up Charles. Crazy card cuts with a PFS I am not even going to attempt that I might damage my hand or the neighbors house lol.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## James West

5/5 badge qualifier


----------



## Charles

James West said:


> 5/5 badge qualifier


Nice shooting, JW!!! I have one complaint about your setup. The circle is supposed to be the size of the ring on top of the can, NOT THE BOTTOM OF THE CAN. The difference is not great, but the bottom is a wee bit larger than the top. I want to emphasize this point for others who may want to attempt this shoot in the future. Now, in your case, if the top of the can were used, you would have still put all 5 in the circle ... one may have actually cut the circle, but that counts. Sooo, I will put in for your 5/5 10 meter badge.

But PLEASE, everyone ... USE THE RING ON THE TOP OF THE SODA CAN FOR YOUR CIRCLE.

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. Sorry I did not get to this sooner. I was out of town for a dog obedience trial for several days, and I had no internet access.


----------



## Luck over skill

Trying to get some badges under my belt






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk

Luck over skill said:


> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Terrific shot @first go around! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

Luck over skill said:


> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gee ... I don't know ... that chair looks too ratty for this forum ... maybe you should use a newer chair next time ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That was very well done. I will put in for your badge. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill

Charles said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Gee ... I don't know ... that chair looks too ratty for this forum ... maybe you should use a newer chair next time ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> That was very well done. I will put in for your badge. :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Lol dang that old chair never crossed my mind, for sure I'll use one of high standards next time


----------



## Kalevala

Luck over skill said:


> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always nice to watch new videos and excellent shooting :thumbsup:

Congratulations.


----------



## coveman

Luck over skill said:


> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was impressing ! Congratulations.


----------



## Tremoside

Hello Friends,

It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version 






Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons

Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!

Take care :wave:

Mark


----------



## Charles

Tremoside said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> 
> Mark


Hungarian goulash!!!! Very well done. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill

Tremoside said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> Mark


Congrats! Good shooting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Tremoside said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> Mark


Very nice cut!
Thank you very much for sharing you detailed setup...


----------



## Kalevala

Charles said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hungarian goulash!!!! Very well done. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

Great shooting and nice cut but....
So there is no need to stand behind visible barrier anymore when trying to get a badge ?


----------



## Charles

Kalevala said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hungarian goulash!!!! Very well done. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shooting and nice cut but....
> So there is no need to stand behind visible barrier anymore when trying to get a badge ?
Click to expand...

If you watch the video, you can see there is a plank on the floor holding the tape down at 10 meters. You can judge pretty well his position relative to the garage door in the background (unlike the situation when one is standing out in a field). And you can clearly count his paces as he walks away from the target to his shooting position and back. I count 15 paces each way. So I feel quite confident there was no cheating here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Hi Charles,

Thank you very much for taking the time to check my video, especially during holidays. I really appreciate the effort (also sorry for the inconvenience).

Wish all the best :wave:

Mark


----------



## Kalevala

Congrats Tremoside


----------



## Tag

Way to go Tremoside


----------



## coveman

coveman said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get some badges under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That was impressing ! Congratulations.
Click to expand...

Not "impressing" but sure impressive. Sorry for the violation.


----------



## coveman

Tremoside said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It was time to shoot some Hungarian cards as well  no problem with the French / Poker card, but the graphic details are closer to my heart on our version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural latex - 0.030" - 1" to 3/4" taper 7" active length- Roo pouch (SimpleShot) - Draw length 32" - Anchor: corner of mouth - 10m/33ft - 8°C/46F - Steel ball 10,5mm/~13/32" - Card: Hungarian Pack / The Red King http://www.wopc.co.uk/hungary/seasons
> 
> Thank you for watching and wish a great holiday for everyone!
> 
> Take care :wave:
> 
> Mark


Another impressive shooter! Well done Tremoside ! Inspiring videos in here for sure.


----------



## Charles

Hey, Tremoside!!! Glad you finally got your badge. I am sorry it took so long. Our fearless leader, NightKnight, was out of town for the holidays, but I knew he would get to it when he returned.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GZK-CHINA

Charles said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from work and gave it a go.Moving on to 25 meter. I can't do that one in the yard though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Zeus, TF!!! That was great shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Dear Charles,I'm GZK-CHINA,you should be impressed with me--A persistent slingshot enthusiast like you.Now，my team has successfully developed a new band--GZK-BAND for slingshot.After lots of shooter's test, We found that this product is more comprehensive than other properties, including Thera-band.Of course, this is only the conclusion of Chinese slingshoters.So, I look forward that foreign friends can also test this product, especially experts like you！Could you send me your specific address,then I send you an international express as soon as possible.By the way，The GZK-BAND has five thickness specifications: 0.54mm\0.58mm\0.66mm\0.72mm\0.80mm. My Email [email protected],Look forward to your reply！ Regards，GZK.


----------



## Tag

Congratulations


----------



## Charles

GZK-CHINA said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from work and gave it a go.Moving on to 25 meter. I can't do that one in the yard though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Zeus, TF!!! That was great shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Charles,I'm GZK-CHINA,you should be impressed with me--A persistent slingshot enthusiast like you.Now，my team has successfully developed a new band--GZK-BAND for slingshot.After lots of shooter's test, We found that this product is more comprehensive than other properties, including Thera-band.Of course, this is only the conclusion of Chinese slingshoters.So, I look forward that foreign friends can also test this product, especially experts like you！Could you send me your specific address,then I send you an international express as soon as possible.By the way，The GZK-BAND has five thickness specifications: 0.54mm\0.58mm\0.66mm\0.72mm\0.80mm. My Email [email protected],Look forward to your reply！ Regards，GZK.
Click to expand...

That is VERY kind of you, GZK. I will send you an email. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## brucered

3/5? One just broke the plane of the target, so hope it qualifies. I'll be trying for at least 4/5 or a perfect 5/5 on a calmer day in the future.






Caught on tape.

✓ 1. Show un-punctured target with name and date (I didn't name and date it)
✓ 2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
✓ 3. Show measured distance
✓ 4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
✓ 5. Show target hits. ( ✓ if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )

✓ 6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5


----------



## Tag

Good shooting


----------



## Tremoside

brucered said:


> 3/5? One just broke the plane of the target, so hope it qualifies. I'll be trying for at least 4/5 or a perfect 5/5 on a calmer day in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught on tape.
> 
> ✓ 1. Show un-punctured target with name and date (I didn't name and date it)
> ✓ 2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
> ✓ 3. Show measured distance
> ✓ 4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
> ✓ 5. Show target hits. ( ✓ if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )
> 
> ✓ 6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5


Hey Bruce,

Glad you recorded the video! It's always exciting to shoot on record and make things smooth and organized. Like the tidy setup and presentation. Hope the best for your badge and keep us posted if you have any progress or just ready to go for any other badge as well.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Charles

brucered said:


> 3/5? One just broke the plane of the target, so hope it qualifies. I'll be trying for at least 4/5 or a perfect 5/5 on a calmer day in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught on tape.
> 
> ✓ 1. Show un-punctured target with name and date (I didn't name and date it)
> ✓ 2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
> ✓ 3. Show measured distance
> ✓ 4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
> ✓ 5. Show target hits. ( ✓ if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )
> 
> ✓ 6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5


Hey Brucered,

That was a good effort. I will put in for your 3/5 badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## brucered

Thanks Charles.


----------



## honorary pie

wow Bruce, puttin' down the opinel for a slingshot huh?,.. 3's ok, but I've seen you shoot,,you could lay down a 4 or 5 no prob... I'd totally have called you on that wanderer though. not to be a jerk., just to put the heat on ye a bit.

good show man, it's about time some of us grabbed up some steenking badges..


----------



## brucered

honorary pie said:


> wow Bruce, puttin' down the opinel for a slingshot huh?,.. 3's ok, but I've seen you shoot,,you could lay down a 4 or 5 no prob... I'd totally have called you on that wanderer though. not to be a jerk., just to put the heat on ye a bit.
> 
> good show man, it's about time some of us grabbed up some steenking badges..


Yeah, it was a close one. I've shot better, but not on camera and I'm not always rolling it.

I'll get a clean 4 or 5 on film by the end of summer. I'm hoping a card cut and if the strike anywhere matches from Canadian Tire work, maybe one of those too. I cut some tapers up last night and will start going for velocity paired with accuracy.


----------



## brucered

Not an upgrade, but a cleaner 3/5 for @honorary pie

3 bullseyes and 2 strays. Some good shooting, along with a couple fliers. It should have been at least 4/5, but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Charles

Good effort, Bruce. Keep at it, and you will get there.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Tried match lighting for the first time today at 33 feet. Figured out my catchbox setup and started slinging. In the first 50-60 shots I knocked the tip off of two matches and unexpectedly I got a light on the 3rd match!! I couldn't believe it. And I didn't have the camera rolling! :banghead: I quickly took a picture with my phone but I know that doesn't qualify. Next time baby!!


----------



## brucered

Nicely done! I got a few breaks and a few hits, bit no spark or even whiff of fire.

Been to busy for me to try again, hopefully soon.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

brucered said:


> Nicely done! I got a few breaks and a few hits, bit no spark or even whiff of fire.
> 
> Been to busy for me to try again, hopefully soon.


I'm sure you will get it soon enough Bruce! Just don't make my mistake of not having the camera rolling.


----------



## honorary pie

brucered said:


> Nicely done! I got a few breaks and a few hits, bit no spark or even whiff of fire.
> 
> Been to busy for me to try again, hopefully soon.


 i think canadian matches suck, I watched Diabolo knock a match to the ground and it lit.. I can only find Redbirds, and they stink. I've broken probably 200+ heads and had three lights.. one was accidental, one was just smoke, I counted it...


----------



## brucered

honorary pie said:


> i think canadian matches suck, I watched Diabolo knock a match to the ground and it lit.. I can only find Redbirds, and they stink. I've broken probably 200+ heads and had three lights.. one was accidental, one was just smoke, I counted it...


Where were you before I bought 500? 

Oh well, I'll have camping matches for the next 20y if they don't work for matchlights ????


----------



## Tremoside

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Tried match lighting for the first time today at 33 feet. Figured out my catchbox setup and started slinging. In the first 50-60 shots I knocked the tip off of two matches and unexpectedly I got a light on the 3rd match!! I couldn't believe it. And I didn't have the camera rolling! :banghead: I quickly took a picture with my phone but I know that doesn't qualify. Next time baby!!


Oough that camera! Keep it trying  just for the record! The shot is already placed well!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

brucered said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think canadian matches suck, I watched Diabolo knock a match to the ground and it lit.. I can only find Redbirds, and they stink. I've broken probably 200+ heads and had three lights.. one was accidental, one was just smoke, I counted it...
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you before I bought 500?
> 
> Oh well, I'll have camping matches for the next 20y if they don't work for matchlights
Click to expand...

Wingshooter (Roger Henrie) gave me a small amount of matches with the last frame I bought off of him, which is what I was using on Friday. Roger said that he got them from Bill Hays. http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html

Looks like Bills website calls them ICO matches but I think that's supposed to be UCO. I might try and get my hands on some next time I'm in the US.


----------



## KawKan

Looks like 4 for 5!

Don't laugh when you see me searching the ground for a lost round of 3/8 steel!

Thanks for watching.


----------



## brucered

Good shooting, nice and relaxed and a long draw too. I like your camera setup and mirror placement.

In one of my videos, not sure I uploaded it, I'm dancing around scared of a flying bug. It turned out to be a butterfly when I stopped frantically trying to get out it's way


----------



## KawKan

brucered said:


> Good shooting, nice and relaxed and a long draw too. I like your camera setup and mirror placement.
> 
> In one of my videos, not sure I uploaded it, I'm dancing around scared of a flying bug. It turned out to be a butterfly when I stopped frantically trying to get out it's way


Thanks, Brucered!

I still feel quite nervous when the camera is on, so I'm glad I pass as relaxed.

The set up is totally ad hoc. It helps to have the two tripods, and clamps, of course!


----------



## brucered

KawKan said:


> ...
> The set up is totally ad hoc. It helps to have the two tripods, and clamps, of course!


You know it. You're talking to the Clamp Champ here.


----------



## CornDawg

Good shooting KawKan. 4th shot is my nemesis too. You'd think it would be the last one...


----------



## Charles

KawKan said:


> Looks like 4 for 5!
> 
> Don't laugh when you see me searching the ground for a lost round of 3/8 steel!
> 
> Thanks for watching.


That was some fine shooting. BUT I am not sure the regulations will allow those with white beards to receive badges .... OH, wait!!! That applies to me, doesn't it ??? OK, OK ... I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## KawKan

Thanks, Charles!

Those of us in the white-bearded set appreciate the vote of confidence!


----------



## calinb

CornDawg said:


> Good shooting KawKan. 4th shot is my nemesis too. You'd think it would be the last one...


I agree. There's something about a 4th shot. I think it's because one's concentration is waning about that time. The 5th shot is better, because we realize it's our last chance to get our act together and salvage the group!


----------



## Luck over skill

Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Great shooting, LOS!

I think the first three were touching.

You do seem to be losing the battle with those flying blood-suckers!


----------



## brucered

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol


You 5/5 guys, make it look so freaking easy. Nice shooting and video.

I live in the mosquito capital of Canada (maybe the world), so know how you feel. We've been lucky this year so far though.


----------



## Luck over skill

KawKan said:


> Great shooting, LOS!
> I think the first three were touching.
> You do seem to be losing the battle with those flying blood-suckers!


Now I can blame my grouping on the mosquitos lol, if they didn't bother me u would only be able to see 1 hole 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill

brucered said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol
> 
> 
> 
> You 5/5 guys, make it look so freaking easy. Nice shooting and video.
> 
> I live in the moswuitos capital of Canada (maybe the world), so know how you feel. We've been lucky this year so far though.
Click to expand...

Only easy after a million rounds down range man, your getting really good too I've seen your vids 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calinb

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol


Just shoot 'em out of the sky :excl: (Can we get a badge for that?)


----------



## Charles

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that was NASTY!!! Excellent shooting ... very tight group. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Luck over skill said:


> Here's my entry for 5/5 badge at 10 meters, just need to make sure I have some bug spray next time I shoot a video mosquitoes are relentless lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tight group, perfect video :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Congratulations LOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Finally found some time to get this done! Here is my submission for the match lighter badge!


----------



## brucered

You dirty bugger!

Nicely done. Even I threw my arms up when you lit it.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

brucered said:


> You dirty bugger!
> 
> Nicely done. Even I through my arms up when you lit it.


LOL thanks Bruce!!


----------



## KawKan

Good shooting!

I loved the anti-fatigue mat for your shooting position.

That is quite luxurious!

Congratulations.


----------



## Tag

Congrats to allgreat videos


----------



## Ukprelude

Awsome shooting and wow those bands sound snappy 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht

KawKan said:


> Good shooting!
> 
> I loved the anti-fatigue mat for your shooting position.
> 
> That is quite luxurious!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thank you sir! Definitely need that anti-fatigue mat when standing for too long on concrete.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Ukprelude said:


> Awsome shooting and wow those bands sound snappy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Bands were 1" straight cut Theraband Silver.


----------



## Luck over skill

Heck yea man great shooting ???????? I've given up on the hunt for fire, too many broken matches for me lol


----------



## Tremoside

@SamuraiSamoht

Really enjoyed the video! Great shooting!


----------



## Charles

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Finally found some time to get this done! Here is my submission for the match lighter badge!


Another Canadian strikes fire!!!! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Charles said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found some time to get this done! Here is my submission for the match lighter badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Canadian strikes fire!!!! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Charles!


----------



## Kalevala

Congratulations SamuraiSamoth :devil:

Good video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco

Hey everyone! Here's my entry for the 10 meters badge.4/5. Cheers!


----------



## Charles

coco said:


> Hey everyone! Here's my entry for the 10 meters badge.4/5. Cheers!


Well done! Very consistent shooting. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## coco

Thanks Charles!!! I was shakey at the third shot..


----------



## Tag

Congrats to all


----------



## KawKan

Nice shooting @coco!


----------



## coco

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ibojoe

Great shootn Coco! That was an awesome fourth shot! I really struggled with That one


----------



## nike

very good :violin:


----------



## TSM

I finally got it. For your concideration.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

TSM said:


> I finally got it. For your concideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0002.jpg


Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles

TSM said:


> I finally got it. For your concideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0002.jpg


Nice shooting, TSM. Your video did not show the beginning of the tape ... which you should have done, so we could see it started at 0. However, I am going to be generous, rather than obscenely anal and pedantic ... I can count your paces as you walk back and forth, and I do not doubt the distance is correct!!! So I will gladly put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## KawKan

Hey, @TSM!

Great shooting!

And I love the gripper slingshot you used! Your EDC?

Bravo!


----------



## TSM

Thanks Charles. Sorry about that. I'll be sure to do it right for the 20M/25M.



KawKan said:


> Hey, @TSM!
> 
> Great shooting!
> 
> And I love the gripper slingshot you used! Your EDC?
> 
> Bravo!


Well, not everyday carry, just most days. I put some better pics of it in the homemade section.


----------



## coco

Great shooting!


----------



## Beanflip

Who is the one that completed 5/5 at 30m?


----------



## romanljc

Charles said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it. For your concideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting, TSM. Your video did not show the beginning of the tape ... which you should have done, so we could see it started at 0. However, I am going to be generous, rather than obscenely anal and pedantic ... I can count your paces as you walk back and forth, and I do not doubt the distance is correct!!! So I will gladly put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

Great shooting !!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Way to go man!! Nice shooting. Thanks Charles, one gets a bit nervous when the cameras rolling.


----------



## ash

I never quite got around to shooting these badges before, but decided to have a go at the paper today and next thing you know, five out of five at ten metres.


----------



## Charles

ash said:


> I never quite got around to shooting these badges before, but decided to have a go at the paper today and next thing you know, five out of five at ten metres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180809_122553222_HDR.jpg


Nicely done!!! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## joepru

I'd this competition still running?


----------



## KawKan

joepru said:


> I'd this competition still running?


I haven't heard otherwise.

Post a vid, Joe!


----------



## Crazy Canuck

joepru said:


> I'd this competition still running?


I hope so, because I'm still working towards it


----------



## joepru

As soon as it warms up a bit. Already have my targets made.


----------



## Charles

Go for it!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Hello All,

Submitting for the 10m badge, 3/5. Definitely a fun challenge. I hadn't shot paper before, and it's very different than shooting the spinner! But I'm happy with 3/5 to start, and continue to work to 5/5.






And I know it doesn't count, but practicing with the 60mm spinner tells me I'll eventually get 5/5 once I can get around the mental issue of shooting paper. Maybe I just need to find a way to increase the target contrast so I can see it better on paper. Need to get out of my own head and on target


----------



## Charles

Crazy Canuck said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Submitting for the 10m badge, 3/5. Definitely a fun challenge. I hadn't shot paper before, and it's very different than shooting the spinner! But I'm happy with 3/5 to start, and continue to work to 5/5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know it doesn't count, but practicing with the 60mm spinner tells me I'll eventually get 5/5 once I can get around the mental issue of shooting paper. Maybe I just need to find a way to increase the target contrast so I can see it better on paper. Need to get out of my own head and on target


That was some very fine shooting! Your work with the spinner indicates that you should get 5/5 in very short order. In the meantime, I will put in for your 3/5 badge.

By the way ... hope you guys on the prairies are not completely frozen ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thanks Charles! Appreciated.

The last couple weeks have been chilly for sure. I'm very happy to be able to shoot inside


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Picked up some high contrast paper targets and have been practicing. I'd like to submit this video and upgrade my badge, please.

So very close for 5/5, missed by a hair! Very happy with 4/5. That group of 3 in the middle really made me smile!


----------



## Charles

Crazy Canuck said:


> Picked up some high contrast paper targets and have been practicing. I'd like to submit this video and upgrade my badge, please.
> 
> So very close for 5/5, missed by a hair! Very happy with 4/5. That group of 3 in the middle really made me smile!


Darn nice shooting ... I will put in for your upgrade.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Thanks Charles!


----------



## BushpotChef

Atta boy Canuck nice shooting pal


----------



## Scrat

I've been passing the time during quarantine and having a lot of fun trying some of the various challenges on the forum. Here is my try at the 5/5 challenge.

I'm not sure if this challenge is still active, it's been a while since anyone has posted. But I did it so I may as well share it.

It's too darn hot to shoot so I figure the next best thing is watching shooting videos!

Also I haven't added a video before so I may screw this up.

[URL="https://youtu.be/JtWMiWyJQcc%5B/url]

-Scrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Yo, @Scrat, is your Vid viewable by the public? Link is glitching!


----------



## Scrat

KawKan said:


> Yo, @Scrat, is your Vid viewable by the public? Link is glitching!


It should be. Lemme try again






See if that works KawKan. For some reason the first link works in the app but not on web view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Nice shooting. Been wanting to do this myself. Video link worked fine for me.


----------



## Scrat

Palmettoflyer said:


> Nice shooting. Been wanting to do this myself. Video link worked fine for me.


Thanks! you should do it! Let's get these things going again. I've been working on some of the qualifications pinned under the art of shooting forum. You should check those out too if you haven't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Great shooting, @Scrat!

The second link worked for me.


----------



## Charles

Scrat said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, @Scrat, is your Vid viewable by the public? Link is glitching!
> 
> 
> 
> It should be. Lemme try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if that works KawKan. For some reason the first link works in the app but not on web view.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Very nicely done! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber

Charles said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, @Scrat, is your Vid viewable by the public? Link is glitching!
> 
> 
> 
> It should be. Lemme try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if that works KawKan. For some reason the first link works in the app but not on web view.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nicely done! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

CHARLES!!!!!


----------



## Tag

Awesome video and great shooting


----------



## Scrat

[/quote]

Very nicely done! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles[/quote]

Thank's Charles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

Quercusuber said:


> 3Pb.gif


 Hello, my friend!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Pawel

What is the diameter of this circle? In centimeters please .


----------



## Charles

Pawel said:


> What is the diameter of this circle? In centimeters please .


The circle for the soda can is 2 inches, or 5.1 centimeters. Please note this is NOT the diameter of the soda can ... it is the diameter of the rolled top of the can. Hope to see some shooting videos from you before long.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber

Charles said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Pb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my friend!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Just thought of saying hello, my friend!!

How's life has been treating you, sir?? Hope everything's fine 

Always nice to talk with one of the SSF legends!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## BushpotChef

I'll be trying next, tomorrow afternoon 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

Quercusuber said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Pb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my friend!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just thought of saying hello, my friend!!
> 
> How's life has been treating you, sir?? Hope everything's fine
> 
> Always nice to talk with one of the SSF legends!!
> 
> Best regards ...Q
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Q. I hope you are doing well and staying safe. Life here is moving along. You honor me wayyy too much by suggesting I am any sort of "legend"!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Qualification for 10M badge submission.

The attached video shows me hitting 3/5 then 4/5 from 10 meters (33 feet plus change). I hope the attached video and photo's are sufficient documentation. If not please let me know what needs to improve and I will try again.

The targets are printed and are 2-1/16", I have an old caliper but I get 2-1/8" when I measure the lip on top of a soda can. The video show the rings hidden by a can. The shooting and documentation sections are un-retouched, the intervening footage is sped up to make this move along a bit. The video also includes some "bonus footage" of can bashing and setup description at the end.

Eager to see if this is sufficiently documented to earn a 4 out of 5 from 10 meters badge.






HDF


----------



## Charles

High Desert Flipper said:


> Qualification for 10M badge submission.
> 
> The attached video shows me hitting 3/5 then 4/5 from 10 meters (33 feet plus change). I hope the attached video and photo's are sufficient documentation. If not please let me know what needs to improve and I will try again.
> 
> The targets are printed and are 2-1/16", I have an old caliper but I get 2-1/8" when I measure the lip on top of a soda can. The video show the rings hidden by a can. The shooting and documentation sections are un-retouched, the intervening footage is sped up to make this move along a bit. The video also includes some "bonus footage" of can bashing and setup description at the end.
> 
> Eager to see if this is sufficiently documented to earn a 4 out of 5 from 10 meters badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDF


Very well done, indeed! I have put in for your 4/5 10 meter badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Thank you very much Charles, chasing these awards has been great fun and motivation for me! I also really appreciate the work that goes into maintaining these, think it is a great feature of this community.


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey slingshot lovers! I've wanted to fix my qualifier badges for a long time so here goes. 
Charles I hope everything is in


----------



## Tree Man

5 quick ones! Nice shootin brother


----------



## Island made

Pow!! And that’s how it’s done! Nice shooting my friend!


----------



## Got Bands

congrats on that badge...nice shooting


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice shooting Joe


----------



## KawKan

Great shooting, Joe! I count two on the center dot!


----------



## flipgun

deadeyejoe! :king:


----------



## Charles

Ibojoe said:


> Hey slingshot lovers! I've wanted to fix my qualifier badges for a long time so here goes.
> Charles I hope everything is in


Very nicely done! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tremoside

Congratulations Joe! Nicely done!

Happy new year everyone!

:wave:


----------



## Harry Knuckles

My entry for the 10m badge. Not sure if this is a 4 or 5. Also not sure if you'll accept the laser tape measure because I don't have a 35' tape.


----------



## Tree Man

Great shootin!


----------



## Got Bands

nice group!


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice shoot buddy! I always get nervous around shot #4 but you held it together well, congratulations!


----------



## Island made

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles

Harry Knuckles said:


> My entry for the 10m badge. Not sure if this is a 4 or 5. Also not sure if you'll accept the laser tape measure because I don't have a 35' tape.


Even though those laser range finders are not that accurate, I would be inclined to accept this ... BUT, there is a strict requirement that you must be wearing shoes when you shoot!!! O.K. ... Just kidding. That was very nicely done. I will put in for your badge for 5/5 at 10 meters.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens

Harry Knuckles said:


> My entry for the 10m badge. Not sure if this is a 4 or 5. Also not sure if you'll accept the laser tape measure because I don't have a 35' tape.


Alright! 5 for 5! Congratulations on that badge! Great Shooting :headbang:


----------



## Got Bands

Reed Lukens said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> 
> My entry for the 10m badge. Not sure if this is a 4 or 5. Also not sure if you'll accept the laser tape measure because I don't have a 35' tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! 5 for 5! Congratulations on that badge! Great Shooting :headbang:
Click to expand...

ya nicely dun you did better than you thought


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shoot buddy! I always get nervous around shot #4 but you held it together well, congratulations!


Thanks! It's funny because I've been shooting at this catch box for months, but just like you said, at shot #4 I got the jitters. Can't imagine being in an actual competition.


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Charles said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> 
> My entry for the 10m badge. Not sure if this is a 4 or 5. Also not sure if you'll accept the laser tape measure because I don't have a 35' tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though those laser range finders are not that accurate, I would be inclined to accept this ... BUT, there is a strict requirement that you must be wearing shoes when you shoot!!! O.K. ... Just kidding. That was very nicely done. I will put in for your badge for 5/5 at 10 meters.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks! The funny thing is my wife doesn't allow shoes in the house but is perfectly fine with the shooting. :hmm: I don't make the rules, I just follow them.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Here is a link to a video of me cutting a card- the last one after a few partials. A few of the partials and missed shots were edited out to shorten the video, but I hope it passes muster for a 10 meter card cut qualification.

Thanks for watching and please let me know if there is anything that needs to be redone better on a resubmission.






HDF


----------



## Tree Man

Nice shootin my friend


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Nailed it!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

A few notes, while I have had many many partials and several full cuts- the video above was edited to remove a few of the partials and missed shots from that day. I have definitely cut a few cards from ten meters, and gotten this one on video, but I am FAR away from cutting them with every shot, or even every third, or fifth shot, or.... But I can get them.

And I tend to get more cuts and fewer partials with larger ammo. Up front, this makes simple sense because the larger ball is more likely to hit the card. I haven't recorded numbers but my gut feeling is that I don't really get many more hits with the larger ball (3/8" steel is only 1/16" larger than 5/16" steel) but I get more cuts and less partials from hits with larger balls. I have had a couple of cuts and many many many partials with 5/16" steel and more cuts / less partials with 3/8". i am thinking the lower mass of the smaller ammo makes them easier to deflect by the cards, so unless the smaller ammo is a dead on hit it can be pushed aside by the card for a partial. For being only 1/16" smaller the 5/16 is just over half the weight of 3/8" steel (31 grains vs 54 grains).

Anyways, just my stream of consciousness reflection on card cutting.

Maybe someday when I get really confident I'll try and cut a card with a BB, narrow and very light weight comparatively.


----------



## Charles

High Desert Flipper said:


> Here is a link to a video of me cutting a card- the last one after a few partials. A few of the partials and missed shots were edited out to shorten the video, but I hope it passes muster for a 10 meter card cut qualification.
> 
> Thanks for watching and please let me know if there is anything that needs to be redone better on a resubmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDF


All right ... looks like you got it! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens

High Desert Flipper said:


> A few notes, while I have had many many partials and several full cuts- the video above was edited to remove a few of the partials and missed shots from that day. I have definitely cut a few cards from ten meters, and gotten this one on video, but I am FAR away from cutting them with every shot, or even every third, or fifth shot, or.... But I can get them.
> 
> And I tend to get more cuts and fewer partials with larger ammo. Up front, this makes simple sense because the larger ball is more likely to hit the card. I haven't recorded numbers but my gut feeling is that I don't really get many more hits with the larger ball (3/8" steel is only 1/16" larger than 5/16" steel) but I get more cuts and less partials from hits with larger balls. I have had a couple of cuts and many many many partials with 5/16" steel and more cuts / less partials with 3/8". i am thinking the lower mass of the smaller ammo makes them easier to deflect by the cards, so unless the smaller ammo is a dead on hit it can be pushed aside by the card for a partial. For being only 1/16" smaller the 5/16 is just over half the weight of 3/8" steel (31 grains vs 54 grains).
> 
> Anyways, just my stream of consciousness reflection on card cutting.
> 
> Maybe someday when I get really confident I'll try and cut a card with a BB, narrow and very light weight comparatively.


Nice shooting Steve  I've been thinking along the same lines myself. With the right sized bb shooter, maybe you could cut the card half way and have it stick in the eye of the one eyed Jack


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Charles said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a video of me cutting a card- the last one after a few partials. A few of the partials and missed shots were edited out to shorten the video, but I hope it passes muster for a 10 meter card cut qualification.
> 
> Thanks for watching and please let me know if there is anything that needs to be redone better on a resubmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDF
> 
> 
> 
> All right ... looks like you got it! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Excellent! And thank you very much Charles!


----------



## Slingster

This looks like fun, but I don't put pictures or video's of myself on the internet, so I guess I am out. Maybe I could try the mirror thing.


----------



## GnuUser

What happened to the badges? I was thinking about submitting videos for a couple of them, but don't see them on anyone's profiles, anymore.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Hoping we figure out how to get them back soon.


----------

